# Is knitting a dying craft?



## Ozzie Jane

It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34. 

I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Bonnie7591

How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? Canada 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have boys, taught my niece who is 9
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mom

By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


----------



## knitwit549

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 64 yrs young
Born in USA
Taught both sons & daughter to knit & crochet
Started knitting at age 6
Also crochet
Mother taught me knitting and only basics of crochet (she disliked it)


----------



## Abbertonia

i am aver the age of 70, born in Australia. Tried to teach my three daughters to knit but they were not interested. Gave my grand-daughter some lessons but she soon tired of trying to make sense of it all. I started knitting when I was 8 years old. I was taught mostly by my aunt and also had help from my mother.I also crochet and although I no longer embroider I did belong to the Embroiders Guild in Australia.


----------



## Swede

I am 79 now and started to knit and crochet when I was about 6 or 7. My mother bought me a green-covered learn-how book. She helped me when I needed it. I was born in the USA.


----------



## jadancey

I am over 69, born in Canada. My daughters were not interested in knitting but did teach a couple of granddaughters and one grandson to do a simple garter stitch and a chain stitch in crochet. Also showed a great granddaughter to knit. I was taught to knit when I was about 8 but never did much until 2 1/2 years ago. I can crochet and my mother taught me to knit.


----------



## rughooker

I am 59 yrs
Born in USA
Taught by my mother at age 7
crochet and knit both
no daughter to teach.


----------



## knitter360

I am 72 years old; born in the Congo; taught my daughter to knit, but she prefers to crochet; started knitting at 5; and I knit and crochet and I taught myself while watching my mother knit. A wonderful skill!


----------



## ilmacheryl

I will be 67 next month. I l knitted for the first time when I was 18. I learned crochet from my mom and did many years of crochet before I picked up knitting again, oh, maybe 30 or 35 years ago, let it lapse again for several years and picked it up again several years ago. I have become addicted to it. I was born in Oregon, USA and raised in New Mexico, USA. I had two sons, neither of whom a interested, though one is artistic. His daughter is crafty, has done finger knitting, sews and if we ever live close enough, I'll teach her to knit. I think she would enjoy it. While I can crochet and am not bad, I prefer knitting. That is what I should be doing right now. I need to find out what I did wrong with the shawl I'm working on.... Aaaarrrrggggh!!!


----------



## Nanknit

I am 65 years young.
Born in Australia
Tried to teach both sons to knit between ages of 7 & 9 and my left handed daughter at abt the same age as the boys. None of them took to it.
Taught at age 6 to knit and crochet.
I still knit and crochet.
Taught to knit by my GreatGrandMother and my Mum (GGM also taught me to crochet))


----------



## no1girl

1. How old are you? almost 80
2. Which country were you born?Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I have no kids
4. At what age did you start knitting? around three years
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes i do
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother taught me to knit, my blind Aunt taught me crochet.

we were also taught both at school.


----------



## bluemoon knitter

How old: 52. Born and raised in the USA. I did teach my daughter, neice and 2 young nephews to knit.I started about the age of 7. I also crochet. I was taught by an aunt.


----------



## berigora

Hi Bonnie - here goes:

I am 64 and I was born in England.
I don't have kids but have taught some primary school kids to knit (this was in Scotland in the 70s).
I started knitting when I was about 6 or 7.
I also crochet (self taught much later on in life!).
Although my mum and both grannies were knitters, my sister and I were taught the basics by a family friend.
Incidentally my mother had a great stash of patterns including one featuring a very young Roger Moore modelling a cardigan!


----------



## kaylink

1. How old are you? 24
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I dont have kids yet. But ive taught friends
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 22. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yep and love it. Just started that a month ago 
6. Who taught you to knit? internet and a college friend. 


I think it is coming back a bit. I have taught and gotten a few friends involved in it. But i must say that it skipped a generation. Some of my grandmas did it but no longer. Many of my Great Grandmas did it before.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA

60 yrs old
USA
Tried to teach both daughters, they chose different crafts
24 yrs old
yes both
took a class at Sears.


----------



## jwolf

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 60
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, but would like to learn
6. Who taught you to knit? Internet/YouTube, books and have learned a great deal just reading this site!!

Enjoy it very much and usually knit while watching baseball with my husband.


----------



## daleech

OK here goes!
55
USA and the rest in one line.
Taught daughter to crochet when she was in junior high. She taught me to knit about age 50. So there I do both and love to do both.
Sister taught me to crochet.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 51,born in u.s. learned the basics of knitting in jr. high. I had no children but tried to teach a niece but she prefers crochet-taught to her from her grandma on her mother's side. My mother and grandmother did needle work just not knit or crochet. They liked to bake and they did that well! I don't bake like they did. I would like to learn to crochet too. And I hope to teach a great niece how to knit when I visit, she is 13 and has shown interest in the past. After jr. high project (a hat) I knit off and on over the years. And have in the last few years have really gotten into it. It is so enjoyable and relaxing- That is when all goes well-lol.


----------



## Renee50

1. How old are you? 57
Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I dont have kids But I have taught friends
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 12. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? To begin with at 12 , my girfriends Mom, but resently I have learned alot on the internet and a great deal from all of you right here.


----------



## Renee50

1. How old are you? 57
Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I dont have kids But I have taught friends
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 12. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? To begin with at 12 , my girfriends Mom, but resently I have learned alot on the internet and a great deal from all of you right here.


----------



## granny1

I am 56, born in the USA. My mother knit and crochet, but couldn't teach me as I am left handed. Probably taught myself to crochet by watching her crochet in my late teens. Took a knitting class in my early 20's. I also do loom knitting which I taught myself about 3 or 4 years ago. My daughter has no interest, but I did work with teen-aged disadvantaged girls trying to teach them knitting, crocheting and loom work. Unfortunately, they used the hooks, needles and pick for weapons so the program ended.


----------



## kidbear

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 66
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 2 daughters only one interested but her daughter knits
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes also spin
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Mu aunt showed me the basics then I got a book on knitting and taught myself.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Jenseydun

1. How old are you? 48
Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes, but she doesn't enjoy it. I have taught several students to knit.
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was around 7? Then quit until a few years ago. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, learning to crochet is on my bucket list though.
6. Who taught you to knit? My mom, A friend at work helps me when I have questions now.


----------



## Takara

Answer to survey:
1: age mid 50's
2: from Australia
3: daughter wasnt interested in knitting so no, but granddaughter is so teaching her.
4: a little crocheting
5: Grandmother taught me to knit and do all craft works


----------



## Takara

Forgot to add started knitting around 7 or so.

Knitting I think is on the way back its become trendy again?


----------



## Alva

I am 66 born in Perth, Scotland, I learned to knit at the age of 7 and hated it. When I was 13 i had a friend at school who knitted and Picked it up again and knitted for my new baby brother and have knitted ever since. I never really mastered crochet, but have Started crocheting Granny Squares.I recently taught a little 7 year old to,knit. I only had sons.


----------



## thegrape

1. How old are you? 54
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Neither was interested in learning.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 27
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? MIL


----------



## Alva

Me again I learned to knit at school and my Mum was a beautiful knitter, we knitted together but she always did more complicated patterns than I did. However, I have knitted a few Shetland Lace Baby Shawls for my Grandchildren. I volunteer every week and have taken my girl to a 
knitting group and have knitted a lot in this past year..love it. It is such a relaxing hobby.


----------



## janettamargo

58 yrs old
born in England
was unable to persuade daughter or son to knit
about 7 yrs old
I can only crochet enough to put a border around knitting
was taught by a blind neighbour as my mum said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed.


----------



## Arlie

1. How old are you? 78
2. Which country were you born? America
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Daughter but she liked crocheting better.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes also Tatting, embroidery.
6. Who taught you to knit? Next door granny from Germany.. Continental.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Bonnie7591 said:


> How old are you? 56
> 2. Which country were you born? Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have boys, taught my niece who is 9
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


Bonnie, it's just the last generation that show little interest in knitting.


----------



## DonnieK

I am 65
I was born in the USA
I have taught my granddaughter 12 to knit we started at 10
my youngest son knows how to crochet
I was 15 when I started knitting
I do crochet and can do it much better than knitting
A friend taught me to knit and KP has taught me more
My grandmother taught me to crochet


----------



## books

I am 39, I was born in The U.S. Don't have any kids, I started Knitting at 15, forgot about it until 3 years ago. Do not crochet, but would like to learn. And a family friend taught me the basics of knitting and I've progressed on my own.


----------



## Kissnntell

a dying art?? hahaha not if this site is any indication lolol
but ok, back 2 ur survey:

1. How old are you?
65
2. Which country were you born?
USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
NO
4. At what age did you start knitting?
Senior in high school...home ec
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
yes--cro self taught
6. Who taught you to knit?
My uncle -- who was self taught in the Korean war, they were issued ONE pair of gloves when shipped over in the dead of winter. as u can imagine, they didnt last very long, so they took them apart, whittled twigs & figured out how 2 put them back together


----------



## Lolly12

How old are you? 50
2. Which country were you born? Canada 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes,my 9 yr old son
4. At what age did you start knitting? 18
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? myself

By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


----------



## Supreya

1. How old are you? 58
2. Which country were you born? South Africa (moved to Australia when I was 7)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 57
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, and tatt and tunisian
6. Who taught you to knit? mum tried years ago to no avail. self taught, with help of KP and utube


----------



## kaixixang

1. How old are you? 44
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 36
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, and needle tatt
6. Who taught you to knit? self taught, with help of church members and about.com/Lion Brand.com


----------



## Yarnie.One

Age, 67
Born, US
Yes, taught my daughter
Learned at about 8
Crochet some, prefer knitting
Sweet Mennonite neighbor lady taught me


----------



## kwright

1. How old are you? nearly 57
2. Which country were you born? Texas
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter could not get it, but I taught twenty students at school.
4. At what age did you start knitting? I learned at 11. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, my mother taught me.
6. Who taught you to knit? My neighbor taught me.


I continue to do both. I make prayer shawls using both methods.


----------



## patchz

1. How old are you? 47
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? N/A
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6yrs
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother

self taught crochet


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi Ozzie Jane. I am another Aussie Jane.

1. How old are you? Hmmm over the 60 mark.
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? They aren't interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5ish
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mostly self taught

My daughter just isn't interested in anything 'crafty'. I don't think she even knows how to thread a needle. My son, well blokes don't knit according to him. My DIL just asked me to teach her to knit and I think she will be quite good as she picked it up really easily. Whether she will continue or not is still to be decided. My young neighbour asked me to teach her (she is the same age my daughter - 36) and she is going really well and has caught the bug big time. I work with a bunch of women all ages and I am the only one who does craft or knitting, so not sure that it is an age thing though of course, at my age, girls were taught to knit, sew and cook as part of their formal education. Not so now.


----------



## Irish knitter

I am 62 years old
born in the usa
was a divorced working mother so attempted last year to teach my daughter and granddaughter to knit...no takers!
I started knitting at 10
was taught at the girls club
I do not know how to crochet....is it hard to learn??


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Wow, this is going great. Keep up the responses. This is going to be fun and a good way to find out how we all got started. I don't think it's a dying craft, cause it's been going for generations already. Just that our grandkids are more interested in electronic gadgets. Having said that, my grand daughter is already showing interest in my knitting and she's only 3. I've already bought her "little" knitting needles with a smiley face on the caps. Although, she's more interested in winding the wool around the needle and she tells me that she's knitting, just like nanna.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

OK, I didn't give my response for others. Here goes....
1. How old are you? almost 58
2. Which country were you born?Malta, then Oz 1963
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried but no cigar
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5 yo
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Not much, self taught
6. Who taught you to knit? Watching my mother and other talented ladies. An elderly taught me how read patterns when I was 12.


----------



## Keepingbusy

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 53
2. US of A
3. No, neither interested
4. First learned as a young child, then picked it up again this year
5. A little bit
6. My grandma


----------



## Ozzie Jane

berigora said:


> Hi Bonnie - here goes:
> 
> I am 64 and I was born in England.
> I don't have kids but have taught some primary school kids to knit (this was in Scotland in the 70s).
> I started knitting when I was about 6 or 7.
> I also crochet (self taught much later on in life!).
> Although my mum and both grannies were knitters, my sister and I were taught the basics by a family friend.
> Incidentally my mother had a great stash of patterns including one featuring a very young Roger Moore modelling a cardigan!


Roger Moore modelling a hand knit cardigan. Now that's interesting.


----------



## Yarnie.One

eileenk said:


> I do not know how to crochet....is it hard to learn??


It depends on what kind of learner you are.

One of the women in my Tuesday knitting group taught herself by looking at children's craft books that she got from the library.

The guy -- Johnny Vasquez -- from http://newstitchaday.com/ is quite a good teacher. He has lots of YouTube videos. And YouTube will have lots of videos by lots of folks. If you enter "very pink crochet" in the YouTube search, you'll find a woman who is a very good teacher, also.

Some of the yarn brand sites have little videos that are helpful.

Also, you might find some help on Pinterest.

 Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lifeline

1. How old are you? 47

2. Which country were you born? UK

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter and I kind of learnt together...she wanted to learn so we both did. She was about 10 then and is now 15...she still does bits n pieces but I am the knitter (at the moment) Did teach DS#1 but he really hasn't any interest and DS#2 point-blank refuses to learn.

4. At what age did you start knitting? I sort of learnt went I was about 12 but didn't like it. Now my Mum can hardly believe how much I knit...she thought I was a lost cause.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, but I have tried, guess I'm not really too interested at the moment.

6. Who taught you to knit? My Mum initially, but all that had gone really, so pretty much self taught. I have a friend who is my knitting adviser...I used her a lot when I first started if I came across problems:-D


----------



## Ozzie Jane

kaylink said:


> 1. How old are you? 24
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I dont have kids yet. But ive taught friends
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 22.
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yep and love it. Just started that a month ago
> 6. Who taught you to knit? internet and a college friend.
> 
> I think it is coming back a bit. I have taught and gotten a few friends involved in it. But i must say that it skipped a generation. Some of my grandmas did it but no longer. Many of my Great Grandmas did it before.


Hi Kaylink, you are the first young-in to respond and the first to use the internet to learn.


----------



## Hilary4

I'm 54
New Zealand-born
Taught daughter, son and husband, but none of them is much interested.
Learnt at school at age 6 (and hated it), picked it up again about age 11, taught myself to read patterns.
I am teaching myself to crochet - I'm pretty cack-handed in the execution but the result looks ok.


----------



## Nanknit

My Mum is 88
Born in Australia
She didnt teach us. Our GGMother lived with us and she taught us.
She started knitting at age 4. She would knit using two toothpicks and sewing thread then progressed to long bullet head nails and darning wool.
Yes knitting and crocheting (she still does) also was a wonderful spinner. Her yarn was exquisite.
Her Grandmother taught her (the very same person who taught me).


----------



## omahelen

1. 66yrs
2. UK
3. Yes
4. 5 yrs
5 very basic not good at it.
6. Great Aunt

My granddaughter of 5 yrs is desperate to learn now, and my friends little girl of 8 is a basic knitter so don't think it is a dying craft. My daughter never seemed to get interested in following patterns but she makes marvelous toys making her own patterns.

Also were taught when we went to school in fact my husband was taught there as well although he never knits


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Just wanted to let you know that so far, I've had 42 response. Keep them coming. At this rate, I think I will only record for a week rather than 2 weeks. The response has been overwhelming and some of the comments are very interesting. What a great way to find out how we all started knitting!!!


----------



## jgarrett28

#1.60
2.USA
3.yes daughter not son
4.started 13yr.
5. yes do both,knit( 1st love) and crochet
6.I am self taught


----------



## KnittingNerd

1. How old are you? 38
2. Which country were you born? Usa
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I tried they arent interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 37
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? a little
6. Who taught you to knit? Myself , Books, KP & Youtube


----------



## AnjiCat

1. How old are you? 36
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No Kids but cats love cuddling the yarn
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5 I think
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mum

I can do all sorts of other crafts as Mum and I were always trying new things as I was growing up and my Dad would always show me how to what ever he was working on to so can use an assortment of power and hand tools and do most household engineering with the exception of welding.

My grandmother also tried to teach me knitting but unfortunately as she was a very English knitter and my mum had taught me continental so it wasn't very successful. She couldn't articulate the end result without the method and back then I couldn't work out how to convert what I saw into what I could do. However she was very pleased that I could knit and we would often spend time when I was young, each knitting her own way :mrgreen:

I have taught a couple of people how to knit, including DH who can do a very neat LTCO and some only slightly saggy garter. Bless him, the only needles I had that felt comfortable in his 'sausage fingers' (his words) were 5mm. He says he learnt just enough to truly appreciate the effort and skill that goes into what I make, but has no wish to learn more as he did not find it relaxing. He is the main recipient of my efforts so it's nice to know he appreciates all the aspects of their creation :thumbup:

I don't think knitting is a dying art, I meet many people who say I wish I could do that. I have seen many younger people start to learn but then set it aside because it takes to long and they haven't the patience which is a shame but I think they'll come back to at some point 

The only time I had a negative reaction was a work colleague who 'couldn't believe I was doing that when it was cheaper to got to the shops and buy some' when she saw me working on some socks during a work break. The thing that most people have found odd about it was she was roughly between my Mum and GM in age. :roll:


----------



## deeknittingclick

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? New Zealand
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes 2 girls
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?basic crochet for edge
6. Who taught you to knit? my mum and my Gran


----------



## Ozzie Jane

AnjiCat said:


> 1. How old are you? 36
> 2. Which country were you born? UK
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No Kids but cats love cuddling the yarn
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 5 I think
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Mum
> 
> I can do all sorts of other crafts as Mum and I were always trying new things as I was growing up and my Dad would always show me how to what ever he was working on to so can use an assortment of power and hand tools and do most household engineering with the exception of welding.
> 
> My grandmother also tried to teach me knitting but unfortunately as she was a very English knitter and my mum had taught me continental so it wasn't very successful. She couldn't articulate the end result without the method and back then I couldn't work out how to convert what I saw into what I could do. However she was very pleased that I could knit and we would often spend time when I was young, each knitting her own way :mrgreen:
> 
> I have taught a couple of people how to knit, including DH who can do a very neat LTCO and some only slightly saggy garter. Bless him, the only needles I had that felt comfortable in his 'sausage fingers' (his words) were 5mm. He says he learnt just enough to truly appreciate the effort and skill that goes into what I make, but has no wish to learn more as he did not find it relaxing. He is the main recipient of my efforts so it's nice to know he appreciates all the aspects of their creation :thumbup:
> 
> I don't think knitting is a dying art, I meet many people who say I wish I could do that. I have seen many younger people start to learn but then set it aside because it takes to long and they haven't the patience which is a shame but I think they'll come back to at some point
> 
> The only time I had a negative reaction was a work colleague who 'couldn't believe I was doing that when it was cheaper to got to the shops and buy some' when she saw me working on some socks during a work break. The thing that most people have found odd about it was she was roughly between my Mum and GM in age. :roll:


What a facinating story. Thanks Anjicat


----------



## dorfor

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? Scotland
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes - both boy and girl
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 4
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother and grnadmother


----------



## Katpw

1. How old are you? 49
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter (30) wants me to teach her now
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Not yet
6. Who taught you to knit? My Grandmother


----------



## bettyirene

1. How old are you? (65)
2. Which country were you born? (Tasmania)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? (just one son - he's now not interested)
4. At what age did you start knitting? (4 years old)
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? (can only crochet out of my head - could never follow a pattern)
6. Who taught you to knit? (My mother), who also taught ten of her children - I still have one 75 year old brother who knits and designs his own fair isle patterns, along with one sister who knits - constantly.


----------



## madknitter07

1. How old are you? 71
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, succeeded with 1
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10 years
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mum


----------



## martina

Age 65
Born England
Taught one son , other not interested.
Learnt at about 5
I also crochet
Mum taught me to knit
There is a wealth of knitting magazines now in England and it is the craft of the moment among many youngsters.


----------



## paljoey46

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes and my DD has taught my G'Daughter to knit.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 13
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mom


----------



## Ozzie Jane

martina said:


> Age 65
> Born England
> Taught one son , other not interested.
> Learnt at about 5
> I also crochet
> Mum taught me to knit
> There is a wealth of knitting magazines now in England and it is the craft of the moment among many youngsters.


Martina, that is great news. Good to hear that it's the "craft of the moment" to quote your words. Cheers


----------



## annemon

Hi Bonnie, am 56, born and live in Ireland, none of my children interested in knitting and I learned in school but only took it up again a couple of years ago. I don't think it's a dying craft, not with people like us sharing and teaching. It was good to see a 24 year old on here, hopefully it will encourage lots more young people to start crafting. I don't know how to crochet but would like to learn. I think more people knit and crochet than we think because any time our local Lidl and Aldi stores have wool on offer the place is mobbed with mad shoppers fighting over the yarn! I'm in a small knitting group and we knit for charity and ourselves. I'm the youngest member by 10 years and have learned so much from the other ladies. Sorry if I'm rambling!


----------



## nuthouse

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes - 2 daughters
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8years
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother


----------



## chorister

Bonnie7591 said:


> How old are you? 56
> 2. Which country were you born? Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have boys, taught my niece who is 9
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


63,England, -,7,yes,school


----------



## karen S

paljoey46 said:


> 1. How old are you?58
> 2. Which country were you born? United States
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no my son had no interest
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? a elderly neighbor


----------



## Peggy S.

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Taught my daughter
4. At what age did you start knitting? 23
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? ye, but not well
6. Who taught you to knit? a co-worker


----------



## Reanne

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 77
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried, none do.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? mother & grandmother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## taypol

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

1 64
2 Scotland
3 No - both boys but they were interested in how to do it - briefly
4 8 ish
5 No - can't seem to master it - yet
6 A mix of school and self. My mother was a beautiful knitter but didn't actually teach me.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

annemon said:


> Hi Bonnie, am 56, born and live in Ireland, none of my children interested in knitting and I learned in school but only took it up again a couple of years ago. I don't think it's a dying craft, not with people like us sharing and teaching. It was good to see a 24 year old on here, hopefully it will encourage lots more young people to start crafting. I don't know how to crochet but would like to learn. I think more people knit and crochet than we think because any time our local Lidl and Aldi stores have wool on offer the place is mobbed with mad shoppers fighting over the yarn! I'm in a small knitting group and we knit for charity and ourselves. I'm the youngest member by 10 years and have learned so much from the other ladies. Sorry if I'm rambling!


Annemon, you are the second person to call me Bonnie. With respect, I'm Ozzie Jane! And no, you weren't rambling, I really enjoyed reading your story and about the great work you volunteer for charity at the knitting club.


----------



## rujam

I'm 73
Born in England
Tried to teach daughter but she wasn't interested
Started knitting at 5
I can crochet but prefer knitting
Taught by Mum


----------



## annemon

Oops! Many apologies Ozzie Jane, I must have had a brain freeze!


----------



## inkie

I'm 57, born in the Netherland, did not teach my kids (boys were not interested), learned it when I was 10, I crochet as well. Learned to knit from my mom, learned to crochet following the directions in a magazine. My mom did it way to fast.
I sometimes have the impression that knitted skipped a generation. Young ladies in our family are not interested in knitting, but VERY interested in the knitted products: hats, berets, scarfs, socks. But just the stuff they can wear. I knit and crochet on demand, but no way they will pick up the needles themselves. Too much distraction, I guess 
Am curious to see what conclusions you come to.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

annemon said:


> Oops! Many apologies Ozzie Jane, I must have had a brain freeze!


No problem. I get them too :lol:


----------



## faigiezipper

I am 69 
I was born in the USA
I have three daughters and have taught them all to knit. 
I can knit and crochet, but prefer knitting most things.
My grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 10 or 11
I see many young people knitting these days. I belong to a knitting group comprised of women in their 20's to 80's. we enjoy each other and learn a lot from young and old alike.


----------



## tatesgirl

I was born in America and will be 80 in September.
I learned to crochet and knit by watching my mother, crocheted before I went to school and first knit when 6 or 7.
I have 2 daughters and taught both to knit and crochet. One crochets all the time and the other 'doesn't have time' because she has to drive several hours to work.
I also embroidered around 5 years old (still do), had an obsession with needlepoint for several years and am about to take an excursion into making jewelry.

Another question you might ask: Are you nutrition conscious and enjoy cooking? I am! And I love to cook and bake.


----------



## cydneyjo

1. 74 (for a few more weeks)
2. USA
3. Two daughters; I taught one to knit, the other isn't interested. Son not interested at all.
4. I know how to crochet, but don't enjoy it.
5. My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 8 or 9


----------



## Ozzie Jane

inkie said:


> I'm 57, born in the Netherland, did not teach my kids (boys were not interested), learned it when I was 10, I crochet as well. Learned to knit from my mom, learned to crochet following the directions in a magazine. My mom did it way to fast.
> I sometimes have the impression that knitted skipped a generation. Young ladies in our family are not interested in knitting, but VERY interested in the knitted products: hats, berets, scarfs, socks. But just the stuff they can wear. I knit and crochet on demand, but no way they will pick up the needles themselves. Too much distraction, I guess
> Am curious to see what conclusions you come to.


So far into the survey Inkie, the average age is 57, youngest 24 and the oldest 88. The response has been great and thank you for your participation.


----------



## wendyirene

I am 68 years old - help!!!
I was born in England but have lived in New Zealand since I was 5.
I only had sons who weren't interested
I think I was about 7 or 8
Have done some crochet but prefer to knit
My mother taught me. She and her sisters were all keen knitters.


----------



## angelmaddy

I'm 56
born in the USA
2 daughters, tried to teach the oldest, she lost interest
learned to knit at 7 years old
I only know 1 crochet stitch
neighbor taught me to knit


----------



## Granalou

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 78
2. USA
3. Out of 5, 1 daughter was interested and still knits 45 years later,andi is a very skilled knitter
4. I learned when I was about 7.
5. I do not crochet, but can do basics.
6. My mother

Looking forward to seeing your report.
Granalou/Jan


----------



## TFurlo

I am 61 and started knitting (seriously!) about 8 years ago. Pretty much self-taught. I give classes (winter)through our Community Ed program and have taught a wide variety of ages. Also have had classes at my house and currently am teaching 3 young girls (ages 8-10) at my cottage. There are 3 local yarn shops within 20 minutes of my home and they all seem to be doing well. There is also a nice shop 20 minutes from my cottage where I spend a great deal of time in the summer/fall. I think knitting has had a resurgence in the last couple of years and gained popularity among the young (college age especially) as well as the "mature"! It has been in the 90s here in Michigan for 5 days in a row and I've spent a lot of time under a fan knitting a fair isle scarf for winter!


----------



## belindamoody

I am 58
Born in the USA
I taught my daughter, and my step grand daughter. My step grandson asked me to teach him but they moved before I could.
I learned to knit at 7.
I do crochet, but not as well.
My mom taught me. I think so I would leave her's alone


----------



## msdrake

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Nobody interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 18 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Learned from a book when I was expecting my first baby.


----------



## shanni

1. How old are you? 54
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? Grandmother began teaching me when I was 4
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother, she also taught me English Paper Pieced patchwork
Have 29 year old twin girls, both can knit, one doesn't at the moment though but she can.
One daughter has taught herself how to crochet via youtube, she has also made a few quilts


----------



## Ggail smith

I am happy to fill out the info you requested:
I am now 70 years old, born in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. My mother taught me how to knit when I was 4 1/2 years old & I have not put my needles down since. I can do only the Granny Squares in crochet - anything else is very complicated. I taught my older grand-daughter to knit when she was about 10 years of age and she still does the odd thing in knitting - but not as much as I do. Have a good day & please post your results when all is said & done. - G


----------



## donna sisco

1. I am 51 years old.
2. Born in the USA
3. Trying teaching my kids (both the boys and girls, the boys were the Bly ones who liked it though).
4. Started knitting when I was seven.
5. Yes, I crochet also.
6. Taught myself to knit.


----------



## elaineadams

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? Wales, UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes..both boys but they don't knit now.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? basic granny squares only...that's all I ever learned to crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother, great aunt, mother, teachers in school, friends parents.


----------



## big_bertha1971

41 year old born in scotland 
Daughter and oldest son (22,20)not interested in learning but my 6 year old son has tried knitting 
Can do basic crochet 
My father taught me to knit when I was 5


----------



## Ms Sue P

I recently turned 65
I was born in the USA
I had boys and they were interested in sports.
Think I was 12 or 13 when I learned to knit.
I only knit.
A Very Sweet Lady my Mother cleaned house for taught me to knit.


----------



## cimiron

78 july 14th, taught myself at the age of 7, mother in law taught me to crochet, at 18 I taught my oldest daughter at 6 also, she was an excellent knitter, my other daughter is a master craft person but not interested in knitting. My oldest daughter was good at anything that required sewing, she passed away in 1996 at 37, I live in Georgia USA, but born in Lake Placid North country


----------



## grandmatimestwo

I am 57 and born in the U.S. I learned to knit from a neighbor, who was also teaching my mom, when I was about 5 years old. I know how to crochet, but have a hard time following the patterns. I have tried teaching my kids to knit, but they are not interested.


----------



## fudgemcalary

1. How old are you? 52
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 1 son can knit. Daughter and other son not interested.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Around 5 I think.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes.
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mum. Dad helped me when I got stuck and mum was busy with her own knitting. He would get the blame for any mistakes or holes that appeared in my knitting for his trouble. My mum is 78 now and still knits beautifully. I can't remember who taught me to crochet. Mum never mastered the one needle craft. It could have been friends in primary school or the nuns. I remember crocheting at lunch time at school.


----------



## Hudson

56
USA
Taught daughter age 7, GD interested at age 6
About 8 or 9
both knit and crochet
Paternal Gmother brought me a Barbie kit


----------



## cjustice

1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, and crochet which they both do on occasion 
4. At what age did you start knitting? Learned very young, 8 maybe, from grandmother, picked it up again in 20s
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother.


----------



## wendyann

I am 73, born in England.
Grannie taught me to knit at about age 8.
I also crochet.
My son learned to knit, his 2 sisters refused.
I have taught various people at work to knit over the years.
My grandaughter has just had a book of cross-stitch patterns published, now says she wants to learn to crochet.


----------



## patocenizo

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? Iam 67
> 2. Which country were you born? Mexico
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 17
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
> 6. Who taught you to knit? At a yarn shop where my father took me to because he insisted I had to learn..little did he know it was going to cost him a bundle. I knit continental style . Although my daughter never learned..my 22 year old granddaughter has been knitting since she was 10, in other words., there is hope.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Craftsmith

1. How old are you? 63
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, daughter and son.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 4
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother, who carried on knitting until she died age 82


----------



## crookcrest

60 years old
Born in Canada 
Taught my daughter to knit
Started knitting about 8 yes old
Crochet a little
My Mother


----------



## Windmill Knitter

67
USA
Mother tried to teach me when I was a child, fruitlessly; taught myself using books and Internet when I retired 9 years ago
Currently teaching 7-year-old great-niece to knit
Yes, I crochet but currently prefer knitting


----------



## taypol

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

1 64
2 Scotland
3 Both boys - interested briefly only
4 8 -ish
5 No - haven't mastered it - yet.
6 School and self. My mother was a beautiful knitter but didn't teach me.

I thought I'd sent a reply to you but don't see it hence this one. Hope it's not a repeat. I think knitting is becoming more popular. I hear many of the celebrities are knitting now. My daughter in law doesn't knit but loves hand knits. The latest one was the Sarah Lund sweater.


----------



## Normaedern

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried to but neither sons nor daughter were interested. Taught DH and he made a sweater
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes but I am self taught so not as happy doing it
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother


----------



## Dorabell

Now aged 74, born in UK. Have two daughters who I did try to teach to knit, but unsuccessfully. Started to first try knitting at about 7 years of age. Cannot crochet, in spite of many efforts. Picked up knitting from a school friend who showed me the basic stitches. After that I was on my own.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady

Hi...I was born in Holland, residing in US. I was 6 when I learned to knit in school. Yes I crochet also, had two boys, but taught lots of others to do both over the years. Now have two granddaughters who want to learn. Lots of my friends knit and so do their daughters.


----------



## bobctwn65

1. How old are you? ...66
2. Which country were you born? amercia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? to crochet I only learned to knit myself a year ago. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 65
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit?
I taught myself with the help of this forum and youttube


----------



## JaneyP

Hi, I am 57 and from England. My boys have shown no interest, but I am part of a crafting group with my daughters in law and their friends/families - we do lots of varying things and both my daughters-in-law are keen to knit: one has experience and the other is loving it as a new craft ! :thumbup: I think I was around 8 when my Mother taught me. I am unsure who taught me to crochet (I may have used a book!), and I have recently taken this up again..... I am currently really struggling to follow a pattern for top down socks...I have prepared the heel but just can't follow the next round of picking up the 'full round' again ! I'll keep trying! I think knitting is really enjoying a renaissance here.


----------



## Avery09

I am 69 yrs old. Born in Ohio, USA. Daughter wasn't interested, recently started teaching my granddaughter who is 9 yrs old. I began knitting in my thirty's. Taught myself to crochet in my fifty's. A friend taught me to knit.


----------



## Velsyl

Ok now:
1. How old are you? 44
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Both my 18 yo and 9 yo daughters knit
4. At what age did you start knitting? At around 16
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Just the basic stitches
6. Who taught you to knit?A neighbour that I adopted as a grandmother as I no longer had any and she didn't have children. An extraordinary woman!


----------



## GrannyP

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Nope, 2 sons, but I have a DIL who knits and a 2 year old GD who seems awfully interested in it.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 13
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Nope, can't get the hang of it. I end up with a bobbled up mess.
6. Who taught you to knit? Teacher in junior high crafts class - we made house slippers in class before we moved on to sewing. Basic garter stitch only. I played around on and off for a few years then stopped. Began again about four years ago when I started making afghans and got hooked.


----------



## NaNa s

60
USA
Daughter- yes. Son- no
7 years old
Crochet- yes
My Mom


----------



## RobbiD

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught my leftie daughter to knit, the others were not interested. She has since given it up 
4. At what age did you start knitting? About 10-12 years of age
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but I prefer to knit.
6. Who taught you to knit? I am self-taught ( mostly from a book and trial and error). My mother did neither, and by the time I became interested both of my grandmothers, one preferred to knit the other preferred to crochet, had passed away.

I also was thinking that knitting was becoming a dead art. It has been increasingly difficult to find knitting patterns in the stores (especially in Chicago area). Crochet patterns all over, but few knitting. The internet has become invaluable to me as a source of patterns and advice. I love having found KP!


----------



## bethns

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 64
> 2. Which country were you born?Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my aunt
> Here in Canada knitting is not a dying art, very popular.I hope it never does.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## kammyv4

48 years old
USA
Tried to teach my daughter but she isn't interested
Learned to knit last year, been crocheting since I was 7
Yes both
Took a class at Joanns/books.


----------



## Crumplin

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 82
> 2. Which country were you born? England
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No daughter, son mechanical minded
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 3
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my parents (both)
> and my uncle taught me to crochet
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


Edna C


----------



## desireeross

1. How old are you? 53
2. Which country were you born? South west Africa (Namibia today)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother


----------



## Marylou12

I'm 57 years
Live in the USA
Tried to teach my daughter, but she gave up on it
Started at 55
Dabble in crochet also started at 55
Teaching myself. I would have LOVED to have a relative teach me!


----------



## Raine Crowe

I am 51 years old.
I was born in the USA


----------



## pml03246

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? ------49
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? THEY DONT WANT TO LEARN
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? EARLY 20S
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? YES FROM AGE 10
> 6. Who taught you to knit? KNIT MY SISTER AND CROCHET BY MY MOTHER
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Raine Crowe

oops. I have a broken wrist and silly cast just entered my reply a bit early. Back to the questions. I have 2 daughters and neither of them seem to have the attention span to knit or crochet. They are 25 & 17 years old. I was taught to knit in elementary school by my mom and later by an English friend when I was in my 20's.


----------



## LBush1144

1. How old are you? 68
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no --not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 21
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes --first knit project had crocheted flowers so had to learn more crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? learned mostly by myself


----------



## peony

I am 67
USA
Learned at about 7 or 8
Can crochet some, learned from books and Internet and friend
My son did about 400 miles of finger knitting, but never with needles.


My Mum taught me to knit with yarn and needles that were a gift from my Great Aunt. Two balls of yarn, bright yellow and shocking pink. When I was about nine or so, our mothers would carpool us to school, about 40 minutes from home. One of the girls in the carpool was a year ahead of me at school and therefore a very proficient knitter. So we would knit our way to school with my bright yellow yarn, which, needless to say, wasn't very bright by the time we finished with it! She would do the purl rows and I the knit rows. At that age, before class started we would play jacks, but as we got older we 
would all knit (often sweaters for our noyfriends) in that time before classes officially started. 

I also remember peaceful afternoons sitting on my bed with my best friend, both of us knitting long stocking hats. We had white yarn and blue yarn and I can remember trying to do the math to figure out little pattern repeats. I always thought it was too bad we weren't actually taught math through our knitting. It might have made more sense and seemed immediately useful to us!

When we were about 14 or 15, a new girl came into our class who knit in the most amazing way and about 90 miles an hour! As I have seen on you tube, I think it might have been the Eastern European way. But to our eyes, the way she knit and what she knit were truly astounding! Her fingers flew and she did cables and bobbles and all kinds of magical stitches. I have also since learned that I am a "flicker". In the past year I have taught myself continental and combined.

My husband knows how to knit, but never does. His uncle was in the RAF and, apparently, knit his way through WWII. Found it calming between bombing raids.

I am now part of a knitting group that meets twice a month, ages ranging from 20's to 70's, with a thirteen year old joining us at one point because she needed help knitting a scarf for her grandmother!

Well, I've rambled on, haven't I? Sorry about that. I guess knitting has really always been an important part of my life.


----------



## jmass

1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, however, my son has not continued.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10, however, stopped until my 40s when my son brought home a fiber art project from school. He didn't understand how to knit and asked for my help. Once I started knitting again I was hooked and haven't stopped since.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother & myself


----------



## CherylAnn275

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, both boys no interest!
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandma took me to knitting classes

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## dshorty57

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my grandmother


----------



## lrn2sew

1. How old are you? 68
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried when they were younger
4. At what age did you start knitting? seriously started in my 30's, but didn't have the time to do it justice 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I have. I rather be knitting
6. Who taught you to knit? self taught

I don't think any of the older crafts will die. I live in upstate NY. There are knitters, spinners, and weavers of all ages around me.


----------



## Tom's wife

69 yrs old/young
Born in Scotland
Yes I taught my daughter to knit. She taught herself how to crochet and she now does both. A lovely maiden aunt taught me to knit when I used to spend summer holidays with her and my granny. I was probably about 8yrs old.

I would agree with one of the other posts that the very existence of this forum suggests it is a thriving art. The lady who runs/owns the wool shop where I buy most of my yarn tells me that she has never been busier since the recession struck.


----------



## Patwig

I am 66
Was born in Connecticut USA
My children are boys
I was 9
My mother taught me
I crochet also
I have tried teaching one grandson, a daughter in law and next door neighbor who is older than me.
I do a lot of charity knitting and she is interested so we are going to try and get together once a week in the fall
LYS has group but it is at night.
Sister in law started a group at her library a year ago and they meet once a week, she has a core group of 5 but in the winter has up to 20. They are heavy into charity projects. Most are older women who have more time than money but her appeal in the lobby for donated yarn has yielded garbage bags full. People want to give.
I live in SC now but still do socks, hats shawls afgahns for family and baby gifts. Use a lot of lighter weight yarn for this. Goog luck with your survey,I don't think it is dying out.


----------



## suebuddah

I am 60.
I was born in the United Kingdom.
I did not teach my boy's to knit as they had no interest in it.
I was about 8or 9 when I started.
I have recently learnt to crochet with the help of youtube.
My mum taught me to knit. xx


----------



## Shlamassl

1. 62
2. Germany
3. Tried to teach one who became interested age 33. Also taught her crochet which she prefers right now and she has completed her first baby blanket.
4. 12
5. Yes
6. At school (my mum was never interested in any crafts but my Dad was good at sewing, he even owned a sewing machine)
Learned crochet from my god-mother


----------



## Suula

1. 51
2. Scotland
3. No - 2 sons
4. 8 or 9
5. Learning to crochet at the moment
6. Mother taught me


----------



## Shanti

I'm 71 years old. I am American but I was born in India, my mother taught me to knit when I was 5 or 6 when we were living in Detroit. When we returned to India my mother, sister and I would sit on the back porch and the ladies who lived in our area would come by and everyone would spend an hour or two knitting. I loved it. I learned different ways to knit from them but the English method is what stuck. I taught both of my sons to knit but after they finished one pair of slippers that was that. I tried to teach a daughter-in-law but she couldn't get the hang of it nor did she have the patience. My other daughter-in-law did well but her second project sits in a cupboard. I only do simple crochet.


----------



## pebblecreek

62 years old, born in Germany, taught by mom, she was self taught to knit and crochet, never learned to read patterns, can only chain crochet, my daughter not interested in learning, but son loved to chain stitch


----------



## Jomoyach

Age : 62
Born: USA
Started: around 8 years old
Taught: daughter, but she's not doing any knitting. I'll keep trying to encourage her. Taught some of my third graders, though.
Crochet and knit
Self taught by encyclopedia and magazine. No Internet when I was little.


----------



## Tendebrock

Age 55
USA
Have a son who is all boy.
14/15 years old
I learned to crochet as well as knit, but decided over time that I preferred 
Knitting to crochet
My mother taught me, but other knitters also mentored me and influenced my knitting style.
My first job was sock girl in a yarn shop.


----------



## RoxyCatlady

Ozzie Jane said:


> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?


1. 54
2. Canada (but my entire family moved here from England)
3. Yes, my son around age 8, my grandson is now 11 and has been learning as well.
4. 4
5. Yes, for the past 25-ish years.
6. My mother taught me to knit before I went to school.

At the knitting group I attend, there are people of all ages involved. When I worked at the yarn store, there were customers of all ages (including one 10 yr old boy whose mother would bring him in to shop, but she herself didn't knit, and mostly didn't understand what he would talk about - he knew quite a lot!). The other yarn store in town offers knitting classes for younger people (children). Many TV shows and movies often feature knitwear, and much of it is hand knit, not "storebought". Many famous people/stars knit.

I am not sure why this topic comes up every so often, other than to speculate that there are regional pockets where knitting, crocheting, or other handcrafts are not popular... But, a search on the net seems to indicate that knitting and other handcrafts are alive and well and thriving!


----------



## Valkyrie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 65
> 2. Which country were you born?USA 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? NO, have 3 sons and they weren't interested.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 12 or 13, all girls in my school had to take home ec, and we learned how to knit a slippr
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, my mom was an accomplished crocheter, but she only crotcheted intricet doilies, which I hated as we had to starch and iron them.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My teacher in home ec.
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## mgrsis01

1. I'm 68.
2. Born in the USA.
3. No children but have helped several friends crochet broomstick lace afghans in the 70s.
4. Started knitting at 6 or 7. 
5. Both knit and crochet.
6. Mom taught me rudiments; picked up the rest from books and am still learning.


----------



## Grandma M

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 69; 2:Milw Wisc USA, 3.taught my grandchildren; 4:2004 knitting- age 59; crocheting:1966? but only for3 or 4 years- Mother taught me to crochet; 6: taught myself to knit and joined a small knitting group- Patty Gates taught me my basics- she is a member of this forum. Now I teach others to knit and absolutely am a hard core Knitter.


----------



## Isabel L

Age 65
Canada
Started very young not sure of age
Have taught my granddaughter age 9
Taught by my mother and grandmother
Also crochet.... Taught myself


----------



## marthalj

1. 65
2. USA
3. Taught one son and a niece
4. At age 6 
5. Yes I also crochet
6. grandmother and her friends taught me to knit at LYS


----------



## Donna1

I'm 76
Born in USA
Maybe started knitting at 25
Crocheted first
Taught by an old neighbor
Two boys, 1 dau..she did crochet alittle


----------



## ulrika

I am 56 years young. I was born in Hamburg Germany. I taught my niece how to knit, but my daughter was not interested. I started knitting at age 10. I do both knit and crochet. My aunt in Germany taught me how to knit when I stayed with her for a couple of months.


----------



## debsu

I am 60.
Born in the USA
I taught 1 son-other two kids were not interested
I was 21
Yes--crochet right-handed, knit left-handed
Self-taught with a learn how book.


----------



## dribla

1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

1. I am 58
2. Born in Williamstown Victoria, lived in Glenroy Victoria and now live in Kealba Victoria Australia
3. Tried to teach my girls, hey they seem hopeless
4. I started at about 8, 
5. I do crochet a little basic (my own stitches), cant read a pattern and therefore not sure if what I crochet is really a stitch.
6. My brother taught me to knit as mum lost patience.

Di
Australia


----------



## Czar-knitter

1. How old are you? 53
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Don't have kids but taught niece
4. At what age did you start knitting? 50
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? Learned cast on and basic knit 40 years before in girls scouts. I'd Rather Be Knitting Yarn in Buffalo Grove, IL got me on the path and many many friends that knit taught me the other basic stuff. Still learning.


----------



## knitonepurlone

How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, but tried to teach my hairdresser who is probably late 30's or early 40's. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 16
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Not really - I can do some edging and that's about it
6. Who taught you to knit? My mom


----------



## 86571

I am 62.
I was born in USA. 
I did not teach my son to knit, to active to stay still long enough.
I learned to knit at age 10.
My mom taught me to crochet although I mainly knit.
My aunt taught me to knit.


----------



## Browniemom

Okay I will be the first. I was born in the United States 65 years ago. My mom taught me how to knit when I was very young maybe 7 or 8 years old. I have always loved to knit. I am a self taught crocheter. My son never wanted to learn how to knit so I never taught him. He treasures everything that I knit for him though. :thumbup:


----------



## destinyarnshop

I am 61, born in USA, have 3 sons who have never shown an interest in learning to knit, I learned at age 10, do not crochet and was taught by my mother and my friend's mother. I own a yarn shop and most of my customers are 50+, but I am seeing more younger women these days. I have taught a 62 year old man to knit, and 2 boys, 9 and 6. The 6 year old didn't take to it. Another boy 10 yrs, came in to learn for his school class...knitting uses both sides of the brain, and the private school he was attending had very specific teaching techniques.
Thank you for the survey...this is very informative and great fun!


----------



## Sumacsew

I'm 58 years old, born and raised in the US. Both my daughters were taught to knit in grade school by their music teacher- she held a lunch hour knitting club for 6th graders on Fridays. Neither daughter is particularly interested now. I started knitting in my early 30's, took a class at the local community college. My grandmother tried to teach me knitting, but the righty-lefty thing made it too difficult. I now knit right-handed, continental. My gram did teach me to crochet, which I also do.


----------



## TNS

Ozzie Jane said:


> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


Age 62
Born England
Yes
About 5
Only very basic crochet
Mum, school teacher and grandmother


----------



## Lynda from Watford

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Son learnt at primary school aged 7 but hasn't knitted since. Still trying to teach daughter to knit - now 33 and pretty rubbish at it cos no real interest - hoping for more interest from my future grandchildren
4. At what age did you start knitting? 4
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no but would love to
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother


----------



## mwilsonmd

I am 61.
Born in the USA.
Have no children, but got my niece interested so she and a friend took lessons.
I was 5 or 6 when I learned to knit so that I could make clothes for my Barbie and troll dolls.
I crochet enough to do borders on my knitting. 
My mom and grandmother taught me. My father also learned to knit in the Marine Corps!


----------



## Obsessed

[Happy to help! I am a 63 year old American born & bred. Learned to knit from my mother as a young child. I know basic crochet, but never do it. I taught my 34 year old daughter to knit and she does beautiful work. She just made a beautiful baby cocoon for a gift for her friend and we both knit afghans for kids at a camp for kids with cancer. I am always glad to pass on what little knowledge I have, and my daughter says she knits because she finds it relaxing.
Ozzie Jane]It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.

I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## greatgrannytidy

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? england
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes, also taught it in schools myself
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? school, was compulsory for boys and girls. along with other needlework


----------



## Patricia368

I am 65 yrs old, learned to knit at I think 19 or 20, wanted to teach my daughters but they weren't interested yet, and they are 47 & 48 so not sure if they will learn, but there is hope yet. I crochet also and was taught to do that before I learned to knit. I love it all. So relaxing and you feel like you have accomplished something, and hopefully the ones I give things too, enjoy them. I was taught by friends because my mother did not knit or crochet.
I was born in the USA, Shelbyville Illinois and have lived here all my life!!!


----------



## Linda333

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? United States (Utica, NY)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Both son and daughter but they quickly lost interest. Daughter gave me her needles and yarn about 15 years ago.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 11
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught (little green book and now the internet)


----------



## Mviger

62
NH-USA
Tried to teach my granddaughters, ages 6 & 10, short attention span,easily frustrated
About 8
Yes, crochet as well
From my mom


----------



## stephaniec

1. 69
2. UK
3. YES
4. YES
5. Learnt basics at school then taught myself from books and magazines.


No, I don't think knitting or crochet are arts. In the town where I live (small town) we have lots of knit and natter groups some mixed young mums some for the older generation and lots of mixed age groups.


----------



## Judymct

Age 57

Born US

Taught both son and daughter to knit. Son is now 24 and has not knitted since he was about 9. Daughter is now 27 and still knits.

Started knitting at age 5

Can only do basic crochet

Was taught by aunt


----------



## kristaln

I'll be 57 tomorrow
Born in the USA
learned to knit when I was around 10
I was taught by my mom, and was in 4H so entered items in the Sheboygan County Fair, still have some of the blue ribbons
My boys were not interested in knitting but both do chainmail now
Tried crochet but love knitting - had stopped for few years but am now addicted- could be worse

I really enjoy this spot each am with my coffee and love all of the you tube help for all of the new stitches I've been trying. I have progressed from scarves and finger less gloves to lace socks and shawls. My friends are enjoying my new habit


----------



## stephaniec

Sorry taught both my daughters to knit and crochet, one 49 and she crochets now and then, the other 43and she NEVER stops knitting!


----------



## Ann745

Born USA. 57 yrs. Taught son and daughter when small. Neither remember though they can still finger knit and basic knots. Eye infection medicine has my eyes blurred so please overlook typos. I started probably 8 yrs old. Grandparents and little knitting kit my brother got me one Christmas. Have shown others. No idea if any continued. Crochet and knit.


----------



## Ginaellen

56 years old.
Born in USA.
Taught my SIL and some of my nieces to knit.
Learned to knit at 28.
Also crochet.
Took a class at a LYS.


----------



## Picklelady

I'm 59
Canada
Only have boys, they weren't interested 
8
my Dad taught me a knit stitch and a purl stitch. I taught my self the rest
Can only do the basics


----------



## Moonflowerknits

I am 52 years old. My mother taught myself and my 5 brothers and sisters to knit when small children - i think i was about 7 . I began knitting again when i was 49 years old, born in the US. I taught both my children to knit, neither one knit now, but am hoping one day they will come back to it like i did..


----------



## caroletken

No! There will forever be people who are crafty as this makes the mind of creativity constantly revolving in productivy.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl

61 yrs old, USA, kids don't want to knit nor daughter in law, taught self to knit, in earnest age 40. Don't crochet, Take sock and other classes at LYS, don't think it is a dying art but a growing one.


----------



## LondonChris

I am 65
UK
Started knitting about 8 years old
Taught by mum
Crochet very badly
Taught both daughter, both knit now
Also taught LOTS of primary aged children, boys and girls during my working life. Now go to a knitting club, have taught more children and adults our passion!


----------



## Tessa28

Age 67, Born UK, taught my daughter to knit but she is too busy and says its easier to buy woollens. Learned to knit age 9, learning to crochet now, Taught by my Dad, Mum busy knitting our school jumpers. Granddaughter knitting, raids my stash regularly. Gave children's size needles to friend whose granddaughter and friend (both 5 years old) are learning to knit.Tessa28


----------



## GrannyGoode

1. I will turn 65 yrs. of age next month.
2. Born in the USA
3. Taught my only daughter how to knit
4. Started knitting at age 5 yrs
5. I crochet quite well, but prefer knitting.
6. My Scottish grandmother taught me how to knit.


----------



## MelissaC

How old are you? 32
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Not yet, because they're too young. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 29
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I just started
6. Who taught you to knit? The Internet 

Many of my friends knit and/or crochet. There's a knitting club at my college. I think fiber art is here to stay.


----------



## chris kelly

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 62
Born in Germany but British so living in England
My children were not interested when they were young but my girls have now mentioned they would like to learn.
At the age of 11 I was making my own school cardigans on a Passap KM
I only used to crochet afghans. I don't have the ability to multi-task anymore but when I was able, I didn't have to look at what I was doing so could watch TV at the same time.
My very patient Gran started me off when I was small and my mum carried on later when I wasn't staying at Gran's for holiday-time.
BTW there was a selection of photos in the local newspaper and a teenage girl was sitting on Southsea beach,knitting with her back to the camera. You had to be sharp-eyed to notice the yarn and needles as the bottom part of her bikini had slipped down revealing a lovely place to rest your needles. I noticed the needles first. I wish I knew how to post the photo but they are all copyright to the News.


----------



## heffernb

I used to think maybe no one knits anymore too, but looking at all the new yarns coming out I don't think that is the case. Companies are not going to develop new yarn and stores are not going to increase their yarn space if they don't expect to make a profit. Was in my sorry, old, small Walmart the other day and they increased their yarn space and are carrying some really nice yarns that they did not carry before. Ditto Michaels and Joanns.


----------



## lcs113

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Learned when I was about six, stopped at around 10, knit again in college then didn't knit again til 2000. Have been completely addicted since 2000.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, but would love to learn!
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother.


----------



## Finnsbride

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report find,ings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 68
2. USA
3. Yes but they don't knit. I did teach knitting at Community Ed for 7 years. There was an average of 20 students a year and easily half went on to become knitters who stayed with the craft.
4. 5, 17,29
5. yes but not well
6. My grandma, my aunt, a friend and KP'ers


----------



## sophie11

MelissaC said:


> How old are you? 32
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Not yet, because they're too young.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 29
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I just started
> 6. Who taught you to knit? The Internet
> 
> Many of my friends knit and/or crochet. There's a knitting club at my college. I think fiber art is here to stay.


74
Grand Rapids Michigan USA
Taught one daughter
26
Do not crochet
Taught by neighbor who was from England. She taught me the basic mitten then I took over and knit by trial and error. Did not know dpn were hard to learn same with circ. Just dove in and did it.


----------



## past

I am 53 yrs old.
Born and raised in the USA.
My daughter wasn't interested in learning, but recently at age 31 she taught herself to crochet and complained that her mother didn't teach her while she lived at home. Her choice, not mine. 1st grand is coming in October. I hope to teach him to knit/crochet when he gets older.
My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet starting about age 8 or 9. I never thought my mom knit or crochet, but recently found out that the scarves and mittens we had as kids were knit by my mom.


----------



## scottishlass

1. How old are you? ( as dirt) 70
2. Which country were you born? SCOTLAND
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?,,TRIED ( daughter was not interested)
4. At what age did you start knitting? NINE
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? NO
6. Who taught you to knit? WAS TAUGHT IN PRIMARY(GRADE) SCHOOL also taught to sew


----------



## micra

I think knitting is a dying craft especially when you consider the price of wool when you can go to a depatment store and buy an article much cheaper. I was born in england and my aunt taught me to crochet whilst visiting from australia. I taught myself to knit a few years ago [about 20 yeas ago] I do a market once a year and do quite well but people mostly buy knitted toys not baby things as the young ones do not like hand washing I think. I know my daughter dose not although she has no interest in knitting or any other craft. She states she has no time with working etc. By the way I am 62 years old and am noticing by your replies that most of us are older.


----------



## imcskk

I'm almost 83
Born in Canada
yes
learned to knit when I was about 12
School teacher in small country school taught me to knit and my mother taught me how to crochet a chain stitch. I learned the rest from a book when I was in bed for 12 weeks when I as 21. Made many doilies and sold them for $1.25


----------



## saukvillesu

I am 70 and live in USA. I started knitting when in my teens and was taught by my mother. I crochet just a bit,
mainly to do necessary finishing on knit items, but am
not accomplished at it. I taught my daughter but she didn't enjoy it or continue enough to gain skills and finally had my mother complete a started project for her. Likewise, her daughters expressed interest and I taught them but they have lost interest or lack patience to complete more than small project. Like several other responders, my knitting has been active off and on over the years as other hobbies took over or project needs changed. Some larger projects were discouraging and slowed the activity but knitting during driving vacations often rekindled the interest and desire. More recently, I'm enjoying knitting items to be felted, or quicker projects
which tend to be relaxing, and give more immediate gratification. I don't think the art of knitting will ever die out, but reasons for doing it have changed over the years.
Certainly it is not to save money, but is a creative and satisfying craft that once learned will probably be remembered and reactivated for many people off and on during their lifetime. (Sorry for long answer!)


----------



## Charlotte80

How old are you? 83
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 50's
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? A friend


----------



## wickedfun

1. How old are you? 47
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Daughter yes, son no (he is not interested)
4. At what age did you start knitting? 43
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught


----------



## jpfries

I am 77 years old, and born and raised in Canada (Saskatchewan). My mom was not a knitter, at the age of 50 I taught myself, along with help from friends. Two years later I did the same for crochet. I really enjoy both.
My children did not have interest but 2 of my grandchildren, 1 boy, 1 girl were interested, and now as teens, both have spurts of making things. I do spend a lot of time at my hobby, cannot imagine not doing if.


----------



## bkennard

How old are you? 58
2. Which country were you born? Canada 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No children so no one to teach
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 for Girl Guides the very basics and then not again until as 48 and all the rest was self taught
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother (I taught my mother how to crochet)


----------



## caroletken

I am 71 years old and dad taught us, my sister and me to crochet at 5 years old, later at ten I really proceeded with doilies for the table furniture in our home and sold a great many of them as a kid to family friends. I learned to knit in college and made dresses, sweaters,purses and baby blankets for my first child. I also taught many of my class students as a teacher of Home Economics and coworkers desirous to learn the craft(s)stitchery, embroidery,needlepoint,crochet,macrame, sewing.I always wanted to learn the art of tatting.My hands are still busy with sewing and tending orchids in south Florida.


----------



## AmyKnits

Sorry. Double post


----------



## AmyKnits

I am 45 years old
I was born and live in the US
None of my children are interested in knitting
I started knitting at age 43
I can do basic crochet but 99% is knitting
I taught myself to knit


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? I am 46
2. Which country were you born? I was born in the United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My children had no interest, they are boys. Maybe with they are older but they do watch on occation
4. At what age did you start knitting? I started at age 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I crochet, knit and tat
6. Who taught you to knit? My home ec teacher in school

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## patm

53 years young
Canada
Four boys that asked to learn, but they never finished a scarf, lol Sports were their thing.
I learned in my early teens from my mother and as the years progressed, I was able to teach her some techniques!
Taught myself to crochet at 15 from a book and made a granny square afghan. I will alternate crafts to break up the repetitive use of muscles.
My gramma was a huge inspiration in that she always was working on something and made beautiful bedspreads! Mom still knits daily for charity.


----------



## Oldies

I am 76 y.o. 
Born in the USA
Taught by my great aunt at age 8
Knit and crochet
My daughter started learning to crochet but lost interest in it.

I don't believe it's a dying art. There's just less of us doing it. Judging by KP it's still alive and well. Hope it will be for yrs. to come. Good for my arthritis and keeps me busy.


----------



## Mamasmurf

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My great-great Aunt


----------



## bonbf3

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? U.S.A.
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no - one to crochet, one to cross-stitch, one son - played soccer with friends every day
4. At what age did you start knitting? knitting for real - 32
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother


----------



## bmp1965

1. How old are you? 48
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids
4. At what age did you start knitting? 47. Mom & GM were not into fiber crafts.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but not well
6. Who taught you to knit? Coworkers, who have a lunchtime knitting club


----------



## judyr

Considering that knitting was discovered in the Egyptian pyramids, I think the answer to your question is that knitting IS NOT A DYING ART! And the men did the knitting by the men.

I am 72
born in USA
taught daughter, granddaughter, boss at work, sister-in-law to knit
I was 6 when taught to knit, crochet, embroider
My Russian mother taught me to do all these things.


----------



## sarge409142

1. How old are you? 71
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? taught my self


----------



## 34652

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 68
2. USA
3. No children. Have helped others learn.
4. 22 or 23
5. Very poorly. Only the basics.
6. Master knitter friend of the teacher across the hall when I first began teaching. Beulah wanted to start a knitting group, she invited her friends and me. Beulah's youngest son was in my brothers class, a year ahead of me, in high school. She was a dear and I miss her!

Thanks for doing this! The results will be interesting to be sure.


----------



## janis blondel

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I am 58
2. I was born in Scotland
3. I have taught my eldest daughter youngest not interested
4. Age 8
5. Teaching myself to crochet at present
6. I taught myself.


----------



## tvarnas

61
USA
My sons played around with knitting a little but weren't interested enough to continue. Both of my GDs have tried both but I don't live close enough for them to really learn. Maybe one day.

I was 5-6 when I was taught by a neighbor woman. I was lost in the shuffle at home so she turned into my "2nd" mom. I taught myself to crochet, with a little help from a friend, reading books thru the years.


----------



## macde

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? They weren't interested, but they did like to cook.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 21
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? a bit
6. Who taught you to knit? I learnt from books


----------



## dog lady

62 years young
USA
Tried to teach one-didn't take the first time but haven't given up
Learned at 53 
Knit and crochet
Learned at LYS
Just yesterday a young lady told me proudly " I knit too"


----------



## ballyfinnane

1. 66
2. England
3. My daughters were not interested but my 5 yr old granddaughter is and we have started! Yea! 
4. 30 ish but didn't really do too much while the kids were growing up.
5. Both, but prefer to knit
6. Self taught. I remember watching my grandmother as a little girl. Looks like we skip generations here. Wonder why??


----------



## Karicter

63 yrs old
USA
My son taught me to knit when he was 12yrs old (he learned in a summer program)
I learned to knit when I was 46yrs old
I also crochet
my mother taught me when I was 18yrs old


----------



## amortje

Very interesting item!
I'm 59, born in Belgium and living in the Netherlands.
As a child I taught myself knitting and crochteting even others were not interested.
My daughter is not interested. Neither are the other young people in my family. Knitting is a waiste of time. You can buy everything. (Their opinion)
Our Dutch and Belgian grandmothers knitted from necessity. 
As they became emancipated women the "housewives" were no longer knitting and had their jobs outdoors.
At the moment there is a small knitting revival and some young people are interested in knitted and crocheted items.
They want to distinguish themselves and are influenced by fashion.
I'm wondering if this renaissance, this revival will not just be a short-term-hype. I think fashion and temporary influences will determinate our knitting and crocheting behaviour. The future lies with the young. So the question
still remains: Will our knitting-skills and crafts survive? Some impressions of Amortje.


----------



## gdhavens

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No 2 sons, not interested. DIL yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother & Sister

My poor Mother tried to teach me to crochet, but I was young and stubborn at 18 (should have learned at 9, too) Later I taught myself.


----------



## JCF

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> .


1. 68
2. USA
3. No children (human, that is)
4. Teens
5. Yes
6. Grandmother and a good friend.


----------



## knittinglottie

73 years old live in USA. Learned to crochet at age 6 taught by my grandmother. Learned to knit as a teenager taught by Nuns at school. Taught my daughter to knit and some of her friends. Taught my granddaughter to knit when she was 7 and now she is learning to use the knitting machine. Seems to me not too many young people are interested in learning to knit or crochet.
knittinglottie


----------



## JanieSue

I am 65yrs old and born in USA. Learn to knit at 14 in a Home Ec class and taught myself to crochet at 22 from a book. I did teach my daughter to knit and crochet at age 9. She hasn't had the time to go beyond the basic's but she loves the things I make for her.


----------



## ewc43

I don't know where you get the idea that knitting is dying. When I learned to knit , 56 years ago, my mother had to take me to a nearby city to find supplies. There was only one store that carried yarn -- baby yarn, sport weight, and worsted, each in about six colors. The entire knitting department would have fit in a bookcase. Now there are many local yarn stores and many resources online. I see many young women and a few men taking up knitting for relaxation and creativity. True, not all children are taught to knit as might have been the case many years ago, but knitting is far from dead.
Betty


----------



## dzlagn

I'm 52
Born in Cuba. US since 1961.
Have not taught my children.
Started to knit when my son passed away, I was 47.
I do not crochet, my mom did so beautifully. She did teach me to embroider.
You Tube


----------



## Twoie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 63
2. USA
3. No kids
4. 11
5. yes
6. Mom


----------



## blbevard

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? have no children
4. At what age did you start knitting? 24 (old compared to others)
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? very little -- don't enjoy it as much
6. Who taught you to knit? it was a lady in the office where I worked. We had a lot of down time, so she taught me.


----------



## Hotsticks

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 60
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes -one is 23 and the other is 33, 26 year old has no desire to learn
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 13or14
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Limited
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## knittingflowers

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No (kids were grown when I learned and lived away from me. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 50s
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, started 30s
6. Who taught you to knit? I took some classes at a LYS. I also took a class to learn to crochet. I like to crochet baby blankets, but I mainly knit (socks, hats, scarfs, sweaters, shawls).


----------



## SQM

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 66
2. USA
3. I tried but she was not interested. 
4. 13
5. I used to crochet but I forgot much of it.
6. An elderly woman across the street - actually she was probably my age or younger but she seemed old.


----------



## Torticollus

I am 66
USA
Taught my son to knit and crochet - he also taught himself macramé. I also tat. Learned knitting machine in my 30's from the lady who sold it to me - classes.
My Scottish Grandma taught me to hand knit when I was 10. A friend taught me to crochet at age 21.


----------



## Lovemygreys

In a few weeks 70. USA Tried to teach my daughter and she was not interested. Taught my niece and she did it for a short time. I learned to basic knit in 9th grade. Our home ec teacher was a knitter and we had to learn and make something. I did a narrow rectangle and called it a collar. At 18/19 I was dating my husband and his aunt knitted and she taught me the rest. I would go there and knit with her and her daughter in law when the guys went bowling.
I do chrochet also. Grandmother taught me to chain but I could never get the connection part. Again my husbands aunt taught me when I got older how to do the rest. I would go in spurts on and off with both. Knitting was more relaxing to me so that is what I do the most unless I am doing edging then I may chrochet it. I find I can watch TV better knitting cause I hold it higher and am not looking down as in chrochet.


----------



## nrc1940

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? U.S.A.
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Not when they were at home. Am now teaching my oldest daughter.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 28
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Took a class


----------



## redmini

I'm 54 years old
Born and live in USA
I have one son, and he's not interested in knitting. I taught a niece (11) how to crochet, (a friend of hers had already taught her how to knit).
I started knitting when I was 18, put it aside for a long time, picked it up again about 10 years ago.
I love both crochet and knitting
My mom taught me how to knit, I taught myself crochet.

(a note of hope: My other niece, who is 26, learned how to knit when she was 12 from a yarn shop class and is still an avid knitter.)


----------



## forrestsmum1

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I am 62 years old
2. Born in Australia
3. Daughter yes, doesnt knit now, too slow and boring for 
her
4. Started at 4 or 5 knitting, and 5 or 6 crochet.
5. Am a competant knitter, chochet not so...can only do 
chains.......lots!
6. My Aunt taught me to knit as my Mum couldnt, my 
Grandmother started to teach me to crochet but her
health failed.


----------



## nitnana

1.70 plus
2.USA!
3.Tried to - no luck - tried with granddaughter, too - no concentration!
4.Not sure - but before the teen years! Remember knitting in college! 
5.Never learned to crochet but would like to! I do SEW (quilt a little, though!) 
6.Pretty sure it was a neighbor lady who also taught me embroidery- my Mom did no Crafts! 
Good Luck with the Survey!


----------



## Buttons

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No 
4. At what age did you start knitting? About 8 or 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, Only a beginner
6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt that just passed away.


----------



## oleganny

Ozzie Jane said:


> <snip>
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 75
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried to
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? so young I don't remember
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my grandmother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


My daughter had no interest in knitting or crocheting but loves to quilt. I have one granddaughter that I taught to knit, but she doesn't do it now - too busy with life I suppose. Just this weekend my 12 yr old great-granddaughter asked me to teach her. She is doing amazingly well, but she has been "crafty" since she was very young. She has been beading for a couple of years, & even sells some of her creations. Just last month she took a class in lampworking, & brought some of her creations for us to see when she came to visit. She also sews & is using the machine I made her mother's baby clothes on - lol. I really don't think any of the skills are dying, they are just waiting for the next generation.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## kmckinstry77

1. How old are you? 35

2. Which country were you born? Worcester, MA in USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I don't have any kids - unless Merrill counts (see picture to the left)?

4. At what age did you start knitting? 35

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Not yet & not really (just a bit of chain stitch).

6. Who taught you to knit? A friend sent me knitting needles, yarn, and a book for Christmas. Between the book, YouTube, and helpful advice from KPers, I've learned how to knit. 

FYI, I have a couple of friends around my age who also knit. My aunt, who is in her 60s, knits. We have a family friend (in her 60s) who knits, but mostly doesn't because she prefers to quilt, tat, or make those hooked rugs. My mom used to crochet. At least one of my aunts crochets. I wouldn't say that knitting is a dying art. It's true that you don't see as many people knitting as you used to, but people are picking it up at different ages, including people around my age. You don't see that many people sewing anymore, either... but there are still some of us "younger people" who sew. Ditto with cross-stitch, needlepoint, etc. Once in awhile, the crafts get passed from grandmother to granddaughter instead of from mother to daughter, or they get passed from friend to friend instead. I live about 2 miles from the site of the Big E & I can tell you that 100s of 1000s of people come from all over to the Big E. The crafter's commons & the fiber arts sections get their fair share of people, trust me. Every year, the Big E also hosts craft fairs, a fiber arts festival, etc. Trust me, judging by the traffic, those are big draws. I think nowadays that we've got Pinterest, Ravelry.com, etc. and those are helping to connect a younger group with an older art form.


----------



## karenwhipple

Age 56
born in Canada 
started knitting at the age of 10
taught both my daughters but only one now knits.she is now 30 and loves to knit
I just learnt how to crochet this year
My mom taught me right handed,and I self taught myself to knit left handed .

My generation ++ was the last generation of knitters,however it is coming back and strong. Lots of Kpers but mostly my generation.


----------



## Shelly51

I'm 61 
Born in USA
Only knit
Did teach my daughter to knit but she was in her 30's
I don't think it's a dying craft
I learned at 9 in the Girl Scouts


----------



## janielha

You started quite a topic!  
1. age 56
2. Born in Illinois (USA)
3. Daughter wasn't interested. However, I have 2 young granddaughters who are.
4. 11
5. Very basic crochet skills. Enough to do an afghan, but I can't follow a pattern.
6. Learned to knit from a LYS owner when I was in 4H. (Grandmother taught me to crochet. I have some beautiful pieces that she made. She could look at anything that was crocheted and figure out how to make it.)


----------



## gigi 722

I will be 76 on Monday, born in USA, self taught 50 years ago, I can crochet but don't care for it, Daughter now wants to learn to knit but lives 1500 miles away. Grandaughter has the basic knit stitch and when she comes next month to visit I will teach her the rest...hopefully.


----------



## mississippigirl

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 40 something
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes 
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself to knit, but my late husband taught me to crochet. He did not crochet, but he had watched his mom crochet so much, he knew the basics. That was back in the 1970's and I am still using an afghan that he and I did together.


----------



## Ronie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you?...56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 54
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom taught me to knit and crochet when I was very young didn't pick up the knitting too well... then I learned Continental from client who was Deaf and had Alzheimers. But she remebered how to knit! I didn't start knitting and reading patterns until years later when I found KP

If you do a search at the top of this page you will find pages and pages and even more pages on this topic.. good luck with your research...


----------



## caroletken

No! There will forever be people who are crafty as this makes the mind of creativity constantly revolving in productivty.


----------



## beanscene

Interesting survey!

I'm 60, born and living in England. Started knitting in my twenties when my neices started arriving. Self taught with the help of a family friend but haven't taught anyone to knit yet. I don't know how to crochet and I hate sewing! It seems that with the internet and all the wonderful yarns available on-line now that it is becoming a popular craft again.


----------



## Gerslay

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10 and again at 63
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother at 10, Self at 63


----------



## knitminnie

I am 68 years young. Teaching gr. daughters to knit, crochet and sew. Have 4 daughters and 2 sons. One son has a leather shop and sews for business. Another son repairs his own clothing. All 4 daughters sew. 2 knit and crochet. My husband helped me learn to knit with a "learn to knit" book. My mom taught me to crochet. Began to crochet and sew when I was 6. My dad did beautiful embroidery when he wasn't farming. Born in USA/Texas. I just love all fibers. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## cablemable

I'm56 in October
Born in USA
My son crochets
Yes to both
My grandma at age 5 for crochet and age 9 for knitting
was taught through youth church group and 4H another youth
group.


----------



## sbrazeel

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? In my 40's
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. Learned to crochet in my 30's
6. Who taught you to knit? A friend at work.


----------



## Carmela51

I wouldn't say that knitting/crocheting are dying art. It seems to me that some people come to appreciate them later in their lives.

I am 62 years of age. I was born in a Central American country, but I have been in the USA for 47 years. My children were not interested when they were young, but one has since taught herself to knit and crochet. I have taught countless adults and a few children to crochet over the years. I believe I am better at crocheting because I have been doing it since I was 19 years of age when a college friend convinced me that it was relaxing (thanks Jenna - wherever you are!). I am relatively new at knitting; a teacher colleague taught me about 8 years or so ago now. Almost every time we speak I remind her of the monster she unleashed in me because I now enjoy knitting as much as crocheting and I do both EVERY day.


----------



## maddyvan

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only had 1 son
4. At what age did you start knitting? 13
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I did in my 20s but have not since
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother


----------



## jamie46

I am 67
Born in the USA
Tried to teach daughter in law and granddaughter - didn't take
I started to knit about age 12 or 13'ish
I do crochet but greatly prefer knitting
Books (my mother didn't do crafts at all; my grandmother only crocheted
And quilted)


----------



## joanne12986

57 years old and born in New York City. Now living upstate New York.

Started knitting at 7

Taught myself all but casting on and garter stitch. My mother actually tried to discourage me from knitting/crocheting. (She said I needed to run and play because I was very serious and too chubby) My grandmother had a neighbor teach me to cast on and do garter stitch. I learned to knit and crochet from books and later from the internet.

Taught two daughters to knit and crochet, but both seem to prefer crochet. Two sons haven't learned either skill.

I knit equally as well as crochet. I started crocheting at around 8 with a "J" crochet hook that my grandma snuck to me. She seemed to think it was pretty cool that it was my initial. Right now I am obsessed with knitting and I'm in search of the perfect cardigan pattern. 

Sorry Mom (in heaven) I'm still overweight, still knitting instead of running, but I'm happy. 

Joanne.


----------



## R-honda

56
USA
Only son, not interested Taught DIL, she loves it
Learned at about age 10
Basic Crochet
My Mom
Didn't continue the craft until around age 25 when I started working at a friends yarn shop. Now I teach all ages at another LYS and really enjoy introducing new people to the craft!!!


----------



## luvs2knit50

1. How old are you? 63
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught my daughter to crochet. She was not interested in knitting. She would like to learn now. Her daughter is interested as well as 2 other granddaughters.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. Picked up knitting quickly but took me until my 20's to get crocheting. I still feel more comfortable knitting.
6. Who taught you to knit? My mom taught herself & I sat right next to her & we learned together.

It will be interesting to learn the results of this undertaking. Good luck!!


----------



## oddball

59 years old
Born in Dorset, England
Started to teach daughter at 7/8 but could not get the 
hang of it. Now at 20 she quite enjoys it.
Learnt to knit at 6 years old
Knit mainly but do enjoy some basic crochet.
Mum taught me knitting, taught myself crochet when about
30.


----------



## Puppies101

1.64 2.Canada
3.no but they both know how to knit
4.11 or 12
5. no I don't crochet
6. home economics teacher with help from Mother and Grandmother


----------



## coemarg

1. How old are you - 72
2. Which country were you born - Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit - Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting - six years old
5. Do you crochet as well as knit - yes
6. Who taught you to knit - my dad who learned to knit as a boy in England


----------



## dollydollydolly

Hello, 
I'm 67 years old, I live in Canada, I taught my daughter to knit and crochet she knits everyday, our son was not interested. I started to knit a 11 years old, my Mum taught me. I crochet too, self taught.


----------



## MAS

Love this survey will read them all.
1. age 69
2. USA
3. Four girls, only one tried and did not like it. :-(
4. Started to knit when I was 10 years old.
5. Yes, both knit and crochet.
6. This wonderful elderly lady who lived at this local
neighborhood center. Her daughter was the director and 
they lived up stairs in this wonderful old house.
There was library and I read every Nancy Drew book there!
She was the most patient and kind person I have ever 
known. I wanted to live there -- home was not happy 
place. I have always credited her with the best gift
ever given to me. Love of reading, knit & crochet ---
Thank you Mrs. Flannagan and Christ Child Center.


----------



## nankat

I am 66 years old and born in Brooklyn, NY, USA
I started too late to teach my daughters.
I really started knitting upon retirment at age 62. I did join a group at work but had no time to practice, at home. Then the puppy ruined the project, anyway. 
I did crochet when I was in my 20s and did so until my first child was born. I started a project for my second and it is still partialy completed in a bag upstairs.
I got great help from my niece who is self taught. She taught herself while a medical student. How she had the time I will never know.


----------



## braegirl

My answers:

1. 68
2. Canada
3. No (offer refused; dtr. is a leftie)
4. 10
5. a little
6. lady in village, as part of a group


----------



## MissAppleBlossom

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 38
2. USA
3. My 17 year old has no interest in learning knitting or crochet. My other three are too young yet (4 y.o., 3 y.o, and 7 month old).
4. 25
5. Yes and also counted cross stitch.
6. Self taught.


----------



## Seaglassoryarn

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 61
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 1 of 2
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? Around 9
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Mother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## DLB

1. How old are you? 72
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried, didn't work
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? NO
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother


----------



## Simply Irresistible

I have very strong feelings about this topic. I'm 65 yrs young and have been knitting by hand and machine, crocheting and sewing since my early twenties.
Societal changes have driven young people away from the traditional leisure crafts. For that reason I think that we have to have a new approach to our craft. We have to keep up with times and make these arts appealing to today's generation. We have to be more innovative in design and colour. It surprises me that in 2013 most projects in major knitting and crochet magazines are just like those in the 70's, with better colour. Surely their designers could be more trend conscious.


----------



## JoRae

Age: 63 next week
Country: USA
Teach: daughter never interested, taught friend when we were 14
Age started: knitting age 13, crochet age 6
Crochet and knit: yes, more knitting now than crochet
Taught by: crochet by my sis and aunt, knit in school. No one in my family knit


----------



## Mags1956

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 57 years old.
2. England.
3. Tried teaching my daughter when she was 16, not interested, tried again 2 years with my Guide unit and she knitted a scarf. Now she is pregnant again and expecting another boy she wants to knit some bottles. Not plain ones, but Ugg ones and Converse ones. We will make a pair of each together.
4. I was 9 or 10.
5. I can crotchet using doubles and trebles. Have yet to try and follow a pattern.
6. I was taught to knit my an aunt. Taught myself how to follow a pattern.


----------



## music70

Hi, OzzieJane - Glad to see you are getting a lot of responses. Will be eagerly waiting to see the results!
1. 65
2. USA
3. not my son, but taught kids at school to knit & crochet
4. around 10
5. yes, more than knitting
6. my mom


----------



## Patti110654

I am 58 years old
I was born in USA - Pennsylvania
I taught my second daughter to crochet when she was around 18, but not knit - oldest had no interest in either
I started crocheting at age 16ish, learned to knit at age 23ish
I do crochet and knit
my mother taught me how to crochet, I took a class to learn how to knit


----------



## eeyori1955

1. How old are you? 58
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? didn't want to learn
4. At what age did you start knitting?16
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt Kola, she was very talented and I should have tried to learn earlier, she died shortly after starting to teach me.


----------



## Oldteacher

I am a YOUNG 71 years of age and born in the USA. I probably started to knit at about age 30 as I wanted to knit afghans. Not really sure who taught me as my MIL, mother, and business partner were all knitters. Probably received instruction and help from each one. My daughter also knits. I just started knitting again this spring and have joined a knitting club. I am also a paper crafter who loves cardmaking and scrapbooking. From what I see when I visit the craft stores, I think interest is growing rather than declining as the knitting departments are growing.


----------



## scottish pride heirlooms

hi Bonnie I am 63 born in Scotland Yes 3daughters 1 grandson started when I was 6 we used to get snowed in and could not go to school also both boys and girls were taught to knit and sow as a lot of the boys went to the fishing boats I do not crochet it is on my bucket list to do. My MUM taught me also you had to take it in school it was part of what was called Domestic science in those days now I think it is teen living


----------



## Augustgran

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes 2 boys and my grandkids
4. At what age did you start knitting?7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?yes
6. Who taught you to knit?my mom


----------



## jumbleburt

1. 60
2. USA
3. I don't have kids, but I've taught several children to knit.
4. 8
5. Just enough to do edging
6. My mom


----------



## stormmtnknitter

I am 61, starting knitting at age 10 and am basically self taught. Born in the US. Starting crocheting at age 20. No kids but at family reunion had a knitting class for nieces AND nephews ages 9-16.


----------



## mirl56

Ozzie Jane said:


> I
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?


I am 56 yrs old
USA
no, only 1 son now 22 yrs old; not interested.
I was 17 yrs old when I learned to knit.
yes, I can crochet but don't as well or as often.
self-taught


----------



## Grandma Anne

[quote=
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

I am 82, was born in US (CA). I taught my dtr to crochet, but I did not knit then and she no longer has interest in any hand work. I can't remember when I started knitting, but seem to remember learning when I was about 11 or 12. I know how to crochet but prefer to knit. A very kind neighbor taught me how to knit, my mother did not knit, but she did teach me how to sew. Now have a great-granddaughter who wants to learn how to knit, but don't see her often enough to teach her.


----------



## Woolyne

Age 64
Born in Canada
Started at 10
Learned in school but mostly from my mother
Taught my daughters when they were 12 but only one stayed with it
Knit only no crochet


----------



## Stewie

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, but my daughter crochets
4. At what age did you start knitting? 57
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but it has been years
6. Who taught you to knit? You Tube and this site


----------



## amortje

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


This is a very interesting item. For me there is one more question that could to be answered: Why do I knit? What's my personal drive?
Reasons can be very different. We can knit due to financial need. We can knit because there is a strong feeling, a passion to create individual projects, even if you don't need them. We can knit just to pass our time.
Our motivation to knit and to crochet can be a very personal one.


----------



## headlemk

1. How old are you? *63*
2. Which country were you born? *United States (Texas)*
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? *taught step-daughter the basics*
4. At what age did you start knitting? *16*
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? *no*
6. Who taught you to knit? *mother of a HS friend*

I'm teaching an orphan at the orphanage where my husband volunteers how to knit.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

peony said:


> I am 67
> USA
> Learned at about 7 or 8
> Can crochet some, learned from books and Internet and friend
> My son did about 400 miles of finger knitting, but never with needles.
> 
> My Mum taught me to knit with yarn and needles that were a gift from my Great Aunt. Two balls of yarn, bright yellow and shocking pink. When I was about nine or so, our mothers would carpool us to school, about 40 minutes from home. One of the girls in the carpool was a year ahead of me at school and therefore a very proficient knitter. So we would knit our way to school with my bright yellow yarn, which, needless to say, wasn't very bright by the time we finished with it! She would do the purl rows and I the knit rows. At that age, before class started we would play jacks, but as we got older we
> would all knit (often sweaters for our noyfriends) in that time before classes officially started.
> 
> I also remember peaceful afternoons sitting on my bed with my best friend, both of us knitting long stocking hats. We had white yarn and blue yarn and I can remember trying to do the math to figure out little pattern repeats. I always thought it was too bad we weren't actually taught math through our knitting. It might have made more sense and seemed immediately useful to us!
> 
> When we were about 14 or 15, a new girl came into our class who knit in the most amazing way and about 90 miles an hour! As I have seen on you tube, I think it might have been the Eastern European way. But to our eyes, the way she knit and what she knit were truly astounding! Her fingers flew and she did cables and bobbles and all kinds of magical stitches. I have also since learned that I am a "flicker". In the past year I have taught myself continental and combined.
> 
> My husband knows how to knit, but never does. His uncle was in the RAF and, apparently, knit his way through WWII. Found it calming between bombing raids.
> 
> I am now part of a knitting group that meets twice a month, ages ranging from 20's to 70's, with a thirteen year old joining us at one point because she needed help knitting a scarf for her grandmother!
> 
> Well, I've rambled on, haven't I? Sorry about that. I guess knitting has really always been an important part of my life.


Peony, I loved reading your story.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

I am 60 years old and was born in Alliance, Ohio in the US. I did not teach my son Matt to knit. I learned when I was 11 years old and was taught by my aunt and my sister. I learned to crochet first from our neighbor, Rosie, and have made many more crochet projects than knitted ones.


----------



## Patii

Age 57. Born in England. Started knitting aged 5 - taught by my Mother. Tried to teach daughter, but absolutely no interest in any handcrafts. Can crochet, but prefer to knit.

Among my acquaintances, I do not know of anyone else who knits and I'm considered a bit quirky because I do!!


----------



## albie

68ys old 
USA
tried to teach both girls neither interested.youngest other crafts,oldest no inclination.
10-12 yrs old,offand on for 20yrs,(more off) pick up in the 80's.
both depending on what i want to do.
Mother,,,knit,crochet,sew,etc..she had 1 older sis,5 younger,ALL do or did(died) all 3 and more.


----------



## beejay

1.82
2.USA,Ohio
3.No,they weren't interested.Was hoping my granddaughter would be but she isn't.
4.14
5.yes
6.A high school friend got me started but after that I was on my own and learned from books and trial and error. Am a self taught crocheter.Thank heaven for books.Didn't have you tube back in those days.


----------



## kmansker

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? Germany but live in the USA since 1 year old.
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No children
4. At what age did you start knitting? 18
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother taught me to knit and grandma taught me to crochet.


----------



## Sue1942

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? mother
I am left handed, but knit right handed; crochet left handed and I also learned to do tatting


----------



## guitarlady

Born in NY started knitting at 19 when I learned from a college friend. I crochet some and did a little of that as a younger child. I taught my one daughter to knit a little bit, but she is too busy to knit at this time. The other one has no interest. I also sew and feel that is an even more dying art. Sad.


----------



## powellearlybird

1. Age 65
2. Born in Boston, MA
3. Tried to teach daughter and nieces, but interest didn't last. Now that my daughter is older, she does want to learn to crochet.
4. Started knitting at age 8
5. I do crochet - my grandmother taught me to crochet at age 6
6. My mother taught me to knit


----------



## amortje

Simply Irresistible said:


> I have very strong feelings about this topic. I'm 65 yrs young and have been knitting by hand and machine, crocheting and sewing since my early twenties.
> Societal changes have driven young people away from the traditional leisure crafts. For that reason I think that we have to have a new approach to our craft. We have to keep up with times and make these arts appealing to today's generation. We have to be more innovative in design and colour. It surprises me that in 2013 most projects in major knitting and crochet magazines are just like those in the 70's, with better colour. Surely their designers could be more trend conscious.


A agree with you.
Our traditional crafts only can survive by adaptation to our modern generation. Then we can speak about a real renaissance!


----------



## desertgirl

1. I'm 76 yrs in 2 days!
2. U.S.A.
3. No, they were not interested in my crafts
4. 73 yrs.
5. Yes, but very little crocheting
6. A friend at work got me started on socks and
that is all I can do!


----------



## archlps

I am 48
live in the USA
taught my daughter when she was 7 yoa
I learned to knit in my 20's
Learned to crochet from my mother at 9yoa
I was taught to knit at a knitting class at Micheal's


----------



## foxglove

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My sister.


----------



## HalloweenCat

1. How old are you? 23
2. Which country were you born? USA 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No children, but I definitely will when I have them!
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6 months ago, so I was still 23.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, have been crocheting for 5 years
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught in both knitting and crochet


----------



## Mitch

65 yrs old
Canada
Daughter was taught basics
6 yrs old when I became interested and started to learn 
Taught myself to crochet in my 20s
Sister taught me to knit


----------



## robbiew

1. How old are you? 52
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? none were interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 45
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? myself


----------



## mamagill

I'm 73 (can't believe it)and my grandmother showed me how to knit when I was about 5. I didn't exactly learn though. When I had my first child, I remembered sitting on the porch where she tried to teach me how to knit. From that memory, I started knitting on and off (mostly off)O but now that I am retired, I am more excited about knitting and KP has helped stimulate this. Although my work is not as professional looking, I do keep improving with help from the internet.

I only knit but find crochet somewhat interesting. I'm from Pennsylvania. My daughters did not show any interest but then, neither did I when I was their age.


----------



## lacousin

I am 61. I was born in the U.S. I tried to teach my 2 daughters but neither was much interested. I had 2 nieces ask me to teach them but they don't seem to be following through with many projects. One of them has completed a couple of things, I think, and work may be taking up her time. I have been knitting since I was 18, and I taught myself because no one in my family knew how to knit. I also taught myself to crochet from a book because, although my grandmothers crocheted, they did not know how to read patterns. They looked at a piece and duplicated it. They usually made doilies and crochet edgings on pillow cases.


----------



## Rosieredhair

1. How old are you? 68
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Daughter, very basic.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7 years
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother


----------



## smontero237

56
USA
My son had no interest at all but I did teach my niece, she made a few things and lost interest. Her son is 3 and very interested in my knitting, we tried a few months ago but he just wanted to hold the "pokers". I will try again at some point when he is a little older. 
I was 14
mostly knit, some crochet
I learned in high school from a wonderful teacher. I wish I would have told her how much it meant to me before she passed away.


----------



## clegrant

I am 63 years old.
Live in Ohio, USA
Learned to knit at 14 at a summer class held at the elementary school. 
Knitted and crocheted off and on.
Tried to teach daughter and granddaughter not interested


----------



## dgoll

55
USA
Yes, daughter 11 (I know I am an old mom)
10
yes both
My grandmother who was an awesome knitter. Never owned a circular needle, instead used 4 dp's

I recently tried to teach my Mother to knit and it was a disaster!

I think with internet instruction, you could have a whole new generation of knitters!


----------



## das

1. 58 
2. Born in USA
3. Tried to teach both daughters. They can do basics, but neither is too interested.
4. Learned to knit when I was 12.
5. Taught myself to crochet using learn how book when I was 13.
6. Learned to knit at a local department store where they gave class if you bought their beginners kit. I was only child there.


----------



## njbetsy

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter 
4. At what age did you start knitting? Learned age 8 but couldn't follow patterns, just the mechanics
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Some crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother taught me to knit. Her grandmother from Europe taught her and the method is combination knitting


----------



## Andrelsea

52 years old
Born in UK
Taught both my daughter and son and have taught 2 more just this week.
I don't remember when I started knitting, must have been very young.
Nope, can't crochet.
My mom and my grandma


I asked this question recently because I was asked by three people in one week to teach them to knit. I blogged about it... [email protected]


----------



## hgayle

70
Ohio. USA
Neither of my sons was interested, my daughter tried a couple of times, but just doesn't have the patience (or interest).
My mother taught me when I was around 8.
I don't crochet but keep saying I'm going to learn "one of these days."

I'll be interested in seeing the results. It appears the majority of us are over 50 (most of us quite a ways over). &#128516;


----------



## Ozzie Jane

RoxyCatlady said:


> 1. 54
> 2. Canada (but my entire family moved here from England)
> 3. Yes, my son around age 8, my grandson is now 11 and has been learning as well.
> 4. 4
> 5. Yes, for the past 25-ish years.
> 6. My mother taught me to knit before I went to school.
> 
> At the knitting group I attend, there are people of all ages involved. When I worked at the yarn store, there were customers of all ages (including one 10 yr old boy whose mother would bring him in to shop, but she herself didn't knit, and mostly didn't understand what he would talk about - he knew quite a lot!). The other yarn store in town offers knitting classes for younger people (children). Many TV shows and movies often feature knitwear, and much of it is hand knit, not "storebought". Many famous people/stars knit.
> 
> I am not sure why this topic comes up every so often, other than to speculate that there are regional pockets where knitting, crocheting, or other handcrafts are not popular... But, a search on the net seems to indicate that knitting and other handcrafts are alive and well and thriving!


Hi Roxy, with over 100 responses already, it appears that knitting appeals to the 50-60 year old age group however, although they tried to teach their children, a large portion of this generation were not interested. However, having said that, there are many "grand parents" that are teaching their grand children who show enthusiasm to learn to knit. It is also great to find out that the respondents of this survey also taught their sons how to knit. This survey has been a fantastic revelation. I hope knitting continues for many generations.


----------



## kerrie35094

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Am teaching daughter now
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 or 9 but not seriously until 20s
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? My Scotch granny


----------



## balston

I'd like to participate.

1. 66 years old
2. US, birth place
3. Kids weren't interested in learning, but teaching an anxious grandaughter to knit and crochet
4. Started knitting at 50+
5. Yes, I knit and crochet
6. Because I am left handed, I couldn't crochet many of the "right handed" apparel patterns, so I taught myself to knit. Now I prefer to knit.


----------



## mgr

1. How old are you? 60 Years Young.
2. Which country were you born? USA.
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, sons were not interested. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 14
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes.
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother.


----------



## sam0767

I am 64 years old
Daughter never had a want to learn to knit. She just enjoys my knitting I do for her
Mother taught me to knit but really don't remember. It just seems like I have always done it for years and years.
I dabble in easy simple crochet for edgings.


----------



## GranFran

I am 77, taught myself to crochet at about age 9 with the help of a little green "learn how" booklet. I was born in the US, none of my relatives did any kind of needlework but my grandmother was an excellent seamstress. At about age 25 or so, I took one class on knitting but didn't learn much. Bought another book and taught myself. We had one son, who showed no interest in needlework but he was (and is) quite a good artist--pen and ink and charcoal. Have one grandson, newly married--neither he nor his bride shows any interest in crafts of any kind. No grands yet but we're hoping. Love my crafts--seems like more now than ever--and love this forum! Thanks!


----------



## RaeJerrel

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No. Taught one to crochet
4. At what age did you start knitting? 17
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My shorthand teacher in my Senior year of High School.


----------



## Annu

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?56
> 2. Which country were you born?India
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?I tried to teach my daughter and she can knit and purl ,but she doesn't seem interested to knit.but she is my biggest supplier of yarns
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?7 yrs old
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?tried to didn't go beyond a chain
> 6. Who taught you to knit? The Irish nuns at school and my mum
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper

1. How old are you? 42
2. Which country were you born? Northern Ireland
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8?????
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? A little (self taught @ 41)
6. Who taught you to knit? My Grandmother

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## TeeneeBee

Simply Irresistible said:


> I have very strong feelings about this topic. I'm 65 yrs young and have been knitting by hand and machine, crocheting and sewing since my early twenties.
> Societal changes have driven young people away from the traditional leisure crafts. For that reason I think that we have to have a new approach to our craft. We have to keep up with times and make these arts appealing to today's generation. We have to be more innovative in design and colour. It surprises me that in 2013 most projects in major knitting and crochet magazines are just like those in the 70's, with better colour. Surely their designers could be more trend conscious.


You should see some of the amazing things on Pinterest. Designers and self-styled designers rather than 'pattern factories' are working in more modern ways and that includes some very science-fiction influenced stuff. There is also an upsurge of interest in all things 'vintage' so a lot of the old patterns are doing the rounds again. There are some truly beautiful and inspirational creations out there.

A trawl through other sites like Pinterest, Facebook, Vogue and numerous others will show how young 'fibre artists' are working and just how popular these arts and crafts are with all age ranges. As other members have said of theirs, the owner of my LYS has said that she is doing very well currently and there is a growing number of yarn art publications on sale.

I think the problem with this survey is that you are only looking at a self-selected portion of one particular 'club' which will tend to draw certain people and not others. As such, it is not representative of knitters or crocheters, only of KPers, and unless you have a 100% response rate, you will only be able to draw conclusions about those member of KP who elected to answer your questions. I'm still interested in the answers though. 

1. How old are you? 52
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, daughter not interested, but my neighbour's girls (7 and 10) have learned finger and French knitting from me and taught their friends. Will teach them more during the summer holidays.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6-8ish, 19ish, 29 and returned and developing more skills recently thanks to sites like Pinterest, youtube and KP
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, recently.
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother, a booklet, a friend, books, the internet and anyone who has anything to offer, I'll soak it up. Still learning and hope to continue to develop for many years.


----------



## Beetytwird

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


58
USA
Tried to teach daughter, taught 2 grands, ages 10 & 6 , the younger one is still practiceing. We pickup crochet last week.
9
yes
grandmother to knit, mother to crochet


----------



## Bethknits79

1. How old are you? 34
2. Which country were you born in? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I tried to teach my daughter 2 years ago but she couldn't get the hang of it. She's only 9 now though so we might try again in a few years.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 29 or 30.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes but I like knitting better.
6. Who taught you to knit? Books from the library and when I had questions my sister-in-law helped.


----------



## bizzyknitter

I'm 76 yrs old
Born in the USA
Been knitting since I was 12 taught by my mother
Tried to teach my daughter to knit when she was pregnant with her first child, (that didn't work out well). My youngest daughter did do some crocheting but didn't keep it up, they would rather I do all the knitting for them. I knit and crochet equally.


----------



## tmvasquez

Well I have 2 granddaughters that love to knit. One started in high school as they had a class. She loves it. The other one is 7. I started teaching her to crochet when she was 6 and we have moved to knitting this year. I am 66 and I started knitting when I was 8.


----------



## duchessdawn51301

I am 71 years old
I was born in the USA
I tried to teach both my daughter and granddaughter how to knit and neither was interested enough to stick with it - neither did they care for crocheting or counted cross stitch or needlepoint

I learned to knit while in nurses' training in the early 60's. I don't think any of us "escaped" without learning how to knit before we graduated so age 18

I taught myself how to crochet from a book at about age 21; it was easier to rip out mistakes so I had to try it. I like crochet for afghans and shawls but prefer knitting for intricate patterns.

One of my 6 roommates pretty much taught 50+ girls

I hope people will participate. Just the fact that I have to order most of my yarn because even the hobby stores in the US no longer carry the large yarn choices anymore, tells me there aren't many people who do knit anymore. But my knit or crocheted gifts are always well received.


----------



## rhpoway

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 58
2. Brazil
3. no 
4. introduced at 16, 33, but did not take up as hobby until 4 years ago.
5. no
6. aunt showed me the basics

In my opinion, knitting will explode due to the internet instruction videos and demographics. I wish I had started earlier to have better skills now!


----------



## frani512

I am 65 years old.
Born in the USA.
Taught my cousin and sister-in-law how to crochet. My daughters have no interest. They have me to make them things!! Maybe my granddaughter one day.
My mom taught me to knit and crochet around 10 I think.
I crochet and knit, but love crochet more. Faster for me.

I think knitting and crochet is very popular. Just read this forum. Glad there are young people taking an interest. My mom is 92 and crochets for charity everyday. Bringing her a bag full of yarn today.


----------



## dollknitter

82 years old
New York, USA
No to 3sons but taught 3 grand daughters
Started at age 12
Taught by lady I was babysitting for ( my fee 10 cents/hour in exchange for lessons)
Knit, crochet,embroider


----------



## Darla R.

Age: 66
Country of birth: USA
18 years old when taught myself to knit; stopped and picked it up a couple of years ago - absolutely love it!
Son was not interested in learning to knit
Crochet a little - like flowers, etc. Prefer knitting.


----------



## spottsk

I am 47, born in the USA. I have a boy and girl - but neither was interested in learning how to knit. I started with crocheting in my 20's.. self taught as my mother & grandmother had no interest in needle crafts. I just took up knitting at age 44 as a new challenge. I went to my lys with several friends, a bottle of wine and some cheese & crackers. We had a great time learning the craft


----------



## renie60135

1. How old are you? 58
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? In the process
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt


----------



## generosa

1. I am 78 years old
2. Born in the Bronx, New York City
3. Do not have children
4. Started knitting at age 10
5. I know how to crochet, but do so very little - prefer to knit
6. A Jewish-German woman in a local yarn shop taught me how to knit - I knit European style exclusively - the other style "American" style? is awkward for me and too slow to use compared to European.


----------



## fennellseed

67yrs - born NYC
Learned 7 or 8 to knit squares and crochet chains
10 or 11 learned to tat but never did needle work until 25yrs old. We moved to Conn. and I had a baby. Used an American Thread "Begin To Knit" to make 1st garment(hat) then little sweater and mittens. Next jumped right in and made an Aran hoodie and pants from a pattern. My mother did beautiful knitting but even though she was Irish born & raised cringed and couldn't help with the Aran outfit. Have knitted on and off since then with at the most 3yr breaks to study art or start back to work. Sewed prom & wedding dresses and other items. My girls are not interested nor would my son sit long enough even look at what I was doing. 
I cannot watch TV without my knitting. I have got to reduce this stash!!!


----------



## marymo4

1. I am 53
2. Born in the USA
3. My daughter and I were both taught last October by my friend who owns our LYS. She lost interest (too boring), but I am totally addicted.
4. See above. (My dad tried to teach me to knit when I was very young, but I thought it was weird that my dad was teaching me and not my mom. Boy do I regret that now!!)
5. Have not crotched yet, except to make a ladder yarn necklace. I will probably take lessons this winter.
6. See #3.


----------



## taborhills

1. How old are you? 77
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Daughter, yes, two sons, not interested, 3 granddaughters not available or not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6, didn't till collee when most of us knitted and in class! allowed if one did not drop meal needles. More knitting recently.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
6. Who taught you to knit? grandmother


----------



## Cass_Dodge

1. How old are you? 42
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? the basics, 3 daughters; only one has a slight interest at this time (she is 21)
4. At what age did you start knitting? age 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I knit and crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself by watching others knit and crochet and browsing through a book my mother had... As a side-effect I literally knit left handed (mirroring what I had witnessed) although I am right handed in crocheting and everything else.


----------



## TeeneeBee

rhpoway said:


> In my opinion, knitting will explode due to the internet instruction videos and demographics.


Absolutely!


----------



## JanKnit14

1. 61
2. USA
3 I taught my daughter to knit. She made a beautiful bag from Noro yarn. We lined it and bought a beautiful button for closure and she constantly received compliments on the bag. Her one and only project! Go figure...she recently took up beading, on her own and it all comes naturally to her. So who knows, one day she might combine the two!
4. Late 20's
5.I taught myself to crochet before I learned how to knit.
6. My mom tried to show me how to knit European which was difficult for me. Several books for self teaching and lessons in LYS were a tremendous help. Continental knitting feels very natural to me and I never looked back! Here is a sample of my latest finished project.


----------



## hotske

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? Netherlands
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? I learned to knit in elementary school and re learned about 5 years ago from my mom.


----------



## alese

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? usa
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? males - did not want to learn, but one can sew (i can't!)
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7 or 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
6. Who taught you to knit? i taught myself, but my grandmother did teach me how to c/o, b/o, basic k & p sts.


----------



## KathieMT

1. How old are you? 64
2. Which country were you born? Montana United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes, two of them still do
4. At what age did you start knitting? around 7 or 8 but stopped as a teen and then picked it up again when I started having babies in my early 20's
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no I've tried to teach myself but can only do a simple border
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother


----------



## PARANDALL

I am almost 84 years old. Born in USA. I was about 20 when I was taught to knit by my first college roommate. My mother crocheted(did not knit) and one daughter does also. I can do some basic stitches in crochet but don't care for it. I have taught a friend to knit but she was interested in doing only one simple blanket for a first granddaughter. It did turn out very pretty and was a security blankie for a while.


----------



## dgoll

Absolutely stunning. I have a box of yarn ready for my dreambird scarf!


----------



## dgoll

PS what yarn did you use?


----------



## barbtobias2012

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 82
> 2. Which country were you born? YSA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? about 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my mother and a neighbor
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


And I don't think knitting is a dying art. We just managed to get a knitting group going that is meeting weekly. Most of us are retirement age or close to it, but hoping to get some younger people involved.


----------



## Naneast

1. How old are you? 68.
2. Which country were you born? Thailand.
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids.
4. What age did you start knitting? 10, for real knitting 62.
5. Do you crochet ? Yes.
6. Who taught you to knit? Learned in school.


----------



## kathimc

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? America
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 21 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No 
6. Who taught you to knit? my mom


----------



## Doubledee

I am 65. I taught myself to knit from a book when I was a teen.My daughter was not interested. I was born and still live in Durand, WI. I taught myself to crochet a few years ago because I wanted to edge knitted dishcloths. That was also from a book. I guess i am a visual learner. My mother crocheted but she had passed so could not learn from her. And when she was living, I had no interest in it. What a shame!


----------



## limberlostgirl

My age is 70, and I was born in the USA. I had 2 sons - taught them to embroider, but not knitting, as I did not knit til later on. I have since tried to teach my granddaughters, but at ages 13 & 15, they still are not interested. But I teach adults & kids at the local library each month.
I taught myself to knit in my 30's, but did not care for the "throw" method, so quit. Later, my m-i-l showed me Continental knitting, and I picked up the hobby again. Didn't become severely addicted until after retirement - 12 yrs ago - and now I need my "daily fix !"
My mother taught me to crochet when I was about 12 - first thing I made was a doily.


----------



## katzeh

I am over 70, actually pushing 80 ( slow as I can) and was born in the USA
I taught my daughter.
I probably started knitting around 8 but crochet around 5.
My grandma taught me crochet first, not sure if mom or grandma taught me knitting. Think they both had a hand in it. I am left handed but since they were both right handed thats the way i learned. My mom could knit as fast as a knitting machine. I learned embroidery from my grandma. I also do latch hooking and loom knitting. I have many wip as you might guess!


----------



## Bucketknitter

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 70
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Only had one son and he was not at all interested
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? originally about 15 but wasn't good at it and quit, tried several times with no success, finally, at the age of 68 I put it on my bucket list (hence the username) got a copy of Knitting for Dummies and spent the winter of 2010-11 learning and practicing and now I hardly ever crochet (That's what I learned at age 8!)
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Myself, the book and YouTube (when I got stuck with the book).
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Moira Odwyer

67 years old
Ireland
Tried to teach my daughter ,she was not interest
16 
yes i crochet as well
i taught myself to knit.


----------



## meade1

Age 77
Born USA
Daughters - not interested
Started knitting at 27
Have crocheted a little but prefer knitting
Self taught


----------



## pamlico

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 77
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 33
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? I took lessons at a knit shop.


----------



## Diane Wolfe

Hi, interesting question to me and I will share my family info - love research. 
My mom was a beautiful knitter and I don't know how she learned - born in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Deceased
I learned on my own about 21 years of age and then gave it up basically until now at 69 years of age. born in Canada and now live in NH, USA I also crochet, don't do either beautifully as I am uneven in tension.
My daughter is self-taught at 21 and knitted very nicely. She was at a stage of learning many crafts and used knitting to help her give up smoking. She did lovely work while she knitted. She was born in the USA. 
I am amused to see so many knitters learned at 8 years of age , same age for a ballerina. Diane


----------



## Savta Fern

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


64, Canada, -they weren't interested-no, 10, yes, mother. One daughter crochets.


----------



## CBCAROL

Ozzie Jane said:


> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? I am 79
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My Daughter, DIL & granddaughter all knit, another daughter, my Mother & I all crochet... We ALL have done lots of other fiber crafts.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? I learned (self-taught 45 yrs ago & then stopped until 2 1/2 years ago. & now I'm really hooked on Lace....
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I never stpped crocheting - learned @ about 9 by Grandmother
> 6. Who taught you to knit? 1st time @ 30 with a 'Learn to Knit' book......2nd time (Fall of 2010)- I took a class.....
> 
> Thanks for asking..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## puhrin

I am 68 years of age
Lived in the USA
learned to knit age 13
learned to knit in girl scouts
I taught my two granddaughters and they still knit and are in college.
I am still knitting but not interested in crochet.


----------



## Toadmier

1. How old are you? 27
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I don't have kids yet, but have taught my niece and my friend's daughter to crochet, and will start teaching them knitting next time I get to see them (per their request). 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 24
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, started crocheting when I was 16.
6. Who taught you to knit? Mostly self-taught through books and internet, did take one, one-hour class at a LYS to learn the most basic of basics.


----------



## CathyG13

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1
I am 55
I was born in the USA
I tried teaching my daughter. She wasn't interested. She did learn counted cross-stitch from me as did a niece. Taught another niece to crochet, which she still does at 24.
I started knitting at 11
I was taught to knit by my 5th grade teacher.
I do crochet


----------



## Bobbie K

I am 55 born in Wisconsin, USA.
Learned from Mom to crochet at age 12
Also knit from mom and sister at age 20.
I am advanced in crochet and an intermediate knitter.
I love crochet toys and the speed of crochet.
Knitting is more difficult and takes longer, but clothing is beautiful
No children. Taught 2 nieces to crochet.


----------



## gypsie

I'm 64
USA
Learned to knit and crochet at 62
Taught to cast on and SS by friend, learned the rest from KP and internet
Tried to teach my DD and DIL to no avail! Will teach my GD when she is 3.


----------



## momskii

Bonnie7591 said:


> How old are you? 56
> 2. Which country were you born? Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have boys, taught my niece who is 9
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


I am 67
I was born in the USA
My four sons wanted to learn & did, but didn't keep it up
I taught my granddaughter when she was 18 how to crochet cause she was bored. The 3 others don't want to learn how to do anything. They are into computers and sports.
I started knitting at about 6 or 7 and was taught by my Mom.
I was taught how to sew and embroider around the same time by my grandmother as she lived with us.
I learned how to crochet by myself with a book as mom was left-handed and couldn't figure out how to teach me. I knit left-handed.
I am teaching some co-workers now how to crochet. I taught a few how to knit a couple of Christmas' ago, when the fun fur was a craze. I think knitting (crocheting, embroidery & a lot of other types of these crafts) will be a dying art if we don't promote how nice and easy it is to learn how to do.


----------



## TinaBW

1.I'm 51
2.Born USA
3.No-tried but daughter wasn't interested
4.Started knitting in My 40's
5.Yes I crocheted first Love knitting the best.
6.Self-taught Crochet and knitting.


----------



## catlover

61
U.S.A
Tried to teach my kids, put they were into sports
around 19, watching the ladys under the dryers as I was doing their hair
I do both
My lovely mom taught me but wasnt interested many yrs later watching my customers doing it as I did their hair.


----------



## shopping girl

I'm a young 70 from California. I was taught to knit and crochet by a grandmother who thought all little girls (about 5years old) needed these basic skills as well as embroidery. I switched to machine knitting about 10 years ago. No children to pass the skills on to, but I did teach knitting as a class to 8th graders several years ago as part of after school life skills with success. I believe that knitting went into a down period over the last few years, but I see it coming back with the new interest in hand crafts.


----------



## Clelita

Ozzie Jane said:


> It
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 57
> 2. Which country were you born? Colombia
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes. Early on, but she wasn't interested. Picked it up again in college.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 5
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Ducahn

USA, 64.
My daughter wasn't interested.
My mother taught me to knit when I was 10.
I used to crochet also.
I use the Internet to learn new techniques.


----------



## lawrencji

I am 52
I was born in US but lived in Australia and South Africa while growing up
My sons are not interested in learning to knit, but I taught them all how to sew (at least a little bit) do laundry and iron.
My Grandmother (from Ireland) taught me to knit when I was 13, but it didn't take. My Mom tried to teach me again when I was in my 20's. I had tore-learned when I was 50.
I have crocheted since I was 7.


----------



## gagesmom

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 38
Born in Canada
Did teach son but he is not interested right now
Started knitting at 10/11 yrs of age
Can't crochet
Grandmother taught me


----------



## Pmullenix

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Like you, I tried to teach my daughter but she was also not interested. However, don't give up. My 7 year old granddaughter just asked me to teach her. We're taking it slowly at this point but the interest is there. Maybe you will also just skip a generation.
4. At what age did you start knitting? I learned around 7 or 8 but didn't stay with it. Then my mother and I took beginning and advanced classes when I was in my early 20s and I've been knitting ever since.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Some but I prefer knitting so a pattern has to be pretty spectacular to get me to crochet.
6. Who taught you to knit? I first learned in Girl Scouts. We knit slippers for a nursing home. Then, believe it or not, I took classes at Sears. They used to sell knitting supplies and yarn and the instructor was really great. I still have my notes. 

Interesting questions. I look forward to reading responses.


----------



## Grammy7

I am 70 I learned to knit at 19. I have been knitting on and off since. Daughters not interested , did teach a niece and 2 grand daughters so far!!!


----------



## Jeanne Anne

I'm 61. Born in the USA. St. Louis, Mo. I've been divorced over 20 years and never had children. My mother and her mother (my grandmother) both taught me to knit and crochet at 7 years old. So I've done both my whole life in between working and whatever else is going on in life. I think knitting fades in and out of fashion but for me it will always be
Part of my life.


----------



## momskii

frani512 said:


> I am 65 years old.
> Born in the USA.
> Taught my cousin and sister-in-law how to crochet. My daughters have no interest. They have me to make them things!! Maybe my granddaughter one day.
> My mom taught me to knit and crochet around 10 I think.
> I crochet and knit, but love crochet more. Faster for me.
> 
> I think knitting and crochet is very popular. Just read this forum. Glad there are young people taking an interest. My mom is 92 and crochets for charity everyday. Bringing her a bag full of yarn today.


 My mom is 92 also and lives in Georgia. My SIL works in a nursing home in Georgia and Mom knits and crochets projects that she donates to the nursing home. Mom taught my SIL to crochet because when I visit them that is all we do and talk about so SIL felt left out. Now she does beautiful work and she even made me an afghan.


----------



## BethChaya

1.How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried, they do not like it
4. At what age did you start knitting?5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother taught me.


----------



## mgt44

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? taught grandchildren
4. At what age did you start knitting? 55
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? not very well
6. Who taught you to knit? coffee shop knitting group


----------



## Buckeyegal

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 58
2. United States
3. No, Both of my kids were boys and they had no interest!
4. I started knitting at probably 6 or 7 years old.
5. Yes, I knit and crochet.
6. My grandmother and mother taught me to knit.


----------



## irishlore

52 yrs old
USA
Learned to knit when I was 45
Taught by co worker
My sons were adults by the time I was knitting. Have taught my niece and am teaching my friends son


----------



## gothicmuse

Ozzie Jane said:


> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 56
> 2. Which country were you born? USA/Illinois
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no kids, but have not taught nieces
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 54
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Now I do, learned last year
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Learned at a class at a LYS.
> 
> I think these crafts come and go in popularity. I am finding several publications and books dedicated to knitting and crochet, though quilting seems to have the most activity at this time.
> 
> One of my other favorite crafts is cross stitch and where there were once more than 6 magazines and several books being published monthly or bi-monthly, now there are only two domestic magazines that I can find in bookstores and I fear that at least one of them may expire before long. My hope is that there will be an upsurge of interest again, but I'm collecting the magazines that I can still find just in case.


----------



## Grammy7

I"M born in the USA ,Buffalo N.Y I was taught the german way to knit ( holding yarn in left hand . I'm attempting some "giant knitting " lately and also crocheting a "sheet rug" Love keeping busy but hands are getting sore


----------



## Lil Kristie

I'm 52 and from USA. I just started learning to knit. 
I'm teaching myself. I've neen crocheting since 
I was 16. I tried teaching my 
DD's how to crochet when they were little. They wasn't able to grasp it. Same with my GD's. I'm teaching them how to knit now and they are taking right to it. My youngest DD is learning to knit. Both have lrarned how to crochet since they have been adults.


----------



## MomRoe

I am 83
Born in USA
Taught my only daughter and 2 granddaughters
I learned at about 12 from a Learn How to Knit book
I crochet also


----------



## taborhills

janknit and hotske, what Fabulous shawls! Inspiring.


----------



## icis1984

1. 29 yrs
2. United States
3. Attempting to teach my daughter she's 7
4. 2-3 yrs ago
5. Yes I do since late teens
6. Youtube, I taught myself.


----------



## Babalou

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 64
> 2. Which country were you born? US
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, my son is not interested
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 18
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Group of lunch knitters at work
> 
> A note of interest, my older sister who is not interested at all in fiber type hobbies wants me to teach her to knit. This is after I knitted a beautiful sweater for her.


----------



## nnyl

I am 71 years old.
Born in Toronto, Ontario, Canada, like all my ancestors.
Only got as far as teaching corking to my daughters, but now they both quilt.
I can always remember being around sewing, crafting, knitting and crocheting with my paternal grandmother and her sisters.
I really enjoy crocheting better than knitting, but, lately have been only knitting chemo hats. Lynn


----------



## K. Bauer

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Taught my daughter but she prefers to crochet, grandaughter is not interested.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes but prefer to knit
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother and self taught


----------



## kjohnston

I'm 69, from USA
I, too, had one boy--no knitting, crocheting, embroidery although my friend taught her two boys to embroidery.
I learned to knit from my mom at about 18 or so in college.
I've crocheted since I was a young girl 8 or so from mom as well as embroidery. Both parents knitted and crocheted, my dad tatted!

I have taught friends to knit and my daughter-in-law to crochet. My now 7 year old grandson wanted to knit, but didn't stay with it very long and we live too far to really make progress.

Thank you for taking on this survey. I see young knitters but fewer of them most are into quilting.



Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## rkr

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Grandchildren
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5 years old 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother & Mom


----------



## gothicmuse

JanKnit14 said:


> Here is a sample of my latest finished project.


http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/19/thumb-1374243747643-dream_bird_2.jpg
Oh my goodness. What pattern is that? How long did it take you to finish?


----------



## Chayjan

Born in England aged 77, taught by my mother aged 8(she was a keen knitter all her life)could also crochet but always preferred to knit,,as me. Had one son,grandaugher not interested but grandsons wife very much into all of the crafts. I think it is catching on again with the younger ones over here,crochet also. I wouldn't be without my knitting!!!!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

I'm 58 years old. I was born in the USA. I taught my daughter and two daughters in law to knit. I started knitting 9 years ago. I've tried to crochet but haven't mastered it yet. It's on my bucket list. I taught myself to knit from a kit.


----------



## Rev-Linda

I am 64
I was born in MA. USA
I taught my daughter to knit and crochet
I was about 12 when I started knitting. I only knitted a square.
I could only cast on and do a knit stitch and a purl stitch.
I really started to knit when I was 21 and carrying my first child.
I crochet and knit.
My Mom taught me to do the squares and I woman that my husband worked with taught me to what the different stitches are.
I had played with a hook and yarn and I didn't know I knew how to do the different stitches. She taught me to read the crochet patterns and from there I was able to read the knit patterns


----------



## medusa

I look forward to reading your results!


1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? America
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I used to but not any more
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother


----------



## CCNana

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 67
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 14-15
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Nova Scotian grandmother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Ottie

Hi from Minneapolis MN
I am 50
I live in Minnesota
I have taught my 10 year old Son how to knit
I was 6 
My Aunt taught me how to knit
My Grandma taught me how to crochet
I was a very busy child when I was little but I would sit still for a long time when I had yarn to play with. I would create my own Barbie outfits.
I knit in the winter and crochet in summer. I have yarn with me always. 
I have even knitted in church ( not during the service but before , my son is an alter boy so we are at church early all of the time) 
I have kids at school who will ask me for yarn. I keep a scrap box so they can play with yarn anytime they want.
Knitting and crocheting is the best therapy in the world .


----------



## angel210

67 years young. Born in USA. Tried to teach my girls and grand daughters..
My grand mothers knitted and crocheted.


----------



## mac.worrall

1. I'm 71
2.born in Scotland
3. have one son who doesn't want to learn.I did help a Czech doctor [female] back in the 60s to adapt to English style knitting.
4.started knitting at 7 - in school-very badly
5.crochet as well
6.really learned to knit at age 8 thanks to my Auntie Laura.
My Nana taught me how to crochet at age 10 and I taught Auntie Laura when she was about my present age.


----------



## happyhens

age 66
born england
had boys so not interested
i was 5 when my aunt showed me how to knit 
yes i also crochet 
no i dont think its dying so many lovely wools now


----------



## sharo300

Hi I am 59 years young and
Was born in Canada
Taught my son and daughter to knit
I started to knit at age 6
Yes I do both but am better at knitting
My mom taught me to knit and I taught myself to crochet Mom thought crochting didnt look as nice as knitting.


----------



## Goldenmama

I am 57 years old, born in the US.
Have 3 kids. Only the first (a boy) showed an interest and did learn to knit.
Began knitting at 8 or 9. Self taught by a green paperback booklet purchased from a Grants Store.
I also crochet, but knitting is still my favorite.


----------



## siouxann

I don't think it is dying, it just isn't receiving enough publicity. Many people around here think it is something one shouldn't do in public. I have reached that wonderful age when I really don't care what other people think. 

1. 66
2. USA
3. Tried to but she wasn't interested. I was competing with Shaun Cassidy and MTV.
4. I was probably nine or ten
5. Yes, learned in school
6. An aunt and my mother


----------



## wjeanc

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried - one crochets a bit
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? me


----------



## wjeanc

siouxann said:


> I don't think it is dying, it just isn't receiving enough publicity. Many people around here think it is something one shouldn't do in public. I have reached that wonderful age when I really don't care what other people think.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

I have enjoyed reading your survey answers. What an interesting topic!

As I have read the posts, it reminded me of a couple of things. In my home economics class in 7th grade, we were required to learn to knit. We had to knit 20 st/20 row swatches with worsted weight yarn and size 4 straight needles, and attach these swatches to recipe cards along with the instructions on how we did it. Examples were stockinette stitch, garter stitch, ribbing, seed stitch, moss st, etc. As I already knew how, I helped others along. One of my classmates remembered me sitting with her at lunch time in the parking lot teaching her. I had no memory of it at all.

Also, just a week ago, I was talking to a young man, probably in his mid-20's, that had been required to learn to knit in his home ec class in Genesee, Pa. He said he enjoyed it then, and knit all the time, but hasn't done it in years. I told him he would be surprised how quickly it would come back. I hope he starts again.


----------



## sutclifd

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting? 4
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
6. Who taught you to knit? my grandmother

Interesting topic!


----------



## oopsfiled

. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes boy and girl, neither knits
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? kinda 
6. Who taught you to knit? A girl who came into our family when she was also 8


----------



## ginnysandel

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I am age 65 
2. Born & live in the USA
3. My daughter has occasionally expressed an interest in knitting but just can't find the time while my grandkids are still young & active in sports, etc.
4. I was in high school when I learned to knit - age 16
5. I do crochet as well as knit...used to crochet more than knit but that has reversed in the last few years.
6. My high school home economics teacher taught knitting


----------



## mystyblu

I started knitting in my 50's. Have 6 children and 18 grandchildren. They were all grown and gone by the time I started knitting but I did teach one daughter to crochet. I am 61 years of a age, born in USA. Have crocheted since in my 20's. I taught myself to knit.


----------



## Barbeevw

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried, but they went on to other things; then daughter #1 became an avid knitter after she turned 30.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 11. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, and usually have 1-2 projects of each going at any one time. Slows down in the summer when it is 80 degrees!
6. Who taught you to knit? Neither my mom nor either grandmothers knit, so I got a neighbor lady to teach me. Later, as an adult, I took lessons at local yarn shop.


----------



## Saluna

I'm 56 and I learned to knit when I was 14 from my next door neighbor when she taught her daughters to knit. I was born in the USA and taught myself to crochet in High school. I taught both of my daughters to knit and they are both still knitting. Since they are 18 and 21 years old I think that's proof knitting isn't dying. Especially since they have taught their friends how to knit. Several of Jennifers friends in college also knit.


----------



## Teriwm

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter is 12 and learning knitting from me and crochet from my best friend, I'm a leftie.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? A tiny bit
6. Who taught you to knit? My great aunt

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## morningdew

57years old from the UK started knitting at the age of 5 taught by my grandma have 2 sons one can knit but not interested the other did not want to learn cannot crochet but keep promising myself i will try learn


----------



## sutclifd

Hilary4 said:


> I'm 54
> New Zealand-born
> Taught daughter, son and husband, but none of them is much interested.
> Learnt at school at age 6 (and hated it), picked it up again about age 11, taught myself to read patterns.
> I am teaching myself to crochet - I'm pretty cack-handed in the execution but the result looks ok.


Cack-handed? New phrase for me. Translation, please?


----------



## grmpookie

I will be 71 this month, was taught by my mother's good friend when I was 16. I tried teaching my daughter and granddaughter but they are more interested in sports. I don't think knitting is dieing out because when you go to buy yarn the shelves are almost empty. I teach a knitting class and the class is increasing, some are experienced and som are beginners. Most of us crochet also.


----------



## RueClerk

Not a dying craft! The addition in the last thirty years of impressive new yarns alone is an indication of renewed interest.
Born in the US.
80 years old, did not teach sons to knit, would have had they asked. Taught a granddaughter to knit.
Started knitting at six, gave it up for a period of time, watched Elizabeth Zimmermann on PBS in the 70s. And, started again. Lack of choice of yarns, minimal choice of weight, colors, yarn content was an early frustration, but this has changed in the past 2/3 decades. 
I only crochet as a part of knitting projects, self taught.
My mother taught me right handed. I'm left handed and self taught myself to knit left handed. I was taught to throw the yarn. I taught myself to pick (continental)left handed by watching my Danish grandmother (right handed) knit.


----------



## jeanbess

AmyKnits said:


> I am 45 years old
> I was born and live in the US
> None of my children are interested in knitting
> I started knitting at age 43
> I can do basic crochet but 99% is knitting
> I taught myself to knit


Amy I can't believe you only started 2 yrs ago your work it so beautiful
I am 69
Born in Holland live in Canada
I was 6 learned in school 
Daughter is visual impaired so never really tried GD Tried but gave up
I just went back to knitting more since hubby had a stroke to keep me from going around the bend


----------



## wildwood42

70 years young
USA
Teaching daughter & granddaughter to knit & crochet
I have taught others to crochet.
I crochet and knit.
Learned to knit and crochet at 17, taught myself


----------



## Irene Kidney

I am 67 years old.
Knitted since I was 3-4 years
Crochet a bit
I tried to teach my daughter to knit but she is left handed and so my sister taught her.
I live in the UK. 
Knitting is coming back but did die out very badly. All these fancy wools have helped and no longer plain little matinee coats but mother's seem to prefer bright or dark colours for their children. There are some who still like the traditional though.


----------



## Shari884

66 years old
USA
Had boys
Age 59 when started
Yes I crochet, much prefer knitting
Self taught


----------



## domesticgod

1. 64
2. United States
3. N/A no kids
4. 12
5. Yes
6. Self-taught


----------



## Grandma Marylou

Hi! 
I just turned 68. Live in the US
I taught 3 of my 4 girls to do needle arts (including sewing), the 4th is not interested. I have also taught granddaughters sewing, knitting and/or crochet.
I learned to knit when I was in my early teens - to keep up with my younger sister who was already a whiz! 
I learned to crochet when I was 7 or 8 by my grandmother. My mom taught me how to knit, but a neighbor helped me with difficult patterns.
I have a daughter-in-law who has just learned to crochet.


----------



## Momdragon

1. How old are you? 
59

2. Which country were you born? 
USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
Tried, daughter wasn't Did start a knitting class while librarian
Oldest student 30, most were 4th grade. All decided it was to hard and boring . Guess I should have taught them crochet first)

4. At what age did you start knitting?
10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
Yes
6. Who taught you to knit?
Mom

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote] :-(


----------



## gclemens

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? USA: Oklahoma
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried but they were not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, started age 5, my aunts and mother taught me. I grew up poor in SE Oklahoma cotton thread was cheap and each aunt and my my had ONE crochet hook. They made works of art doilies, tablecloths, bed spread, table toppers. All the girls were expected to learn and help make these elegant decorative pieces.
6. Who taught you to knit? myself and a German friend while my husband was in the Army. I knit a combination continental style: knit through the back of the loop and purl through the front with thread/yarn in my left hand crochet style.

I am CERTAIN that neither crochet or knitting are going out of style or favor. Resources abound and there are more everyday. This is not a dying art but an evolving one as it has been for centuries.


----------



## jojoacker62

I am 72. Taught myself to knit and crochet when I was 30ish. Never had children. Did teach friend's daughter to knit. 

All of the old crafts go in and out of fashion. A few years ago the A.C. Moore hobby shop here in Philadelphia, PA, USA added another whole aisle of yarn... seems like college age girls had gotten into knitting. Now that trend seems to have passed, but I've noticed young women getting interested in home canning of fruit and jam making... takes me back to the late 1940s - early 1950s. I think it all just comes and goes.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother's best friend from the UK.


----------



## TONI268

55 years old
USA
No kiddies

My mom tried to teach my sister to crochet. She started her with the chain stitch and forgot about her. She made a 4 yard rope and gave up crocheting. I love knitting and crochet. I taught my boss (a man) years ago. He needed to lower his stress level. He knits in his office during lunch. 

I don't think knitting is a dying art. Go to the stores and you see crochet tops or knitted scarves.

Kids now a days just don't have patiences. That's all.
In Girl Scouts they are teaching the girls to crochet.

My mother taught me to knit and crochet.


----------



## Seoulborn

Ozzie Jane said:


> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?


1. I'm 46
2. I was born in Korea, but I'm American (white/korean mix)
3. I taught my daughter to crochet, but fiber wasn't her calling. 
4. My mom initially taught me the basics of knitting but I taught myself the finer points of both crafts through library books starting at around 9 years old.
5. Yes, I crochet but prefer knitting due to pain in the knuckles.
6. My mom taught me crochet basics, but I taught myself to knit using library books and my mom's chop sticks.


----------



## amortje

These questions should also be asked within a non-knitting population. We all, as knitters, have our own motivations. It would be interesting to find out what the average woman or man would answer to get a clear view.


----------



## MartieGirl

How old are you: 65
Which country were you born in: USA
Did you teach your kids to knit: No. They weren't interested
What age did you start knitting: 16
Do you crochet as well as knit: Yes
Who taught you to knit: My gym teacher

I stopped knitting for years then resumed with a vengence about 23 years ago. :-D


----------



## Arwin

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?~ just under 50 (but not for long!)
2. Which country were you born?~~Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?~~no
4. At what age did you start knitting?~~quite young, 10?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?~~sort of, not very well
6. Who taught you to knit?~~ my mother


----------



## kjohnston

I'm 69, born in USA
Learned to knit from my mom at about 18 or so. Crocheted since I was 8 also learned from my mom. Both my parents knitted and crocheted. My dad also tatted, but I paid someone to teach me after he was gone!
I have one son who wasn't interested in knitting, crocheting, needle work, but a friend taught both her sons to embroider.

I have taught my daughter-in-law to crochet but she already knew how to knit and I work with friends to untangle patterns or knitting errors.


Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## yarnawhile

1. How old are you? 64

2. Which country were you born? Germany, but of British parents and was taken home to England at 3mos of age.

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Both can knit and crochet and learned in their late 30's. One can never seem to finish a project, the other has focused on crochet. I have started my 8 yr old GD on crochet.

4. At what age did you start knitting? 21, then stopped and started while living in tropical climates and took it up again 8 years ago.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes

6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught from books at first, then knit with my mother when she lived with us. Still learning from books, KP, and videos.


----------



## Karzie

Hi! Interesting questions.

I'm 61, born in the USA. I taught my three daughters to knit and crochet, but so far none of them has stayed with it. I started knitting at about 10, crocheting at 7 or 8. I taught myself from booklets. Those "Learn to Knit," "Learn to Crochet" booklets that were available in the late '50s and early '60s.


----------



## lisasbear

Im 47
live in us
Mother taught me
Learned at 6-7 years old
Tried to teach daughter she can crochet but but not patient
Can do both


----------



## lisasbear

Im 47
live in us
Mother taught me
Learned at 6-7 years old
Tried to teach daughter she can crochet but but not patient
Can do both


----------



## gma11331

1. How old are you? 82
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? my DD yes; son, no
4. At what age did you start knitting? approx. 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother


----------



## SRCZ

1. How old are you? 64
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No had s boy
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6 or so
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? oh yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother


----------



## CarolandCarol

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No (boy)
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother


----------



## Tootsie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 74
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes and recently my grandson...at 8
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? first lessons at 6
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Aunt
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## laceyj1204

I don't think knitting is a dying art.

1. How old are you? 32
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My son is only 3 but if he wants to learn I'll teach him. I did teach my younger sister to knit though. (she's 12).
4. At what age did you start knitting? Started knitting in my late 20's (somewhere around 28 or 29 maybe).
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. (I also do all sorts of other crafts but since you didn't ask about those I'll refrain from listing them ;-) ).
6. Who taught you to knit? I am self taught in both knitting and crocheting. I bought one of the "Dummies" books that had the basics of both and took it from there.


----------



## mditter

Age 59. Started to knit 1 1/2 yrs. ago. I live in Spokane WA, USA. I do not have kids but have helped others learn to knit. Two of my neices who are in there early 30's taught themselves to knit and crochet. I go to the various owner owned yarn shops here and there is always younger women (20-30's) buying yarn, most are knitters. I go to farmer markets and there is always a crochet/knitting booth manned by a young person who has done the work. I also knit in AZ where we have a winter home and there are teenagers that come to my one knitting group. I would love to see more men knitters.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright

Hi - my mother taught me to knit when I was 8 - 60 years ago - neither of my daughters were interested inn the craft when they were girls and teens - now the oldest has taken up knitting - embroidery quilting - some sewing - so there is hope and I see a lot of younger women in the knit shops - one granddaughter bugs me to let her knit but her attention span is short and so is my patience K


----------



## pmarch

56
USA
Tried to teach daughter, not interested. So taught niece.
Started at age 10.
Taught by my mother.
I knit and crochet. And love it.


----------



## colleenmay

1. How old are you? I am 62
2. Which country were you born? USA, Minnesota
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Two boys, no interest, one girl, tried to teach her but she is left handed and just couldn't transfer the technique
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? oh yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my aunt, my mother never did any fiber arts


----------



## Sarla

I am 71 .
India.
Taught my daughter & daughter in law.
At age 9 knitted my. First jumper with a lace pattern for myself.
Both .
My mother.


----------



## tara181

1. How old are you? 53
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Sadly we have no children.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I do some crocheting
6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt


----------



## nancie-1

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, I have 2 sons, I think one might like to learn, so I'm planning to try to teach him. He is a student at UVM. I figure he could make scarfs and sell them for spending money at the college.
4. At what age did you start knitting? I guess I was about 6, I watched my neighbor knit. I knitted scarfs when small gave it up for a while. Now I've started again. I have made one sweater that turned out so far. I've been looking at the site and found a few I like so I'll start back up soon. Socks are something I want to accomplish!
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I crochet taught myself.
6. Who taught you to knit? My next door neighbor.


----------



## smokey2000

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 70 
born in USA
Taught daughter to knit and crochet
Started knitting at age 22
Yes I crochet- my grandmother taught me
I bought a learn-to-knit book at age 20 taught myself to knit


----------



## Evie RM

1. How old are you? - I am 70 years young.
2. Which country were you born? - USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? - Taught my daughter when she was six years old. She now knits scarves and looms hats for the homeless shelters. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? - 12 years old.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? - Yes.
6. Who taught you to knit? - My aunt Rose in Canada.


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 72 and was born in MA, USA. Taught several of my grandchildren how to knit but haven't seen any articles from them lately - maybe when they are older, huh. I started knitting in high school when my grandmother taught me to knit - my mom also knit as well - and I've been knitting ever since; can't tell you how many sweaters, hats, scarves and Christmas stockings I've made and given away over the years. Knitting is my 'love' but I'm also learning to crochet.


----------



## Linda M

1. How old are you? 
66 years young 

2. Which country were you born? 
USA 

3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
Daughter and a granddaughter

4. At what age did you start knitting?
21 years

5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
Some, but have not made a garment

6. Who taught you to knit? 
Self taught

I also spin and weave and I have done regular and crewel embroidery as well as counted cross stitch...and other crafts.


----------



## Jooles

I'm 34 have been knitting for a year my mum tried to teach me as a kid but I couldn't get the hang of it and decided to teach myself last year with help of youtube and books. I'm from UK and I am starting to teach myself to crochet I don't have kids yet but plan on teaching them and would love to teach my baby niece when she's old enough.


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy

1. 56
2. USA
3. Yes, my daughter and it started me knitting again!
4. Young, maybe 10. I didn't knit for very long because the yarn always made my hands perspire. Now that I've been through menopause that doesn't happen anymore! (score one for menopause)I showed my 17 year old daughter how to knit so she could make herself an infinity scarf. She picked up some old straight needles at Goodwill, made the scarf and I've been knitting ever since. 
5. not really
6. My mother, she said if I learn how to read a pattern I could knit anything. And I must also give credit to all you KPers I've grown leaps and bounds with your help and have learned so much! Thank you!


----------



## lsavitz

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 41 years old. I was born in the USA. I have one 4 year old son so I haven't taught him to knit and probably won't. He does show interest in ordering things to be made for him lol. I taught myself to knit when I was expecting my son so about 5 years ago now. My mom taught me to crochet when I was 8. I taught her to knit last year and she made several scarfs which turned out well, but then she gave it up because she said she couldn't handle the needles. I also loom knit a lot. I find it difficult to control the yarn tension and I cant hold the yarn in the right way. I pass it through the center of my left hand. I do it the same way for crochet. I have very poor fine motor control.


----------



## linkan

1. How old are you? *42*

2. Which country were you born? *USA*

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? *No, but taught several other people*

4. At what age did you start knitting? *39 or 40*

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? *Yes*

6. Who taught you to knit? *Don't laugh, I learned how to knit by watching videos on youtube.com*


----------



## Ruth2Knit

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 years old 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes -- self taught from booklet when I was 17
6. Who taught you to knit? God love Miss Tackett, my third grade school teacher...she taught any student who wanted to stay in during recess...boys and girls. I still have the Columbia Minerva magazine somewhere!

I knit/crocheted into my 20s until other interests predominated. Couple years ago, I thought about all the time I was wasting on my commute -- doing crossword puzzles and sudoku for 10 years! So now I love having something tangible that I create with my time on the bus. It's such a pleasure to say "I made this."


----------



## judywyzlic

I am 62 years old, born in the USA.
I started knitting in college- about age 20- taught by
a roommate( and more lately lots of self taught.)- knit for about 2 years, then put it aside until
about 10 years ago. Never taught my sons, but one nephew
wanted to try it- didn't catch on. 
I do not crochet- my dad tried to teach me, but I don't care for it.


----------



## MaryA

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 65
2. USA
3. I tried. Neither were interested. I taught my sisters-in-law and at least one girl in youth club at church.
4. 14
5. Yes
6. Caounsellor I'm my youth club at church


----------



## Gramma Glenna

How old am I? 69
Which country was I born in? Canada
What age did I start to knit? 21
Do I crochet as well as knit? yes and I quilt and do cross stitch
Who taught you to knit? my Grandmother and I would watch my
mother knit for 9 kids.
Did you teach your kids? Yes, I taught my daughter but she has lost 
interest, easier for Mum to do it. Also 
younger sister and sister-in-law.


----------



## sharon.quinn824

I am 59 years young, haha
Born in the USA
My daughter has no interest in learning, although she likes the handmade things I have made her children. Maybe one day my granddaughter will be interested.
I learned when I was 11 but really got into it when I had children.
I do crochet and made more crochet items in the past. I love both crafts.
My aunt taught me a little, and I have learned a little more on my own by trial and error. I also am learning a lot from KP. Thank you!


----------



## mathwizard

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


 My age is a secret but my three sons know I am 25 again. Let just put it another way I have knitting and crocheting for 50 years. My mother taught me to do both when I was 13 or 14. You can now take a guess at my age lol! I live in the USA where I was born and no my sons don't want to learn yet. I did get one to do some needlepoint when he was younger but not now.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marcoll

85 years old. Born in Ontario, Canada. Taught my daughter also a Brownie troop. Started at about age 5.yes, I crochet but don't like it much. My older sister taught me.


----------



## WelshWooly

1. How old are you? 63
2. Which country were you born? Wales, United Kingdom
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No children but I have taught several colleagues
4. At what age did you start knitting? Around 5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My maternal Grandmother


----------



## AdeleRM

[
It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 72
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter mentioned recently that she wants to take it up again. My two granddaughters as kids: one of them picked it up again a couple of years ago and is great at it; the other one has mentioned recently that she wants to re-learn. My 12- and 7-year-old great-granddaughters, bt it's too soon to tell if they'll do anything with it. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 22
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught my self both knitting and crochet from 'the little green book.' (Mother sewed, but knitting and crochet were too slow to suit her.)


----------



## Lndyf9

1. How old are you? 60

2. Which country were you born? England

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 
I tried to teach my daughter, but she wasn't interested, she says it's too slow and she hasn't got the patience. However I taught her crochet and she loves that, my daughter is 30

4. At what age did you start knitting? 8

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? 
I taught myself to crochet in my 20's 

6. Who taught you to knit?
I learnt the basics at school and my grandmother enhanced my knowledge.


----------



## baerski

1. How old are you? 63

2. Which country were you born? Germany

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, not yet. They have not interest

4. At what age did you start knitting? 20

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes

6. Who taught you to knit? My Mom


----------



## vonnie147

I am 62 .Live in Richfield ,Minn .I learn when I was 9 0r 10 Teacher taught me to knit even though my mom knew how but was so busy to teach us.My grand mom tried to teach me to crochet and learned little but didn't want to crochet at first so later on picked it up again when did hairpin lace aghan and when did broomstick afgan.I don't have any children but tried to help a day care child learn how when she had teacher trying to teach her but I think she gave up as it was fun fur scarf I think it was wrong yarn to teach child to learn on.


----------



## kimtheknitter

1. How old are you? 53
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Two adult dtrs - no real interest yet
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom and taught myself to crochet


----------



## Evie RM

Leisure Arts is trying to get people to pass on their craft. I got the following from [email protected] today:

Leisure Arts

Videos | Crochet | The Knook | Knitting | Quilting | Cross Stitch | Plastic Canvas | Blog | Free Pattern Friday


Did you know crafting is good for you?

We've all experienced the feeling of accomplishment that comes with finishing those special projects, but did you know that crafting can be good for you? 
 Reduced Blood Pressure
 Reduced Heart Rate
 A More Relaxed State of Mind

"When people Knit they sometimes go into a form of meditation and they focus all their attention on the task at hand..."

Now you have another excuse to get the next generation to take up needlecrafts: It's Healthy! Get the next generation off of their phones and give them the gift that will keep on giving for the rest of their lives. 

Engage your kids this summer. 
Share the gifts of arts and crafts with the next generation.


There was also a picture of three young women knitting, but it did not copy to my post.


----------



## MrsMurdog

52 years old
USA
my son is 26 (today!) and you can't teach him anything, he knows it all.
Started knitting about 10 years old, Barbie clothes.
Yes, I knit, crochet and sew
I learned from my mother.


----------



## nannysu

I am 54 yrs old.

I was born and live in England.

I have 2 sons and taught them to knit but they got bored and gave up. My eldest granddaughter is 6 yrs old and wants to learn but wants to be perfect straight away! We keep getting her wool and needles out and will keep trying. Tried to teach her mother but she couldn't be bothered..... 

I was 7 yrs old when I started knitting.

I could crochet when I was younger but can't now!! I would love to re-learn.

My Mum taught me to knit and so did our 1st year Junior School teacher who taught the whole class, boys as well, every Friday afternoon.


----------



## backafter20yrs

I'm 72, born in USA. I taught my daughter to knit when she was about 10; I learned when I was about 12. When she was 20-something she had switched to crochet, and I asked her to teach me. Her response was "Come on, Mother, you're an intelligent woman - read a book." So I did, and now I'm competent at both - though now that I am retired and can really concentrate, I'm tending toward improving my knitting and letting the crochet rest on the back burner.


----------



## DarFromRedondo

1 63
2 USA
3 no I just learned myself late in life
4 2 yrs ago
5 no
6 self taught with the help of New Stitch a Day, KP and YouTube


----------



## Kitty Rooney

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? Can't remember
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom


----------



## aljellie

I'm 71, born in US, 2 sons neither interested in learning, do not crochet, learned at 17 as college freshman by watching others.
Ellie


----------



## Avid Knitter

I believe more people are knitting and crocheting these days. It used to be connected to a craft by old ladies, but not anymore. As a matter of fact, boys and men have learned to knit and crochet!
I am self taught since I am approx. 14 yrs. old.
I had aunts that knitted, but they never taught me, however, I was inspired and watched them and went to knitting stores where I picked up a little here and there. Books were the main help and I learned much from them.
Knitting has been a main part of my life and it made many people happy to receive my lovely garments.
I was born in America, lived in Brooklyn where there were many knitting stores I frequented.


----------



## Avid Knitter

In addition to my comments, the crafts stores stocking yarn has made a huge impact to more people knitting and crocheting these days!


----------



## vonnie147

I wanted to add I belong to group of needle workers .They started about 25years ago they started with 10or 12.Now we are up to 32 to 35.We have lost some to cancer or heart disease but we keep adding more as they hear about are group and say I knitted years ago can I re learn to knit or crochet again so can finish projects I started years ago.We help them out.We get to be aloud group and group of laughter in fact people who are going by wanted know what group we are .


----------



## shoah

I'm 76, live in USA, was about 8 when a neighbor taught me to knit. I also crochet, embroider and tat. Tried to teach one of my grand daughters to knit, but no interest. When my kids were in school, I started an after school program and did teach kids to crochet. They made purses and we had a fashion show.


----------



## jatty

I am 60, and born in the USA.
I have tried to teach my daughter to knit and crochet, but she is not interested.
I knit and crochet.
My grandmother and mother taught me when I was a child, but I did not pick it up again until I was 54.
I re-learned through books, internet and KP, for which I am eternally grateful!


----------



## Marilyn40

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, taught daughter to crochet
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 yrs, taught by Great Uncle & My Mom
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, taught by my Nana & Mom
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom & Great uncle Irvin


----------



## spete73000

I am 70
USA
teaching my granddaughter, age 8
I started at 69
Just knit
A friend got me started, and I take classes


----------



## JLEIGH

I am 62.
Born is USA.
Tried to teach daughter; not interested. Granddaughter shows interest, but she's only 5. 
I was 20 when my Mother-in-law taught me to knit.
My grandmother taught me to crochet.


----------



## wyvon54

1. How old are you? I am 59
2. Which country were you born? The US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I have 2 boys, so no but I am teaching my Step Daughter (who is 25) to knit
4. At what age did you start knitting? I started knitting at 23 but crocheted at 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes 
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself but Mom taught me to crochet.


----------



## boncamp

1. How old are you? 82
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, 3 boys, but am beginning to teach ggd.
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 30
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no, only very simple sc
6. Who taught you to knit? self-taught by books


----------



## libra59_1

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 54
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Don't have any kids.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? Early 40's
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother's girlfriend taught me how to knit. My Aunt taught me how to crochet, which is my first love.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## shipley

I'm 49.
Born in the USA, to quote Bruce Springsteen.
Didn't get a chance to try with my daughter because of when I learned to knit, but have hopes for teaching the grands.
I started knitting at 48.
Can't crochet yet, but hope to learn!
Took lessons at my LYS, which is run by a friend of my mother.

It seems we're losing the craftiness our mothers and grandmothers had, but there's hope of keeping it and regaining it, too. With all the information on the 'Net, it's easier, if less personal, for interested people to learn. A co-worker's 9 year old is learning to knit. So maybe not actually dying, but certainly becoming more rare.... But also more visible with KIP days. Whenever I knit in public, some always asks what I'm making; is it hard to learn; etc. 

I'm even in the process of teaching my 60 year old SIL to knit!!


----------



## easyonly

I'm almost 67. Born and live in USA. Only l daughter and she is not into knit or crochet; neither is granddaughter.
I crocheted in my 30's and started knitting about 50. I taught myself both. I'm the only handycrafter in my family.


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 
> 1. How old are you? 74
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 22
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My husband was deployed to Dunoon, Scotland in the early 60s and I joined him there. My Scots neighbor across the street became a dear friend and she taught me to knit--I haven't stopped since!
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## susanrs1

64
Born in U.S.
No kids
18 when I learned to knit
Yes, I know how to crochet but I like knitting much better
My former mother-in-law taught me


----------



## RitaMc

[

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 69 years young
2. Which country were you born? United States
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have son
4. At what age did you start knitting? About 13-14
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Beginner
6. Who taught you to knit? My great aunt who would have been born in the late 1880's

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## prettyladyknits

1. I'm 73 years young
2. Born in USA
3. Yes, taught my girls
4. I was 7 or 8
5. Yes, I do both
6. My mother - she was great at it.


----------



## Janana

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 60
Born in USA
I tried to teach my two girls but neither wanted to learn. My 3 yr old granddaughter loves to try.
I started at about age 8
I crochet as well
Mother taught me.


----------



## dajo

Gotta have some type of hobby and satisfaction to self and to those who benefit from your work and contribution. 
Age: 72 yrs
Born: Midwest USA
My aunt taught me to knit, cook, sew, 7 yrs of age, and every summer for the next 7 yrs of my life when I would spend time with her, she would continue encouraging me. At a young age(5yrs) daughter was designing/sewing doll clothes, but learned to knit/crochet from others along the way. I do not crochet and have no desire to learn. My only justification for watching tv is that I have to be productive, so I knit!


----------



## Snoozann

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 
> 1. How old are you? 57
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 6
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but not well
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## indybrown

1. I am 43
2. Born in USA
3. Waiting for my girls to get a bit older, although they have expressed the interest.
4. I started at age 40
5. I crochet enough to be dangerous
6. My girlfriend gave me knitting lessons as a present for my 40th birthday. She took them with me and we meet monthly for dinner and knitting! Best present ever!


----------



## Lillibelle

52
USA
No, but I taught both of my sons to crochet, cook, clean, grocery shop, do laundry and basically take care of themselves and their homes. I am also teaching my gd how to crochet and tat, will teach her knitting when I pick up my knitting needles again.
6-8 
Yes, also embroider, tat, quilt, sew...
All were taught by my mom and/ or nana.
I can't wait to see the results


----------



## rjhandmade

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? my daughter has tried 2 different time, but has given up. She now says that when her son (6 mo) is a little older and she has time. Don't know it that will ever be. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 18
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, and that I learned at the age of 6. 
6. Who taught you to knit?
My supervisor at work, showed me a few times. Had me over to her house once. Then whenever I had questions it was books. At the time I didn't realize there were different techniques to knitting and she taught me continental, she was from Germany.


----------



## marystover

I am 65 learned to knit from my mom and cooperate extension lady. been knitting since I was 15. taught my 3 boys to knit and several friends. born in usa


----------



## marystover

I also crochet some but preferknitting.


----------



## jellis7897

I am 62 years young.
Born in the USA.
Still trying to teach my daughter who is 38.
I was about 14 when I learned to knit.
Yes, crochet and knit.
Grandmother taught me.


----------



## ontheriver

I am 71
Born USA
I had sons. Trying to teach a granddaughter have taught some friends
Only started at 63yrs 
Yes crocheted taught by my mom when I was young
LYS is where I learned to knit. Love it haven't looked back


----------



## Peggy Groves

59
USA 
Taught my 2 sons when they were about 8 or 10
Grandmother taught me when I was 12, to knit, crochet and embroidery
Took up knitting full time at age 52 
I don't think knitting is a dying craft.


----------



## lyd

I'm 55
Born in Cleveland, Ohio
Have one son, watched me knit but not interested in learning
Started knitting around 8 years old, but never really took to it until I was 20
I just learned to crochet-taught myself
Watched my mom knit, but really taught myself.


----------



## gina

Born in USA
Age: 18
Learned to knit: 6
Taught by: Several adults taught me different techniques

Have no kids, but taught a little neighbor girl to spool knit. Now she wants to try with needles.


----------



## DianaS

I am 62. I was born in Canada and now live in the U.S. My grandmother taught me how to knit as a child-probably 9 or so. I really didn't begin to knit until I was in my late 20s. M friend's mother owned a yarn shop and she was a big help when I got stuck. I knit off and on for 25-30 years, but have really become addicted to my craft since I retired two years ago. My only child, my son, age 22, knows how to make knit stitches and understands some knitting principals. It wouldn't surprise me if his interests is renewed eventually. My niece, age 27, knows how to knit, but prefers to crochet. I have also taught several other young people to knit. I know basics of crocheting and have made a hat and edged some of my knitting, but have never tried to follow a pattern.


----------



## AnDee

Let's see:
I am 53; born in USA, Pennsylvania to be specific. I have one daughter and she knits but she went to the LYS with a group of her friends (she also crochets, I taught her). I started learning in my teens but "officially" learned 10 yrs ago by taking at class at LYS. I learned to crochet from an aunt and friend's mother when I was 8 or 9. I also xstitch, needlepoint, embroider, quilt and sew. If it has string or fabric, I play with it.


----------



## Racineknitter

1. How old are you? 58

2. Which country were you born? USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes - my daughter really took off with it

4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes

6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother taught me to knit on a boring rainy day. I taught myself to crochet after she passed away.


----------



## farmknitter

Let me see if I can answer all of your questions.
I am a little over 65. I began knitting at the age of 8. I was born in the USA. My neighbors from Holland taught both my sister and I how to knit. My daughter does not knit but my 7 year old granddaughter loves to knit. I can crochet as well as knit. My grandmother taught me how to crochet. I don't think knitting is dying. I teach a free knitting class at our local library on Monday morning and Monday evening. The class is getting so large that we will have to offer another one on Thursday evening this fall as well. I have students from 8 to my age. The teenagers love it because they can make unique items. The little ones started with finger knitting and moved into wash cloths and face cloths. This fall we will knit a scarf. They are really excited. So I really do not think knitting is a dying craft. I think it is beginning a resurgence.


----------



## FiberQueen

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 61
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no, but other women
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 40
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? myself
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ozzie Jane said:


> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 67, tomorrow
> 2. Which country were you born?Scotland
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes, and several classes of children at school, in New Zealand
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?6
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my Mum.


----------



## mzmom1

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? Alabama USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no, boys-not interested, like for me to knit for them! I do teach classes at the library. Several young ladies have come to classes.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20, in college
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, learned from my grandmother
6. Who taught you to knit? Learned from books back then; lately, online


----------



## PatriciaDF

I'm 78
Born in USA
one daughter crochets - neither one interested in knitting, but I have a grandaughter who knits.
About 8, but left for awhile and picked up again when I was in my 30's
yes, both - but prefer knitting
a neighbor when younger and then a class at local community college and lots of books


----------



## gina

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


Ozzie, please put your answers in this post too. You can edit it to include them. Thanks


----------



## Laryan

56 years on the planet
Born in USA, lived most of my adult life in Canada - Ontario, Quebec and Alberta
Taught my daughter to crochet in her early 20s. I don't think it stuck, though. 
I'm a self-taught crocheter - late teens, early 20s. Also was a quilter (wanna-be?) for many years. 
My big sister Sue-Sue taught me to knit when I was about 5. She was taught by our grandmother. Our mum did needlepoint.


----------



## JohanneMila

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried
4. At what age did you start knitting? 22
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? By myself


----------



## momskii

Goldenmama said:


> I am 57 years old, born in the US.
> Have 3 kids. Only the first (a boy) showed an interest and did learn to knit.
> Began knitting at 8 or 9. Self taught by a green paperback booklet purchased from a Grants Store.
> I also crochet, but knitting is still my favorite.


I am 67 and still have that green book purchased at Grants in Ct


----------



## MsPolly

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 64 and was born in the USA. I did try to teach my daughter but she hasn't settled down enough to be able to be still and knit. She is 43. Lol I assume when she settles down that she will give it a try again. I do crochet as well but much prefer knitting. I have knitted on and off since I was 13 and was taught by a boyfriends mother. I took up knitting again last year and haven't put it down since. I love to knit! =D


----------



## munseur

I am 73. Born in the USA. My aunt taught me to knit at age 17. The very first thing I knitted was a cardigan. She crocheted down the front for me. I learned to crochet when I was 32 and took lessons at a local school. Only one of five daughters is interested in a little bit of crocheting.


----------



## MarshaInSC

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Not yet
4. At what age did you start knitting? 55
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no, but I plan to learn
6. Who taught you to knit? The local library knit group, with help from the internet


----------



## rosiebear

I'm 86, my daughter 64, just got back after quite a few years of not knitting.
Born in the USA.
Yes, taught my daughter at 16.
I started knitting around 14.
I don't crochet.
Self taught.


----------



## pashunknit

I'm a young 73 yrs, taught by my mom when I was about 6 or 7. Crochet a bit, knit a whole bunch! This past winter I taught my 28-year old granddaughter to knit. She went back to Florida where she lives, tho, and hasn't had much time to pursue i. Oh, and born in the USA. By the increasing number of local yarn shops, I ton't think we can say in our area at least (Detroit suburbs) that it's a dying art!


----------



## LAURA C

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


64
Italy
Tried to teach my daughters, no interest
6
yes
my grandmother


----------



## crazyquiltmom

1. How old are you? 60 years young
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes - two daughters, ages 26 & almost 15
4. At what age did you start knitting? 15 years
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Not really. I know how to chain.
6. Who taught you to knit? books & best friend when I got stuck


----------



## busheytree

I am 64 yrs old
I am born and raised in the Pacific Northwest (and a proud American)
I've tried to teach my kids, but they just don't (or won't) get it.
I started knitting at 8 yrs
I do crochet (self taught) but I prefer knitting
I was taught by my dad


----------



## nissa

1. How old are you? 27
2. Which country were you born? UK. 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My children are young but showing interest so am hoping to be able to.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 26
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes 
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself to knit a year ago. Though my mother knew how to knit and crochet, she was unable to teach any of us because she gave much of her time raising five of us, and raising the business with my father. She was taught when she was young by her own mother.


----------



## Lannie

1. 57
2. USA
Kids had no interest but did teach my daughter loom knitting
Mom taught me crochet as a child but had no interest until I broke my ankle in my mid-40's. got tired of crocheting and picked up knitting needles and haven't put them down since


----------



## cathyknits

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no kids but my best friend's girls both crochet
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 5 - no interest, in 7th grade - again, no interest, and finally, picked it up about 5 years ago.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? just starting to teach myself
6. Who taught you to knit? mother, teacher, then myself


----------



## knitstix

I'm 70 years old. Born in the U.S. Taught my daughter how to knit. My Mom taught me to crochet...I taught myself how to knit when I was in my 30's.


----------



## BunnyZ

67 years old
born in Washington state USA. 
Taught both son and daughter to knit and crochet. First things they did were blankets and collars for stuffed animals. Daughter still knits.
Learned at age 6-7 to knit by watching my Mom. Learned to crochet about the same age from Grandma. Bought my first knit/crochet book when I was about 12. I still refer to it and use stitches in it. It's my old friend.
I think there is a renewed respect for hand work of all types. Most hand work changed and evolved from a necessity to an art. I find lots of intrest in hand work and have taught knitting stitches and finishing as recently as three days ago.


----------



## Jomoma83

Born in New York, USA, learned to knit by my mother at age eight. My grandmother was an excellent knitter, crocheter and seamstress. Taught my daughter to knit but she doesn't now because of no patience. Can only crochet a finishing edge on my knitting but did once make a granny square blanket. I think knitting is popular since there are classes at my knitting store and also michael's to teach knitting. Just wish the yarn store fine yarn wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Ginialea

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? New Mexico, USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Boys!!
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was in college ~ 20; and then quit while I was working. Started again about a year ago.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Every knitter I ever met.

My mother was raised by her father after her mother's death when my mom was about five. She learned to sew, quilt, and embroider but she never knitted or crocheted.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 53.
I was born in USA.


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Oops. Didn't finish your questions.
I taught one of my daughters to knit.
I learned to knit at age 10.


----------



## naztuna

Hello,

Here is mine. 

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? (43)
2. Which country were you born? (USA)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? (I tried, no success)
4. At what age did you start knitting? (In my 30's)
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? (No)
6. Who taught you to knit? (Our Sunday school teacher at church and knitting class)

Good survey


----------



## SinandSape

I was 12 when I learned to knit on doctor's orders. He felt this was more useful than doing hand exercises (and could see the results of what I was doing.) I learned from a family friend who was born in Russia. I was born in Illinois, USA. I have no children but have taught many to knit--adults too. (I 've had about ten who could not learn--they would not count, see their mistakes or pay attention to details). I usually knit every day. My knitting goes with me. I can crochet but don't care to.


----------



## SIPSIS

1)I am 65

2) Born & reared in United States

3) Tried, but kids weren't interested (Not "cool" enuff!) LOL

4) I started knitting when I was 7...only kid in the neighborhood knitting clothes for her dolls... 

5) Yes I crochet, but not as much as knit...Prefer knitting over crocheting, but if a crochet pattern 'strikes' me, I will do it...Really like Hairpin Lace, tho!

6) My neighbor taught me to knit to keep me out of her Batchelor Buttons, Sweetpeas, & Gladiolas!! Got bribed with bouquets upon completion of lil projects...sure beat getting into trouble!! Learned quickly so I could earn as many flowers as possible before Summer's end!!


----------



## 15540

knitwit549 said:


> I'm 64 yrs young
> Born in USA
> Taught both sons & daughter to knit & crochet
> Started knitting at age 6
> Also crochet
> Mother taught me knitting and only basics of crochet (she disliked it)


I'm 66
Learned to knit around 6 or 7
I taught both my daughters to knit when they were about 8. My husband learned to knit in school in grade 5.
My mom taught me.
Live in New York

By the way, I don't think knitting is a dying art unless you are coloring yarn. In my area there are groups of kids who meet to knit as part of an enrichment program. Students in nearby colleges knit during class.


----------



## Florida Gal

1. How old are you? 63
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids but did teach a great niece to knit. She has now learned to crochet from a friend. She is 14
4. At what age did you start knitting? Started crocheting age 9. Learned from my aunt.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? took a class many years ago and did not like it. Started back knitting a couple of years ago and love it.


----------



## angelam

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 2 daughters not interested. Tried to teach 3 grand daughters. 2 not interested. The oldest now 18 is a knitting fanatic! 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10 or 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No can't crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother.


----------



## BarbaraAW

. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born?UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 4/5 years old....very young I know!
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother on my Mum's side who lived across the road from us and looked after me from school every day as parents had a business. Then when I got older and wanted to do more complex things...my Auntie on Mum's side again. She lived about 2 mins away.
We were and still are a close knit family...ha, ha, ha.


----------



## 123wendy

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 2 out of 4
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5 0r 6
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother


----------



## angelam

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 2 daughters not interested. Tried to teach 3 grand daughters. 2 not interested. The oldest now 18 is a knitting fanatic! 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10 or 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No can't crochet
6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmother.

Oops! sorry hit the button twice!


----------



## NJKNITTER

From the USA and learned at about 14 from my Mom. Then stopped for what reason I don't know. Later started again when I was in my 20's.Now in my 30's I still knit. I found my Moms yarn form when she worked for a yarn company. I still have a lot of it and plan to make things with it. I still knit now and some of my student who I teach love my ruffle scarfs. I have some students who do knit and crochet and they are about 10 years old. It is not a dying hobby.


----------



## Carley1

I'm 73 
born in the USA 
started knitting at around 7
taught one daughter to knit (the other one wasn't interested but is very much interested in having things knitted for her!)
Mainly knit, can crochet enough to do borders & edgings


----------



## PleasantDreams

Age 65
U.S.A.


----------



## BarbaraAW

I was a college lecturer and as part of our job each staff member had to offer 1 enrichment programme and so I did knitting. It was so popular that I had to enlist the help of a crafter from our local area who helped me run the 1 hour class. We must have taught 30/40 students per year and 1 actually made herself a baby blanket for the baby she had about 3 weeks after completing her course and her husband was delighted!


----------



## PleasantDreams

Age 65
U.S.A.
Daughters not interested, tried to each my leftie, but I was a rightie, couldn't get it together.
Taught my niece to knit.
I chrochet and knit
My mother taught me.


----------



## Carley1

73 years old
USA
Taught one daughter to knit. The other one wasn't interested (but is very much interested in having things knitted for her!)
Started at around 7
Mainly knit, can crochet enough to make borders & edgings
Taught by my Mom


----------



## Cynthia Turner

53
US
Yes, knitting, crocheting, and sewing
7 or 8, but back then, I preferred crochet for speed
Yes both, but knitting is my passion at the moment...
My mother


----------



## Cynthia Turner

53
US
Yes, knitting, crocheting, and sewing
7 or 8, but back then, I preferred crochet for speed
Yes both, but knitting is my passion at the moment...
My mother
It will never be a dying craft.


----------



## mernie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


Here are my answers:,
1. How old are you? 80
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, all 3 boys
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother and Elizabeth Zimmerman

And, no, I think a lot of people are knitting.


----------



## kandee

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I'm 55
2. USA
3. I tried to teach my daughter, but that didn't go so well. Later she taught herself to crochet and has taught classes.
4. I started at age 11 in school, but didn't really knit until I was expecting my first child at 19.
5. No, I can chain and do a couple of stitches, but do not read directions.
6. I am self-taught, after the basic intro in 6th grade.


----------



## myroxi

1. How old are you? i am 58
2. Which country were you born? Born in Sydney, Australia. 
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I had 2 boys..they were not interested. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? I began knitting from a very young age..3 or 4. By the time I started school, I could follow a basic pattern and finish the project without too much help. I loved to knit even from such a young age. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I am a natural left hander, but because I was taught from such a young age, I knit as a right hander. I was not interested in learning crochet when I was young and as my mum was right handed, she could not teach me the left handed way when I was older. I have been trying to teach myself using video tutorials now, and am making progress but much prefer to knit. I do wish I had persevered when I was a youngster, though!
6. Who taught you to knit? My mum


----------



## jwanne

I'm glad you asked!
1. How old are you? I'm 74 yrs old.
2. Which country were you born? born in the USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? taught 1 daughter
4. At what age did you start knitting? learned at 27 in Scotland
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
6. Who taught you to knit? Another wife in a bed & breakfast taught me to knit.


----------



## suzhuz

Can't wait to see what you find! I started knitting when I was 16. My mother taught me. Left it for many years and then started again when I had children in my 20's . I'm now 66, and have been knitting and crocheting off and on for decades. I have become more dedicated since retiring two years ago, and now have a granddaughter to knit for. My daughter is not interested at the moment, but I haven't given up on her yet.
Thanks for gathering the information.
Suzanne


----------



## Easter Bunni

75 yrs young; born MA; 5 boys, 2 girls;19 grandkids; no one knits but girls are extremely gifted seamstresses...made their own and other family's wedding dresses. boys all artistic -- painting, graphics, etc. as are several of the grandkids. 

I think I learned in adolescence; followed mom to LYS and know she was an accomplished knitter; pics of me in coats, etc. she made for me. Don't actually remember her sitting me down w/needles. Started knitting more when expecting first child; still have that blanket. and knitted some for them growing up.

Do not crochet..can single, double, etc. and simple edgings, but have trouble following, understanding directions. Going to learn tho' cuz my church group is making girl's hats to benefit Alex's Lemonade...cute little brimmed hats. And I've been assured it's an easy pattern and I'll be able to do it. Can you really teach old Bunnies new tricks??

This is a great thread and can't believe how many pages!! 

Another great question could be 'are you male or female'. Hmmm???!! I'm a female.


----------



## Cassienne

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? New Zealand
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, both my daughters knit and one crochets. Didn't teach my son.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20 for serious knitting. Attempted at 8 but didn't enjoy it
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. Started crocheting when I was 14.
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother.

I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.[/quote]


----------



## deshka

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. Almost 73. 2. USA. 3. Yes, all 5 of my kids, both boys and girls, plus some of my grand kids, plus a ton of friends, their kids and those kids friends. 4. crochet at age 5 and knit about 6 or 7. 5. yes. 6. I watched my mom for a very long time and finally talked her into letting me try it. I never stopped after she handed me the needles, and I bugged her so often to put stitches on my needles and to count my rows. I wonder why it was so important how many rows I had knit? PS. My sil had a fit when I taught my youngest grandson to knit. haha, too late.


----------



## stitch1

1. age 68 2. New Zealand. 3 Taught my daughters at the age of 5 and grandaughters at age 4. 4. I was 4 when I started and did my first cardigan at age 5. 5. Don;t do crotchet, but can do simple edgings. 6. My paternal grandmother.


----------



## lilydragon

I am 29 soon to be 30, born in the USA
I will teach my daughter when she's a little older
I learned when I was 28 
I can crochet as well as knit, started crochet when I was 12
I taught myself with one of those teach yourself to knit kits.


----------



## Barbara28

1. How old are you? 58
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mom

I taught myself to crochet out of a Learn How to Crochet book.


----------



## fdie1973

1. How old are you? I am 42
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My 6 year old daughter is learning now
4. At what age did you start knitting? 36
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I learned when I was 6
6. Who taught you to knit? Taught myself from a book will on bed rest during my pregnancy with my daughter.


----------



## KBEDRN

Hi 
I am 78yrs old.
I have been knitting since I was about 8 yrs od. I actually learned in Girl Scouts. I got away from it for awhile doing other crafts and raising 3 sons. I find socks so much fun with all the wonderful yarns now.
The boys were never interested in learning, but my granddaughter did learn but never stayed with it.

I do crochet. It goes much faster than knitting I find.
Oh, I was born in the USA


----------



## Jackabug

63. USA. Was taught to knit as a child. I stopped at about age 10.
Last year I suffered nerve damage to right arm and taught myself to knit and crochet as therapy.


----------



## sseidel

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Not my children because I have boys, I would/will if they want to learn. However, I taught my nieces and a group of middle school girls how to knit.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 46
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself to knit with the help of Teach Yourself Knitting books, a friend, and frequent trips to my LYS.

I do not think that knitting is a dying art, there is so much on the internet, craft stores have expanded their yarn sections in my area, more LYS are opening, and many "younger" people are expressing an interest. I just wish I had taken an interest sooner. I grew up surrounded by knitters, I guess I was just too busy to take the time to sit down and learn regretfully now as I would of had some of the best teachers in the world.


----------



## Alta Grama

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, my only daughter was not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 21
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Myself

I agree that in a lot of circles there is not a lot of interest in knitting or any other needlecrafts. Among my circle of friends I only know one other who regularly practices knitting/crochet & sewing. I have to visit our weekly farmers' market to find any other participants.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. How old are you? 55

2. Which country were you born? USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No. I have boys and I just learned to knit a year ago. However, I have taught crochet at my local Michael's store. My DIL wants me to teach her to crochet.

4. At what age did you start knitting? 54

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. I've crocheted since I was about 10 years old. Taught by a teacher.

6. Who taught you to knit? Ronda, owner of The Shabby Sheep, my LYS, in Dallas, Texas.

I don't think it is a dying art at all. I think many more young women are picking up needles and hooks than when I was younger. Knitting and crocheting are actually becoming fashionable. Also, trends in clothing are leaning more towards sweaters, cowls and scarfs with a handmade look and these items have become high-end.


----------



## Carol77584

1. How old are you? Almost 72
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried, but daughter really was not interested.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Learned the basics at 12, then just a little here and there through the years. It wasn't until I had retired that I got into it and can't put my needles down. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Just a very little. 
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 79 years young. I was born in the US.
I taught my daughter and one son to knit.
I began knitting at the age of 4.
I can crochet an edging around a neckline, lower edge of garment and sleeves but that's about it.
My grandmother taught me to knit. It was, and still is, the best gift I have ever received.

When I was at Barnes & Noble last week I was pleased to see that there were many more knitting magazines than there were just a few years ago. Despite 
the fact that that online magazines are replacing the hard copy magazines I'd say that knitting is experiencing a resurgence.


----------



## PugMom

I am 66yrs old and was born in Canada,I taught my daughter and 3 grandchildren.I started around age 8 and was taught by my Mother who at 97 still knits. I can crochet but really prefer the art of knitting.


----------



## dad's funnyface

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter wanted no part
of any kind of needlework. But my granddaughter-in-law loves to crochet. She knew how to ch and sc. I taught her dc and she ran with it. She used youtube to make some wonderful hats.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 or 9?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes. I taught myself and I prefer crocheting but in the last few years I've dabbled in knitting after not doing it for many years.


----------



## grammacat

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 1 DD and 1 GD
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7 or 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mom


----------



## dora mac

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 68
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no-not interested
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 17
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? self
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## allison80

1.) 32.
2.) Born in USA
3.) No kids. I did teach my cousin to knit a few years ago.
4.) Learned to knit at about age 6. Was a sporadic knitter till I was an adult.
5.) I don't crochet. Maybe one of these days I'll get my friend who knows how to show me.
6.) My Grandmother.


----------



## Briegeen

1. 73
2. Ireland
3. Tried to teach my daughter but not really interested, she is now 34 years old. My grand-daughter may do better.
4. I learned when I was close to 6.
5. I taught myself crochet when I was 31 but I much prefer knitting.
6. Taught by my Dad [RIP] while my mum was in hospital having surgery on her mastoid !!!


----------



## Grandma val

I am 72 
Born in England
No my children dont knit
I started knitting aged 10
I cant crochet but wish I could
My Grandma taught me to knit.


----------



## jheiens

You've got to be kidding, right? Do you have any idea of the numbers of posters on this site alone? Then if you add in all the knitter/crafters who haven't found us yet and those who don't think they are computer literate enough to even search the Internet for anything like this and other groups--the figure must be unbelievable.

The men and women who are taking up this and other hand-crafts is burgeoning all over the world.


----------



## bettyirene

"Just a joke"...I think knitting is a dying art - that is ALL of us on this site are "dying TO knit" - meaning they can't wait each day for when they are able to pick up their needles - or at least that is how I am...


----------



## Bales

67,England,tried to when they were boy scouts (no interest) knitted at age 20 then nothing till 55,yes taught myself from a book as left handed. Mum taught me to knit basic, learnt rest from Spinning club friends.


----------



## VCenter

Currently 48.
Born: Cincinnati, OH US
Children: Two boys, not interest yet. (Still hoping)
Started crocheting: Age 15 (Did one afghan and didn't do it again until I wanted different edging on my knit things.)
Started knitting: Age 29
Yes I crochet too.
The ladies I worked with taught me how to knit. My mother taught me to crochet.

I'll have fun watching this post. Thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## Bunyip

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 22
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes Very Basically
6. Who taught you to knit? Myself


----------



## monkeypants4926

1. How old are you? 37
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I am currently teaching my 7 yr old daughter 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 35 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I taught myself to crochet about 10 years ago. Since learning how to knit, I have had no desire to crochet.
6. Who taught you to knit? My babysitter tried to teach me at age 8. I'm left handed and it was a glorious disaster, I abandoned all hope. At 35 yrs of age, after my sister learned how to knit (she's left handed, too) I taught myself with books, youtube videos and gauge swatches...no more glorious disaster, I'm pretty fearless knitter now!


----------



## Byrdgal

Hi there!
I am 82 years young!
Born in the USA
Wanted to teach my four daughters to knit but they tried and only two learned to knit---only one really made anything and that was at age 55 or so!!!!! They all crochet.
I learned to knit in Girl Scouts and also taught by an aunt and a neighbor. Had a GREAT desire to learn!!
I learned to crochet from my mother and a learn-how book.


----------



## Bee Bee

Age: 67
Born: US
No kids to teach
Started knitting at age 55
I crochet and knit (taught self at age 15 to crochet)
I taught myself to knit, even though my mother could knit.


----------



## domsmum

58 years old
Great Britain
daughter does other crafts
learned as a child. started again about 54
can't crochet yet but am trying to teach myself
mum taught as a child, now learning from internet


----------



## Edith M

1. 83 years old
2.Born in Brooklyn, NY, USA
3. Taught both daughters to knit and crochet but neither one is as addicted as their mother. My son taught himself to crochet.
4. I began knitting at the age of 8.
5. I knit,crochet,embroider and do plastic canvas.
6. I was taught by my mother to keep me busy while she took care of my baby sister who was sick with Scarlet Fever.

I doubt it is a dying art since a number of my friends at church knit and from what I see here on the forum it is not in much danger of fading into the ether any time soon.


----------



## paulita52

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I started knitting at about age 9. 
Born in USA
I taught one child out of 3 girls to knit.
I am 60.
I do not crochet.
My neighbor taught me to knit. She was left handed, so that is how I knit, although I am right handed for everything else!


----------



## ditto

1) 40
2) Canada
3) Don't have kids of my own but tried to teach niece and nephew...without a whole lotta luck.
4) I started knitting when I was 4 or 5
5) I crochet too but not as well.
6) Mom taught me basics Dad's girlfriend worked a little with me and if I need help now I turn to internet!


----------



## GrandmaJudy

I'm almost 67 years old, born and have always lived in USA. I taught myself to knit in my 20's and took it up again in my early 60's. I wasn't knitting when my kids were small and have helped my daughter and granddaughter try to knit. Neither one are wildly successful but are not at a point in their lives where they have the time to devote in learning how to knit. I crochet enough to use it as an aid in knitting. I think there will always be interest in the so- called domestic arts because of the much needed calm and serenity and sense of accomplishment they bring to us.


----------



## Gwenny 31

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught some children when I was working as a teacher
4. At what age did you start knitting? Pre-school. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Nope
6. Who taught you to knit?
My mother. I picked it up from watching her. Knitted my Grandfather a scarf out of scraps. When he died it was till in his cupboard. I hand knitted my first cardigan for myself preschool age with assistance on increasing and decreasing from my Mother.
In those days (early 50's) there wasn't much to do like today, there are so many wonderful things to occupy a child's mind. I think it would be very rare to find a young child wanting to knit today.
Having said that I still love knitting both by hand and machine.


----------



## Barb62

How old are you? 64
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Am teaching 10 year old Grandchild
4. At what age did you start knitting? 52
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? knitting Classes at local shop

Don't think it's a dying art at all.


----------



## Elveta

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 78. Live in Oklahoma USA.
Crochet at age 9, Didn't learn to knit until 26. Couldn't find anyone to teach me. Knew several people who knit but had no interest in teaching anyone else. I knitted and sold to many stores locally and to ski resorts. I quit after my son died in1995 for several years. Started back in 2000. Have been teaching my great grandchildren as well as other children each summer, both boys and girls to give them something to do.


----------



## eeyori1955

I have been contemplating this survey all day. On breaks I have been catching up on posts. I do alot of knitting and crocheting here at work on my breaks, the almost everyone of my employees thinks that yarn works are for old ladies, but I remind them as they stand before me that almost every single person, especially the younger ones has a yarn product on everyday. The embellishments on standard t-shirts these last couple of years have yarn work on them. They all where the draped vests, shrugs, sweaters, hats, leg warmers. I guess they just never realized that all those could and used to be all made by hand. When they get these things pointed out to them they are so much more excited to learn to do their own, or take the easy way out and have me do it for them. Thought you might appreciate the daily goings on here at work.


----------



## vchase

I am 81 years young, and was born in Indiana in the USA. I taught one son who was fascinated with the process, also my Father when he was in his 80 wanted to learn. Guess they both watched me so much they wanted to learn how to do it!

I started when I was 8 or 9, during WW II I was making a scarf for the soldiers, don't remembr finishing it.... Yes I do Crochet as well, but much prefer knitting!

A neighbor lady was the one who taught me. It has been a wonderful hobby and am so grateful to her for her nelp!


----------



## Vole61

I was born in the Uk and have lived here all my 62years
My daughters and granddaughters have attempted to learn but lack patience and gave up.
I was first taught at 6 by my headmistress, I taught myself to read patterns, my mum solved any problems and an aunt taught me to always correct mistakes as she said 'you will never be happy with it if you don't. She was a lovely woman mum to 12 yet still knitted.
I can do basic crochet and I am self taught.
I think the price of wool stopped people knitting, and the closure of wool shops. Hopefully it will now come back.
I am the Leader in Guilding and do many other crafts used in this


----------



## Reyna

I am 67, born in Johannesburg, South Africa. Learned to knit at age 8 at school, and helped by my mother, who also taught me to crochet granny squares when I was 18. It was only when I wanted to learn to do more intricate crochet patterns and bought a self-help book that I realised that I could, in fact, crochet. I have 2 daughters, and although they can both do basic knitting and crochet, for the life of me I can't remember if I taught them. I have tried to teach my GD, but I only see her for a couple of hours once a month, so it is difficult.


----------



## Messy Grandma

I am 67. My Mom paid for knitting lessons for me when I was 8 years old. That was a good foundation. I made a couple of small blankets and a scarf. Then when I married, I wanted my husband and I to have matching sweaters, so I began knitting and found that I knew what to do and loved knitting!!
I taught myself to crochet and also taught beginning knitting to my 3 daughters. One now knits and one crochets.


----------



## Messy Grandma

I forgot to mention that I live in America, in Washington State, part of the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## GermaineL

1. I'm 75
2. Taught 2 daughters to knit and crochet
3. Learned at age 7, really started at age 47
4. I also crochet once in awhile
5. My mother taught me to knit and crochet

What a huge response to this subject


----------



## penneymay

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> Hello, my name is Penneymay
> 1. How old are you? ~64~
> 2. Which country were you born? ~USA~
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? ~i had 2 sons no, they do not know how to knit, but i have 2 granddaughters and 1 nephew, who were interested in learning to knit~
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? ~16~
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? ~yes~
> 6. Who taught you to knit? ~my mother taught me both knit and crochet~
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## sba-iowa

I'm 66, always have lived in the north/central USA, Iowa.
My son would rather farm than knit; but tried once when he was young.
I learned around age7-8. My mom and grandma were my teachers. Tried to teach myself to crochet - had the dumbest
teacher - didn't learn.


----------



## spinningwool

No I don't think knitting is a dying craft, in fact I have seen a real surge in local knitters. 
I was taught by my mom as a young girl probably 8, or 9, of course I didn't knit much for years. But now I am a regular knitting wana be gramma. Quite enjoying EZ BSJ's of all different sizes. The next project will be an adult surprise jacket for my daughter who can knit just about anything. I also have the bee keepers quilt on the back burner.


----------



## GermaineL

Forgot to say I was born in Delavan, Wis.


----------



## judib630

Age: 75
Born in the USA
Taught my Daughter to Knit and Crochet, she, at age 54, continues to Knit. And taught my Granddaughter to Knit.
Began Knitting at age 20 =/-, Crochet at age 20
Yes, I Knit and Crochet
Mother taught me to Crochet but she did not like Knitting, so I taught myself with book and photos, prior to YouTube days.


----------



## knitter2

Age 64. Live USA. Tried to teach my daughter and will keep trying.I was about 10 or 11 when my cousin taught me. No I don't crochet but want to learn. Didn't really start until about 8 years ago when I joined a Prayer Shawl Ministry at our church. Now I love to knit.


----------



## Scotty8

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Don't have any
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Know how but don't much anymore because my left hand doesn't like to
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom


----------



## Florida Gal

Wow, your dog on your avitar looks exactly like a dog I used to have. She was the best dog ever.


----------



## MidMdRoots

Ozzie Jane said:


> In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?


I'm 66, b/ USA, daughter not interested (or patient enough) in knitting; I was taught to crochet at age 8 by my aunt; at age 10 was only able to learn the basic knit stitch from my mother, but got a book at age 20 and self-taught myself to knit because there wasn't anyone to teach me.


----------



## Suo

Age: 59 next month
Live in: USA
No children but taught my oldest brother to crochet in the late 60's. He was left handed so had him sit directly in front of me and mirror what I did. We used to crochet ponchos that he would sell to his co-workers.
Have knit since I was about 8.
Crochet and knit but only knit now.
My paternal Grandmother taught me to crochet. Taught myself knitting through a paperback "Learn to Knit" book. Now learn new techinques and stitches either through the many learned here on KP or on the internet.


----------



## gin-red

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 74
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes-one daughter
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? mid 20's
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but not very much.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## GC_Bonnie

Hi, I'm 72,born in America. Had three sons, no interest to learn but tried teaching my daughter in laws. My MIL taught me when I was 18 or 19.(That was in 1959 or 1960) Just recently got back into it. And yes I do crochet but prefer knitting.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

1. How old are you? 75
2. Which country were you born? Los Angeles, USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No. Taught daughter to crochet. Also teaching a grandson to crochet. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? At 15 I learned to knit socks when in high school 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes since age 8
6. Who taught you to knit? My girlfriend. My grandmother taught me to crochet. 

I notice there are varying ages of the knitters here on this site. Doesn't look like a dying art to me.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

kristaln said:


> I'll be 57 tomorrow
> Born in the USA
> learned to knit when I was around 10
> I was taught by my mom, and was in 4H so entered items in the Sheboygan County Fair, still have some of the blue ribbons
> My boys were not interested in knitting but both do chainmail now
> Tried crochet but love knitting - had stopped for few years but am now addicted- could be worse
> 
> I really enjoy this spot each am with my coffee and love all of the you tube help for all of the new stitches I've been trying. I have progressed from scarves and finger less gloves to lace socks and shawls. My friends are enjoying my new habit


Happy birthday, Kristaln. Have a great day and enjoy.


----------



## limegreenfun

Survey

1. I am 36.
2. I was born in the US.
3. I only have boys and they are not interested in yarn crafts.
4. I learned to knit when I was 32 and crochet in my teens.
5. I both crochet and knit. I also crossstitch, sew and latch hook.
6. I taught myself to knit and crochet.

We have a group that gets together at church to to crafts. Right now we are sewing.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Valkarie, your dog looks identical to my dog. I thought it was Abbi when I saw your Avatar.


----------



## sonnie71

1. 71
2. US (Massachusetts)
3. no
4. 12
5. no
6. a boy a year older than myself. The only things that I knit were strips of stockinette stitch. I started making things when I was 19 and had friends who also knit.


----------



## Turmaline

So far it looks like a dying art, or perhaps only old people join this forum.:lol:
Therefore we are not a representative demographic.
Look at the age spread on a graph. Looks like a bell curve. Under 40 can be counted on one hand, over 80 also counted on one hand. So those ages are the outliers.

The demographic bulge of the bell curve is in the 54 to 75 age group. Hardly the youthful crowd. And very few of us have taught the next generation, due to lack of interest of kids. In countries with a long tradition of knitting like UK, NZ, AU there are more young knitters, but it looks like something old people do in the USA.


----------



## Nanny Val

Hi Everyone
I am 66
I was born and still live in N Ireland
I was taught to knit by my mum when I was 5.
I taught my 2 daughters, 1 would knit occasionally still.
I have also tried to teach my grandchildren girls and boys.
I was taught to do basic crochet by a neighbour at home when I was 12 and still enjoy crochet.


----------



## velvor

Hi Everyone,

I'm 68
Born and bred in Wales, lived in Canada
for the last 40 years 
Tried to teach my daughter to knit but she 
prefers to crochet. Taught my son to sew
I was about 6 when my mom, grandmother
and grandfather taught me to knit. 
I am now teaching my 9 year old 
grandaughter to knit and sew.


----------



## JusNeedles

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 66
No children were interested in knitting
I started knitting at about 25; I also taught myself to crochet about the same time
I taught myself to knit with the help of a book

I have 3 girls and only one of them are involved in hand crafts; she sews, crochets and quilts..the other two girls probably don't even own a needle of any kind !


----------



## Sharon Y

I am 56, was born in England, I started knitting when I was 7 or 8, I taught my daughter to knit and crochet when she was about the same age - she still does knit (she is now 25) but prefers to crochet. I was taught to knit by my mother but learned to crochet at school during home economics classes...


----------



## Ma Kitty

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 60
> 2. Which country were you born? Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes and my granddaughter
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? About 8 or 9
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mother and step grandmother
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I did see a downturn in knitting for many years but I see a big resurgence in knitting for the Echo boomers. (Baby boomers kids). I see that this group likes natural fibre and don't mind spending the money on quality yarns. They are not the afghan makers, they are the hat, scarf and sock makers. That's here in Prince George, other places are probably different. I'm currently into shawls and shawlettes. I prefer natural fibres and am a sucker for alpaca. It just feels so darn good. And I like merino with cashmere and silk....as you can see I like it all!


----------



## Bookmiss

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no children
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, self-taught
6. Who taught you to knit? neighbor's mother-in-law taught me the basic stitches when she was visiting over a one-week period of time


----------



## larlie

1. How old are you? Nearly 70
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5-6, I think
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No but taking lessons next month
6. Who taught you to knit? Mother, who always knitted


----------



## Lindalhs65

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? Texas, USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? tried to teach older 3 but 4th daughter is the only one who knits, taught step daughter to knit and crochet.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Started at 13 but did nothing with it until I was 16 when I actually started at it seriously
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Grandmother tried to teach me to crochet all I could do was a chain. Taught myself to crochet in the 70's when I wanted to learn to do grannie squares. 
6. Who taught you to knit?


----------



## Nancyn

I am 57 
USA
Did not teach daughters to knit, but 1 does loom knitting, the other 1 I knit for!
Started as a child, my mom taught me. None of my siblings had any interest (4 siblings, 2 sisters, 2 brothers)
Tried crochet, not good at it.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

ewc43 said:


> I don't know where you get the idea that knitting is dying. When I learned to knit , 56 years ago, my mother had to take me to a nearby city to find supplies. There was only one store that carried yarn -- baby yarn, sport weight, and worsted, each in about six colors. The entire knitting department would have fit in a bookcase. Now there are many local yarn stores and many resources online. I see many young women and a few men taking up knitting for relaxation and creativity. True, not all children are taught to knit as might have been the case many years ago, but knitting is far from dead.
> Betty


Goodness Betty, I hope it never dies! So far I've read 187 responses and the average age group is 57. These people all tried to teach their children but unfortunately, a large percentage of their kids did not continue with the craft. Will this generation teach their kids? Who knows? I agree that knitting has made a resurgence, but is it a fad? We are spoilt for choice when buying yarn and yarn shops are feeding our present needs. Almost half of respondents to this survey are self taught and took up knitting later in life. Maybe they did not have anyone to teach them as children or simply weren't interested as children. Long live knitting I say. Appreciate your comments Betty.


----------



## Knitsue

1. How old are you? - 71
2. Which country were you born? - USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? - yes one daughter
4. At what age did you start knitting? - abt. 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? - Yes, some for a couple of years
6. Who taught you to knit? - neighbor ladies taught 4 of us on Sat. mornings.


----------



## Kapekodchip

How old are you? 54 Male
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I would but they are not interested, sadly. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 35
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Taught myself with encouragement from my wife. 

Oh, and by the way there are some boys/men who want learn knitting. Please don't assume that just because we are not female that we are not interested. It took me way too many years to work up the courage to knit. I always offer the younger in my life the knowledge of the craft no matter what the sex. Happy knitting and crocheting to all of you here. You are a much cherished resource to me and others!!!


----------



## GemsByGranny

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit? 

I'm 61; I was born in Papua New Guinea to Australian parents ('ex-patriates'); I taught my daughter to knit. She's a good knitter but doesn't like it much, prefers the 'fast' crafts such as sewing. I tried also with my sons but they weren't very interested; I do crochet as well as knit but I'm not good at it and don't like it much. I must hold it wrongly because it makes my hands ache; I was taught to knit by my mother. How she knitted in that heat I don't know, but it gave her something to do I suppose when she had to politely sit through boring 'men-talk' after entertaining visiting officials.


----------



## grumpynana

knitting is not as popular .iwas born england 79yrsago mom taught my sister and self ages 5&6 in an airaid shelter during ww2.taught all my 6 children to knit am teaching grand &grandchildren now.will keep spreading the wool around as long as i am able.grumpy nana


----------



## bettyellen

Hi
I'm 79 born in U.S. Started knitting somewhere around age 10 
Taught by my Grandmother. Can only remember knitting mittens on 4 needles.
Taught 1 Granddaughter to knit. she was a fast learner and knit very well.She was a teen-ager. 
I crochet a little. Could never get the tension right. Can read crochet patterns, I used to help my friend crochet. I read the pattern and she did the work.
.


----------



## inotiknit

1. I'm 55. 
2. Born in US
3. No children.
4. Started knitting around 8.
5. I do not crochet.
6. My mother taught me to knit.


----------



## GemsByGranny

Oops. forgot the age question. I was 8 or 9 when I started. Nearly all the teachers at school (whenever I went to a non-correspondence school) were female, and used to walk around knitting, with their balls of yarn tucked up under their arms.


----------



## Poots

83 yrs old
USA
Yes
4 yrs old
yes, but don't like it
Learned by watching Mom


----------



## notelyjoan

. How old are you? 72
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? they were not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Grandmother :roll:


----------



## RLRE

I am in my 60's. I learned to knit from my future mother-in-law. My grandmother had tried to teach me to crochet when I was about 10. No luck. In later years I did learn to crochet. I still prefer knitting to crochet. My daughters were not interested at home, but this past winter taught my youngest one (40) to knit the ruffle scarves. She has gone nuts over them!I also taught my niece to make the scarves. I was so happy the younger generation is picking up the craft. I think the ruffle yarns have made it much easier for them to make something that doesn't show the mistakes! I am teaching my granddaughter 9 to embroidery.


----------



## mirium

1. How old are you? 57

2. Which country were you born? USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? N/A, no kids. Did teach 18-year old male cousin at his request; 17-year old niece learned from someone else (she's the independent type ). Have taught several teenagers and several dozen folks in the 20-40 range, unrelated to me except by commute route.

4. At what age did you start knitting? 4 years. Started crocheting at 5, needlepoint at 6, embroidery & crewelwork at 7, quilting around 12.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, both for finishing knit items and crochet as the main event.

6. Who taught you to knit? Grandma, who was in her 50s and learned how to do each craft during the winter then taught me when I visited her for several weeks in the summer. We'd spend the afternoons on the sofa, watching the soaps and doing needlecraft. I kept going on each craft, she'd do one big project and move on to the next craft. We were both amused that she'd catch me up on a year's worth of plot for each soap during the commercials on the first day.


----------



## run4fittness

Ozzie Jane said:


> 1. How old are you? 57
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? NA
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 7
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? mother tried!
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## mirium

Turmaline said:


> So far it looks like a dying art, or perhaps only old people join this forum.:lol:
> Therefore we are not a representative demographic.


That might actually be true -- the young folks I know (20s and younger) think only dinosaurs visit message boards, but some of them knit. And I didn't teach them, they knew how before we met!

So, knitting is cool but message boards are SO 20th century.... :-D


----------



## iShirl

1. How old are you? 78
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Had 2 boys only interested
in trains and airplanes, etc.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Grade School age
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Oh yes!
6. Who taught you to knit? A teacher. We had to learn to make
squares to charity for them to make afghans for the soldiers 
in WWII.


----------



## county.agent

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, son wasn't interested.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 13 in 7th grade home ec. class but not serious until I was 27 and pregnant. I hand-knit and machine knit.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? My mother crocheted but only doilies which doesn't interest me - I taught myself last fall (2912) and made an afghan. I like to do both.
6. Who taught you to knit? I learned the bare basics in home ec. and the rest I figured out in the 70s with the help of Elizabeth Zimmerman's Knitting Without Tears and on my own from books. I taught myself how to machine knit and own three machines.


----------



## knitwit549

mirium said:


> That might actually be true -- the young folks I know (20s and younger) think only dinosaurs visit message boards, but some of them knit. And I didn't teach them, they knew how before we met!
> 
> So, knitting is cool but message boards are SO 20th century.... :-D


I think we do have some younger folks on here.


----------



## laceylinda

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? I am 62
> 2. Which country were you born? Scotland
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, I have two sons.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? At five years of age.
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I've tried crochet and can do the basics but that's about it.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mother and my two older sisters. We were also taught to knit in school in the very first class.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## penneymay

Ozzie Jane said:


> Happy birthday, Kristaln. Have a great day and enjoy.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## barbhb

Age 77
Born in USA of Hungarian-born parents.
Taught to knit about age 7 by my mother (continental style, of
course!)
Taught 2 daughters. They don't currently knit but they may
take it up again later. Most of us active knitters are
older, possibly because we have more time now. 
I can crochet but prefer knitting.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

HalloweenCat said:


> 1. How old are you? 23
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No children, but I definitely will when I have them!
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 6 months ago, so I was still 23.
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, have been crocheting for 5 years
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught in both knitting and crochet


Caity, you are now officially the youngest knitter/crocheter!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Hello Ozzie Jane, I am 57 born In Canada. I learned to knit at 9 yrs. I taught both daughters but didn't take. One paints and the other creates In The kitchen . Oh and a cousin taught me to knit. At 18 a Sil showed me crochet, but knitting is my passion& I don't think it's a dying art at all!


----------



## wynndancer6

I am 78, from New York State,my girls learned a little from me, youngest has had lessons, my gradnmother taught me when I was around 6, as an adult I had some really good friends help me with different projects, do not crochet. I like to knit socks becasue they are easy to carry around.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads

Age: 50ish--- USA

first learned: as a kid, probably about 10.

taught by: Mom, Grandma, Aunt

taught myself to crochet, kumihimo (Japanese braiding) Viking knit (knitted wire chain) wire wrapping stones, chain maile, felting, stringing and knotted rosaries. 

I don't have kids, but am happy to share skills with others.

I think the fiber arts are alive and well band gaining popularity.


----------



## GolferDeb

I am 59. 
Born in the USA
Began knitting at age 55
Two adult sons. Have taught friends to Knut
Learned from a friend
I do not crochet.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

1. How old are you? 72
2. Which country were you born? Michigan, USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, son, also crochet & sew
4. At what age did you start knitting? 16
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught at 16, mom taught me to crochet


----------



## mochamarie

I am 63 (but don't tell anyone), born in the USA, learned to knit and crochet when I was 49 years old, neither my daughter nor my son were interested in learning, learned to knit and crochet from a dear co-worker named Judy (may she rest in peace). Stopped knitting and crocheting in 2002 and took it up again in 2011. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## jacqui c

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I have boys, but my dil's asked me to teach them
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Was taught at the same time as knitting
6. Who taught you to knit? A family neighbor who was from Virginia, a true southern lady, I was told that "every self respecting young lady had to know the Needle Arts". She was so patient with me..I was a huge Tomboy.


----------



## mtopar

1. How old are you? 44
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I've taught friends and a couple of kids
4. At what age did you start knitting? 37ish. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yep...grandma taught me when I was about 6 or 7 years old kept going until about 11 yrs and then it wasn't cool anymore. Put it down until some ladies at church got me going again. That started a huge snowball effect and now I knit almost everyday. 
6. Who taught you to knit? What i didn't remember and from the ladies at church i bought books and looked on the internet

I don't think that it is dying as quickly as it did before...the pace has slowed down quite a bit. The resurrection of crafting has taken off again because of all the recycling peple are doing know. It is awesome!


----------



## sadiesma

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


61
USA
9
just learning
4-H


----------



## Grandma Bev2

I am 76 years old
Born in the So.Dak USA
I taught myself
I taught my two daughters and one DIL
I also taught 4 granddaughters and two greatgrandaughters.
When my granddaughters would bring friends to our house - when they got to the living room they would say this is the knitting room. They said that because the men went into the family room to watch sports and the young and old women went to the living room to knit.


----------



## moherlyle

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 59
> 2. Which country were you born? US
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?7
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but I prefer knitting.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My grandmothers
> I have several friends my age who knit and their daughters knit.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Dianedanusia

Hi Ozzie Jane, 

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No.....not interested, but taught my 9 year old granddaughter who loves it!
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Polish Grandmother....continental 

Thanks for doing this.......take care


----------



## Vshort

1. How old are you? Soon to be 56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Tried but unsuccessful
4. At what age did you start knitting? 50. I learned to crochet first. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I learned to crochet first when I was 12. My Mom taught me
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught


----------



## emmatonoose

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes- 3 of 4 wanted to learn
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 8 or 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes!
6. Who taught you to knit? my wonderful Grandmother- she did LOTS of different things- a wealth of practical knowledge! I miss her


----------



## PauletteB.

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. age-69
2. born in the USA
3. I taught a grand daughter at age 17 and it was her request. and a SD who also for lessons, now my GS's bride wants to learn..
4. Started knitting at 19, Learned to crochet at about 9 or10.
5. yes
6. I took classes at Sears.


----------



## Marlys

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I'm 78


----------



## dwagner

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


 I started knitting at the age of 13
I am 65 yrs old
Born in the USA
Taught my only child, a daughter to knit
Yes, I crochet as well, but I prefer to knit
My Aunt taught me to knit

I'll be looking forward to your survey results. I doubt that knitting or crocheting is a dying craft, if anything the interest in knitting and crocheting is booming :thumbup:


----------



## Marlys

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I'm 78
2.Birne in Switzerland
3. I did teach my girls to knit and one is still doing it. Also got my granddaughter started last year, she is nine.
4. I started knitting at around six or seven. we learned in school.
5. I do crochet but don't like it too much.
6. Look at nr 4, we learned knitting. crochet, sewing and cross stitch all in school at a very young age I have to say.


----------



## SDKATE

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? DON'T TELL A SOUL, 61 YEARS YOUNG

2. Which country were you born? USA (SOUTH DAKOTA)

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? NO, THEY WOULDN'T BE INTERESTED IN SOMETHING YOU HAVE TO SIT STILL TO DO.

4. At what age did you start knitting? IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY, ABOUT 9

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? MY FRIENDS HAVE BEEN DRIVEN CRAZY TRYING TO GET ME TO CROCHET, I HAVE A KNITTING BRAIN

6. Who taught you to knit? I TOOK A KIDS CLASS AT THE YWCA, AND MY MOTHER, AND NOW MY MOTHER IN LAW.


----------



## johnnyboy

Absolutely not. The designs and beautiful yarns are attracting a whole new generation. I live on Long Island, New York and libraries offer knitting instructions and help with projects. New knitting shops opened in Greenport and Cutchogue. I highly recommend the Vogue live knitting shows.


----------



## knitpicky1

I'm 69
Born/live in USA
Did not teach son, but did teach friends (one over the phone using pencils instead of needles, so I could describe the motions)Others were easier!
Learned to knit at 8-9, crochet at 5, taught by friends. My mother did not knit or crochet, she sewed...but, my aunt did crochet.
I feel that women will always exercise their creative instincts in handwork.


----------



## knitpicky1

I'm 69
Born/live in USA
Did not teach son, but did teach friends (one over the phone using pencils instead of needles, so I could describe the motions)Others were easier!
Learned to knit at 8-9, crochet at 5, taught by friends. My mother did not knit or crochet, she sewed...but, my aunt did crochet.
I feel that women will always exercise their creative instincts in handwork.


----------



## Andaia

1. How old are you? 35
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I am teaching my 5 year old daughter to knit; we are trying needles and loom. Ill teach my son (19 months old) if he expresses interest also. I have also taught several friends, both older and younger than me.
4. At what age did you start knitting? About 22(?)
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes but not as often 
6. Who taught you to knit? I taught myself using books


----------



## lilhmb

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 71 years old
I was born in Haiti
I taught one daughter to knit. the other one did cross stitch and is and artist.
I started knitting when I was seventeen.
I crochet, and have done cross stitch, quilting, and piecing.
My mom taught me to knit and crochet. The rest I learned from friends.


----------



## paula catherine

I am 57 
Born in the U.S.A.
MY daughter and son were not interested in learning to knit.
Recently my son learned how to crochet beanies (caps) from
one of my friends.
I learned to knit at age 11.
I never could follow crochet instructions. I learned to make beanies by sight (even then I made up my own stitch instead
of learning the triple crochet stitch correctly.)
My mother taught me  the knitting basics. I learned more from an elderly woman who had a yarn shop in the town I grew up in.


----------



## carolknits2013

66 years old
Canada
not my boy but just taught a friend that is 40 this year
about 10 years old really getting into it heavy since Jan when I retired
have crocheted for about 40 years (lots of crochet)
school and my grandmother (always had a pair of socks on the needles)
if the age groups and gender on this site mean anything I think it is not a dying craft.


----------



## langford

1. 80 years old
2. U.S.A.
3. Daughter learned from someone else as a child but I have helped her as she grew older
4. Learned as a child but didn't really become an avid knitter until I was about 40.
5. Some crochet
6. My mother


----------



## kiwi11

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:

I am keen to see results of your survey 
1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? NZ
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No- 4 boys & not interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 17-becoming
a mum for the 1st time 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mum and books when I couldn't get to her for a lesson lol


----------



## Hilary4

WOW Ozzie Jane! You have moved soooo many people to respond to your questions. There are user-names in this thread that I have never seen before and I am on here most days.
Thank you for the fascinating reading!


----------



## Hilary4

SinandSape said:


> I was 12 when I learned to knit on doctor's orders. He felt this was more useful than doing hand exercises (and could see the results of what I was doing.) I learned from a family friend who was born in Russia. I was born in Illinois, USA. I have no children but have taught many to knit--adults too. (I 've had about ten who could not learn--they would not count, see their mistakes or pay attention to details). I usually knit every day. My knitting goes with me. I can crochet but don't care to.


What a perceptive doctor you had - a "green prescription" from before they became fashionable!


----------



## Margie295

It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34. 



It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 74
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 yrs
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother


----------



## tarrouz

I think that the knitting, crochet sewing etc. will very soon be a luxury craft not everyone can afford it. Weather it be yarn, thread, fabric or pattern, You want to sew a simple dress, or skirt, the fabric will cost you about $25.00 +++. add to that a pattern, for maybe $15.00, Notions, thread, zipper etc. you do the math. when you can buy a readymade garment for the same or maybe less money. The same goes for yarns threads needles and patterns,???????????It's becoming a very costly hobby, when it used to be to save money, with a homemade piece.


----------



## Judy M

1. How old are you? 70s
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? Teen or early 20s
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? self taught


----------



## ssusan

I've learned to knit from my sister. Learned to crochet from my mother about 45 years ago. Don't have no daughters. I'm from the USA.


----------



## courier770

If you visit communities where a University is located that offers degree's in 
Fashion Design, you'll find that knitting and crocheting are far from dying arts. Fashion design degrees now require "in depth" classes in fiber arts. 

Yarn shops located near universities that offer such degrees have a much wider variety of clientele. It's a bit "self serving" to believe that knitters are middle aged or older and only began to knit as a "hobby". Look at some of today's best selling designers. They are much younger than their predecessors and bring to the table fresh views on fibers and design.


----------



## karhyunique

1. 62
2. USA
3. No,not yet
4.started knitting at 58
5.yes I have crocheted for 46 years
6. Took lessons at LYS


----------



## ozgal

60s
Australia
Eldest daughter loves to knit, youngest has no interest
Started at 8 yrs...self taught with help from Mother
Tried crocheting as a child .... could not grasp and as mother didn't crochet I had no guidance there.


----------



## elly69

68 yrs old
New Zealand
taught my daughter
at about 9 yrs made a black 3ply cardi 
taught myself to crochet
my mum taught me to knit


----------



## kiwi11

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


------Perhaps people do not realize they can cut-n-paste 1-6 then key in their answers>>>>


----------



## vixensuzyq

1. How old are you? 63
2. Which country were you born? USA-Missouri
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? They didn't want to learn
4. At what age did you start knitting? 14
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My home economics teacher taught me the basics of knitting and I have taught myself since then. My mother taught me how to crochet when I was about 5 or 6 as that was all she knew how to do.
I don't think it is a completely lost art. I have a home aide that is in her early 20's whose grandmother had taught her when younger but she had not done it for awhile and asked me to help her. She is doing pretty well right now and wants to learn to knit as soon as she gets comfortable with crochet again.
I also do embroidery, cross stitch and plastic canvas.
My daughter and daughter-in-law don't want to learn but love for me to make things for them and the grandkids.


----------



## soc

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? Washington, DC, USA of Puerto Rican parents
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Sears


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva

54 yrs old
Raised in CA
My first knitting project was a doll scarf...in the 1st grade (in Holland)
Mittens in the 4 th grade (in Holland)
Cross stitched my way through my 20s n 30s
Picked up crochet in my 40s
Knitting in my 50s
My daughter is not interested...she rather work on a car with her boyfriend


----------



## Erikatze

I am 84, born in Switzerland. As I remember, we learned to knit a potholder in first grade, a pair of socks in 2nd grade--and that was on dpns which seem to be so despised these days. I have not done much knitting since, only recent item a sweater for an American Girl doll. But this site is inspiring me. I want to learn to knit lace. Maybe that would inspire my granddaughter, tried to teach her but it hasn't taken yet. Made one of those gadgets that knits ropes with a wooden spool and 4 brads, my grandson liked that a lot for a while.


----------



## kitteNZ

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? NZ
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? only my daughter (not my son).
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6 or 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother and grandmother


----------



## kkj824

1.age 54 in a month
2. US
3. Tried to teach my 13yr old , but she has no patience to learn.
4.10 or 11
5.Yes I crochet
6. How to books for both knitting and crocheting.


----------



## kaixixang

kiwi11 said:


> ------Perhaps people do not realize they can cut-n-paste 1-6 then key in their answers>>>>


Perhaps not...I grabbed someone else's question-answer session - and then highlighted their answer and put in my own. Whatever works.


----------



## manda022708

1. How old are you? I'm 24

2. Which country were you born? USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I don't have any kiddos unfortunately

4. At what age did you start knitting? I started knitting at 21. 

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No I don't, but I'd love to learn!

6. Who taught you to knit? My big sister taught me everything I know.


----------



## lifeline

Ozzie Jane said:


> Goodness Betty, I hope it never dies! So far I've read 187 responses and the average age group is 57. These people all tried to teach their children but unfortunately, a large percentage of their kids did not continue with the craft. Will this generation teach their kids? Who knows? I agree that knitting has made a resurgence, but is it a fad? We are spoilt for choice when buying yarn and yarn shops are feeding our present needs. Almost half of respondents to this survey are self taught and took up knitting later in life. Maybe they did not have anyone to teach them as children or simply weren't interested as children. Long live knitting I say. Appreciate your comments Betty.


On the point of not having much success of teaching our own or nephew/nieces etc I've noticed a lot of people learnt when young, but then came back to knitting much older as I did. My Mum gave up thinking I would knit and is now amazed at how much I do. My sister too knitted when younger and has now taken it up again. I think there is still a chance that all those who haven't taken it up now will do in the future...knitting is in a ig revival here in the UK and it's not just 'Grannies'....there is a lot of the younger generation too.


----------



## sarah66

1. How old are you? 46
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? managed to teach one so far, one tried but prefers sewing another is trying crochet first! (and 12 year old son tried crochet too  )
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6 (crochet about age 9)
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? basics from mum, but more from my nan; taught myself to crochet


----------



## sarah66

elly69 said:


> 68 yrs old
> New Zealand
> taught my daughter
> at about 9 yrs made a black 3ply cardi
> taught myself to crochet
> my mum taught me to knit


A black 3 ply cardi- WOW, that is determination :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Madhavi Sekar

1. How old are you? 46
2. Which country were you born? India
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, I taught my daughter. I taught a few of my friends in train when I travel to office, friends in office. I even taught my mom, who was very eager to learn, she used to love knitting.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20. I learnt it while travelling to office in the train.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I learnt to crochet first and later on knitting.
6. Who taught you to knit? Friends in the train. I learnt how to read abbreviations. Then I used to buy some pamphlets. Now I download from net.


----------



## pasha

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? my DD
4. At what age did you start knitting? 25
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my wife


----------



## Oldies

Sewing is already a luxury craft for me. I used to sew a lot to save money and homemade things were better than store bought. I always made my curtains and drapery for my windows because they were such odd sizes and I couldn't by them ready made to fit my windows without having to alter them. I can still knit and crochet relatively cheap and make things that I like and it helps the arthritis in my hands. I always have to have something doing with my hands since they don't stay idle for very long. Even when I watch TV I'm doing some knittting or crocheting. It's such a waste to not have something for me to do with my hands. My knitting and crocheting always go with me where ever I go. They are portable where as sewing is not too portable.


----------



## elbev

I am now 53 and born and raised in Northern Ireland. My Gran tried to teach me to knit when I was small and we did a small amount in primary school (approx. age 9/10) and then a neighbour showed me a few things when I was in my teens. I then didn't knit until pregnant with my eldest daughter (now 32) and when my 3 girls were small (now 30 and 27) I did quite a bit but then I lapsed until my grandson was on the way! He is now 3 and I have done a few things for him. I learnt to crochet last month and have a charity blanket in progress in crochet. I have to say I would rather crochet than knit a blanket as it is then complete without no sewing required! I did have a book and had help from a girl in our office and have looked at you tube as well. I have to say finding this site really has me hooked (pardon the pun!) I now have so many projects that I would like to do that I doubt I will ever manage to complete any of them - but who knows. My youngest daughter joined a church knitting group last year as she wanted to learn to knit and she has done quite well with the basics, and I went along for company for her and her neighbour has been teaching her crochet. She only asks me occasional questions though I think I am quite patient with her!!! The church group does quite a bit of charity knitting and once I finish the WIP's for that, I am doing some of my own projects (unfortunately I usually have more than 1 on the go at any given time!)


----------



## Maya'sOma

I'm 64 years old
From Scotland
Taught my grand daughter to knit
I have been knitting since I was 8 years old
My mum and school taught me to knit and my aunt taught me to crochet
My passion for both crafts has grown into an addiction.


----------



## Oldies

I already answered your questions. If you tell me how to cut-n-paste 1 thru 6 I would know how to do it in the future. I'm not all that savvy with computer stuff. I have learned a lot on this site as far as my crafts and I'm sure you will be able to tell me how to cut-n-paste. It sure would be easier. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mt jane

I am 69, born in the U.S. I was about 10 when my father(Irish decent) and aunt(French Canadian decent) taught me to knit. I have two boys, they dont knit but I have a great nephew who was intrigued with a little girl at his day care who knitted and he picked it up. Unfortunately he lost an arm in an accident so he doesnt knit any more. I do not crochet. I mostly knit sweaters, fisherman style, with a few hats and socks thrown in. Im sure less people learn to knit today for the following reasons, the internet,television, the availability of inexpensive clothing, and a general decline in homemaker skills like cooking, sewing, etc. etc.


----------



## Hilary4

Oldies said:


> I already answered your questions. If you tell me how to cut-n-paste 1 thru 6 I would know how to do it in the future. I'm not all that savvy with computer stuff. I have learned a lot on this site as far as my crafts and I'm sure you will be able to tell me how to cut-n-paste. It sure would be easier. Thank you in advance.


You put the flashing cursor at the start of what you want to copy and hold your left mouse button down and drag it to the end of what you want to copy. Then let it go and right click in the blue area. A drop down will appear. Choose Copy. Go to where you want to put the copied information - Quick Reply if on here or a document if you are copying something you want to keep. Right click on there and the same drop down appears. This time choose Paste. And there it will be!


----------



## leslee

1. How old are you? 63 years of age
2. Which country were you born? New Zealand
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No . M-I-L taught my daughter one school holidays.
4. At what age did you start knitting? about 5 yrs
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes , I`m self taught, I also do Tunisian crochet and Tatting
6. Who taught you to knit? My English Nana and my cousin Bill , my Mum did not knit .


----------



## Laniw1

Ozzie Jane said:


> Goodness Betty, I hope it never dies! So far I've read 187 responses and the average age group is 57. These people all tried to teach their children but unfortunately, a large percentage of their kids did not continue with the craft. Will this generation teach their kids? Who knows? I agree that knitting has made a resurgence, but is it a fad? We are spoilt for choice when buying yarn and yarn shops are feeding our present needs. Almost half of respondents to this survey are self taught and took up knitting later in life. Maybe they did not have anyone to teach them as children or simply weren't interested as children. Long live knitting I say. Appreciate your comments Betty.


This has been fun. I agree with your insights. I'm one of the many who learned early but didn't really take it up until much later, so I have great hopes for the younger generation. They may not be well represented here, but I am pretty sure you'd find a very different demographic if you surveyed knitters on Ravelry, Pinterest and blogs.


----------



## Laniw1

Now for my own statistics:

1. 60
2. USA
3. Yes, 2 daughters when they were about 8 and 10. It didn't 'stick' but they are sure appreciative of the things I make for them. Also, my 'other daughter', who has been close to us since all 3 girls were in pre-school together (they're in their early 20s now), has become an avid knitter. I didn't teach her, but we share yarn, patterns and stories. 
4. About 14. I played with it for a short time, then got distracted by life. Picked it up again about 30 years later and haven't stopped since. 
5. Yes. Self taught from a book that my daughters gave me for Christmas about 10 years ago. (They had already picked out what they wanted me to make for them.)
6. Grandmother, the first time. Another mom at the girls' school the second time.


----------



## candicelegrange

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I'm 28
Proudly South African
I don't have any kids yet, but will definitely teach them!
I was 12 years old and have knitted on and off since then
No, but I want to start crocheting
My Mom and Granny taught me
Good luck with this!


----------



## penneymay

barbhb said:


> Age 77
> Born in USA of Hungarian-born parents.
> Taught to knit about age 7 by my mother (continental style, of
> course!)
> Taught 2 daughters. They don't currently knit but they may
> take it up again later. Most of us active knitters are
> older, possibly because we have more time now.
> I can crochet but prefer knitting.


i have tried continental several times but i can not master this,


----------



## pleasantlywarped

I am 46 years old. I live in USA. I do not have children however my Rottweiler loves to pull aprt skeins of yarn and No she did not teach me to knit. LOL. crochet and knit. I learned how to knit in an embroidery guild group. I enjoy making goods that are functional and useful. I see crochet as more prevalent in craft sales and other than scarves, don't see many items running around on streets. I do knit for charitty in my community. I must say it would do my heart good to see omeone wear a hat or scarf. The craft enables me to create in another form.


----------



## 48barb

1. How old are you? 65
2. Which country were you born? Ceylon (Sri Lanka)
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes, 2 boys and one girl
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 yrs old
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes, and so does my daughter. We both spin as well
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother taught me to knit, I taught myself to crochet.


----------



## Patsfan

I am 39 years old. Learned from mom when I was younger but did not keep with it. Started again in my late 20s but stopped when I had my 2 kids (both boys). Now that they are a little bit older I have a bit of free time and started knitting and crocheting again about 8 months ago.


----------



## mavisb

I am in my 60's
Colliers Wood, SW19 England
tried to teach my daughter when she was little, but wasn't interested but now knits, She is left handed and I am right. I am teaching my two grandsons aged 10 and 11.
9 years old
Yes
My mum taught me to knit and my sister taught me to crochet on the 26 December 1970 when I was more asleep than awake

No our craft is not dying as we have numerous amounts of Knitters Guild and the youngest in Blacktown Knitters Guild will turn 10 in September.

I was on the stand at Royal Easter Show 2011 and there were a lot to little girls that came up to us and told us that they were knitting the youngest was just . No our Craft is no dying.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Laniw1 said:


> This has been fun. I agree with your insights. I'm one of the many who learned early but didn't really take it up until much later, so I have great hopes for the younger generation. They may not be well represented here, but I am pretty sure you'd find a very different demographic if you surveyed knitters on Ravelry, Pinterest and blogs.


Laniw1, I have read and processed over 600 responses on this site and going on a demographic site like Ravelry, Pintesest is a much bigger project that I would care to handle. I have enjoyed reading people comments and learned a lot about the people on KPers. When I told my DH what I'm doing, he said I should have my head examined :roll: I've been on this site since 6am this morning, only stopping to cook dinner (and toilet breaks of course). It is now 9:15pm. Good to talk to you.


----------



## Nana Pamela

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 72 years young, born in the UK.
I tried to teach my daughter to knit but more successful with my son. Likewise with my twin Granddaughter and Grandson.
I started to knit when in the Brownies, age about 7 years, taught by my Father although my Mother was a good knitter.
I can do crochet stitches but have trouble with the patterns - mental block!

All the indications here in the UK are that knitting has become more popular taking over a bit from Cross Stitch. This is evidenced by the growing number of knitting magazines on offer. Although many small wool shops have closed, many charity shops/garden centres/curtain chains have taken to selling a range of new yarn albeit restricted varieties.

Good luck with your survey.


----------



## Tayloredtome

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? I am 49
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught my daughter when she was 8.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 10.
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I can do some of the stitches but have never made anything other than a scarf.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My aunt taught me
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## dottyw

1. 67
2. USA
3. I tried but failed )-: which is so sad since I am able to teach many, many people to knit.
4. 9 then not until 21 then not until @40 when I really got serious
5. I just knit. Not talented enough to multi craft
6. Mom


----------



## 34652

Turmaline said:


> So far it looks like a dying art, or perhaps only old people join this forum.:lol:
> Therefore we are not a representative demographic.
> Look at the age spread on a graph. Looks like a bell curve. Under 40 can be counted on one hand, over 80 also counted on one hand. So those ages are the outliers.
> 
> The demographic bulge of the bell curve is in the 54 to 75 age group. Hardly the youthful crowd. And very few of us have taught the next generation, due to lack of interest of kids. In countries with a long tradition of knitting like UK, NZ, AU there are more young knitters, but it looks like something old people do in the USA.


Could it be that the thirty and forty year olds will turn or return to knitting when they are retired or empty nested? I knitted very little in my younger years and have returned to it now that I have more time to do as I wish.

This has been an interesting thread. Thanks? 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo

1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? Germany
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? 11
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? neighbor


----------



## Rosesla

I am 69, taught myself to knit 7 years ago. Love it! I also have crocheted for about 40 years. My mother and grandmother crocheted but did not knit. Wish I had learned to knit sooner. I try to teach knitting to anyone who will listen.. My daughter in law and I learned together although she does not knit much, she prefers sewing. when she does knit she does beautiful work. I have only sons and have offered to teach them too. I am teaching a young lady to knit but she is so busy she doesn't get back to me she has only learned the knit stitch and not the purl yet. I have told her where to find info on line. Hopefully she will continue. I offer to teach anyone and everyone but it is a gift and I will not push anyone, sadly though I believe it is their loss.


----------



## trishaann

60 years old (almost)
USA
Neither of the boys was interested
Started knitting at 30 years old, self taught
Knit and crochet
Grandma taught me how to crochet at 18 years old


----------



## nanastolp

1. How old are you? I will be 53 in a few weeks
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, they were never interested, but I did teach both my Mother & Grandmother & also one of my brothers, who is left handed...that was fun.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? 9 I taught myself how to crochet.
6. Who taught you to knit? Oh boy...truthfully...a prostitute that I was friends with.


----------



## Bombshellknits

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I am 54 and was born in the USA. Yes, I taught one of my daughters to knit. She came to me and asked. I learned at age 9 from my Italian immigrant grandmother, but never pursued it. I do not crochet.
> 
> I don't think that knitting is a dying art AT ALL. I am meeting more and more 22 year olds (like my daughter) that knit. And when I substitute teach the middle school children are intrigued and want to learn badly. Too bad schools don't teach it.


----------



## Bombshellknits

nanastolp said:


> 1. How old are you? I will be 53 in a few weeks
> 2. Which country were you born? US
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, they were never interested, but I did teach both my Mother & Grandmother & also one of my brothers, who is left handed...that was fun.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? 9 I taught myself how to crochet.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? Oh boy...truthfully...a prostitute that I was friends with.


Now THAT is a story!


----------



## Peggyd

Hi Ozzie Jane,
I am 65 and pretty much self taught to knit after I was only taught the actual knit and purl stitches and cast on. The lady who taught me,just the how to do the stitches just basically cut me loose and didn't show me anything else.I had to do it myself. Now I have knitted for 46 years and love it. I taught myself to crochet but knitting is the one I like the most. 
I taught my DIL to crochet. She is left handed and didn't get the knitting. She then taught my son and granddaughter to crochet.
I am now a knitting instructor and had my first class recently. I taught 3 ladies how to knit. I mentioned to them how I don't think the knitting is as popular as it was. But, I am thrilled when someone learns because they will hopefully pass it on to future generations.
I am a proud citizen of the United States of America 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## PauletteB.

It seems to me we have a lot of "seasoned" knitters here. I don't believe it is a dying art. As I said earlier I have a grand daughter who is now 23 and I taught her to Knit when she was 17 and to crochet at 16. I also have a 9 year old grand daughter who has been knitting since she was 6.


----------



## cathryn1

1. How old are you? 68
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? One daughter can knit but doesn't, the other crochets beautifully but I think they were both self taught though they saw me crochet and they know I can knit.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes - self taught in graduate school
6. Who taught you to knit? My Mother
I think knitting is experiencing a resurgence in popularity, due, in part to the internet and U Tube. Look at all the blogs and pod Casts about knitting, crocheting, spinning, and weaving.


----------



## sheilae

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 67 years young
2. USA - New York state
3. Neither of my kids was interested in knitting; have taught several grandchildren and they are loving it.
4. 6
5. Yes
6. My mom


----------



## Dintoo

In answer to the questions: 
I'm 70 years young
I'm a proud Canadian
I taught both my son and daughter to knit. Daughter knits in spurts and starts, but prefers cross stitch. Son doesn't knit now, but I taught his wife ti knit a few years ago. They have 2 small boys, so she doesn't have much chance to knit at the moment, also works part time. 
I think I was about 6 or 8 when I first learned. Started knitting more seriously when working with 3 British nurses, who knit all the time. I was in my 20's.
My Mother taught me to knit and, when in my early 20's, taught me to crochet. I do both now, but probably more knitting than crocheting. 
This has been an interesting survey. Will look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## jdb

This should be interesting..
1. How old are you? 78 yrs young!
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, taught her to cross stitch, no interest in knitting but taught GD to knit at age 12.
. At what age did you start knitting? Teen yrs.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, for just as long
6. Who taught you to knit? Mom taught both knit & crochet


----------



## tupperbetty

I am 67 yrs old
Born in Portland, Oregon
Taught my daughter when she was young...she picked it up again a few years ago and is never without a wip 
I learned as a child...a friend's grandmother taught me...my mother was not at all crafty...would not even sew on a button!!
I knit, can only do basic crochet for finishing.
Have learned so much from this site!


----------



## Janniep

When I first came to this country, and knitting in public I was often asked what 
I was doing, that was 36 years ago, now we see wonderful yarn stores, even though a number have had to close, shame, shame.
I started knitting at the age of five, 1943 during the Second World War , 
My mother thought it would take my mind off the bombs that were dropping 
all around us in London, she was right . I'm still knitting , it's the best stress reliever, what a joy it is to be creative!


----------



## riggy

1. 62
2. England
3. No - they are boys
4. 6
5. Yes
6. My Mum

Think that says it all :thumbup:


----------



## cmmiller151

I am 62 yrs. old
I have 4 sons, never taught them to knit
I am in the process of teaching my 6 yr. old granddaughter
I started knitting when I was 25
I knit and crochet I taught myself both, bought books
"I Aught Myself to Knit" and "I Taught Myself to Crochet".

I do both but enjoy knitting more. I like knitting for garments and toys, I like crochet for afghans and blankets.


----------



## cmmiller151

I am 62 yrs. old
I was born in the United States
I have 4 sons, never taught them to knit
I am in the process of teaching my 6 yr. old granddaughter
I started knitting when I was 25
I knit and crochet I taught myself both, bought books
"I Aught Myself to Knit" and "I Taught Myself to Crochet".

I do both but enjoy knitting more. I like knitting for garments and toys, I like crochet for afghans and blankets.


----------



## RedQueen

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I am 61
> Born in Canada
> Tried, one is left handed and never learned, one crochets but doesn't knit.
> Can't remember, in my teens I believe
> Both knit and crochet.
> I taught myself from books.


----------



## OuroPreto

1. How old are you? 62
2. Which country were you born? London, England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? Six
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Dad

I think the interest in knitting is definitely increasing.


----------



## tatesgirl

I see that 49 pages of crafters have accumulated. Unbelievable! What an outstanding response! 

I can't wait to see the analysis.


----------



## Evie RM

tatesgirl said:


> I see that 49 pages of crafters have accumulated. Unbelievable! What an outstanding response!
> 
> I can't wait to see the analysis.


I hope there will be an analysis. It would be very interesting to see the results.


----------



## Judy J

1. How old are you? 71
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes. Both daughters are artists. One uses crochet in her work and the other is a sweater designer. My 16-year-old granddaughter is as proficient as I. I'm teaching 3 younger grandsons and 1 grand- daughter. Also teaching children at the after school center at the school on my corner.
On Wednesdays, I'm teaching women in a retirement home to do things they have never tried, although they have been knitters a while - Fair Isle, knitting in the round, using double point needles. They love it. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother

Interested in your research. Thanks so much. Judy


----------



## newme55

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 57
I was born in USA
No only boys
Started at 56
Yes I do crochet
I taught myself to crochet and am in progress of teaching self to knit


----------



## Condia

1. How old are you? I am 55

2. Which country were you born? Born in the USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? They were not interested but one of my daughters does now crochet. My grandchildren did want me to teach them and they can knit (Even the boys)

4. At what age did you start knitting? about 6 - 7 years old

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I do knit and crochet, spin my own wool, weave, embroidery, cross stitch, etc.

6. Who taught you to knit? My cousin


----------



## estaboca

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, tried to teach my GD
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 or 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my Mom


----------



## Birchwoods

I am 85 years old
I was born in USA
My son was not interested in knitting and neither were my grand children.
I started knitting and crocheting when I was 7 years old.
My Mom taught me to crochet and my Grandmother taught me how to knit.
I also think that knitting is becoming a lost art. The younger people have many other interests such as scrapbooking, beading etc. that were not available in my day.


----------



## Birchwoods

Even today I am always anxious to finish one project to get to another. I will probably take my needles with me when I die. Love it!


----------



## The other CMB

72
USA
No, but 8&11 year old grandsons want to learn.
Early 20's
Yes
Self taught with old how to books


----------



## YoMaMi

I am 63 and began knitting when I was about 11.
My mother and I took a knitting course together and beyond that I am completely self taught.
My daughter took up crocheting on her own, and added knitting with only a little help from me now and then. She is 29 and had been crocheting/ knitting since her mid- teens.
I am from the US.
I live near Webs, in Northampton MA, and see all the young women who have taken up knitting and many middle ages women who are taking it up for the first time.
So, in jy opinion knitting


----------



## YoMaMi

Should say:
In my opinion knitting is not a dying art.


----------



## lindypops

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes two daughters but neither knit.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Just very basic stuff still learning via youtube.
6. Who taught you to knit? My wonderful Mum


----------



## WaterFall

youngsters again intrested in knitting.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

1. 65
2. USA
3. I have no kids.
4. about 13
5. Yes
6. Mom

I don't think it's a dying craft. Even though my paternal grandmother knitted and my mother knitted, I never heard of any of my mom's friends knitting. I have a few friends who knit. I think we knit now more for pleasure and in the "olden days" they knitted for practical reasons. People in rural areas didn't have access to all the shopping that we now have, so they made pretty things for themselves.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


I am 65
Born in Ireland
Yes I taught my daughter
I started around 8 or 9
Learning to crochet but have been able to do a little for years
Can't remember, probably my Mum

These results will be very interesting.
My husbands name is Osmond but known as Ossie!!!


----------



## Ozzie Jane

KPers, this survey has had an outstanding outcome. At best, I thought maybe "at least a hundred" readers would respond. I've logged nearly 700 responses! What an effort from everyone. I have enjoyed reading everyone of them. I'm sorry that I had no time to reply to some of the messages, but I'm sure you will understand. I originally said that I would keep this thread open for 2 weeks, now I think a week will suffice. Response are already slowing down. So, having said that, I will leave this survey open until Friday 26 July for any late comers, after that, I will start to analyse the data I have. Any responses after this date will not be included. Sorry. A couple of KPers made comment about the survey not being demographic enough to give a clearer outcome of the popularity of knitting/crochet etc. This survey was never intended to go world wide. It was intended for this formum only, that is KPers only. Thank you to everyone that participated and I ask you to be patient with the analysis as there is a lot of data to process. Have a great day.

Folks, forgot to mention that some KPers are PM'ing their responses to me. I would appreciate it if you could add your contribution to the general topic so that others can see your responses. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## crafty_grandma56

Hi, I am a 58 year old Montrealer, Quebecer which still makes me a Canadian. My mom started to teach me when I was 6, then we had knitting at school and hated it. I later learned to crochet and didn't touch either needles or crochet hook because my mom always chastised me by saying not that way like this and then she continued my project. When she passed away, her last days were showing me how to finish a scarf for her great grand-daughter and I inherited her needles and bins of yarn, books of patterns etc. so I started up again. Now I am knitting for my grand-kids. My oldest grandson learned the basics and knit himself a scarf at age 10 - showed it off to his friends and unfortunately was laughed at by the other boys (his teachers commended him for it!) My daughter never had the patience to sit and learn, my son learned from my mom when he was 7 but managed to almost poke his eye so we quickly changed needles to rug hooking which was a hockey player. He was a very active child and this was his 'down time'.

I find it very difficult to get any type of yarn - there are hardly or no yarn stores around and yes I think it is a dying art with the younger generation. We live off island and every year there is a crafts exhibition outdoors before Christmas. The artisans make beautiful ponchos, sweaters mitts etc but are very expensive and threfore, do not sell the expensive stuff (ie poncho $400) but the little things like keychains or mitts ($40-$50) hats are about the same price but they are so soft and made from alpaca raised nearby.


----------



## Janina

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? I am 66 and I think getting younger
> 2. Which country were you born? Germany but with Polish parents
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Have no children
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? About 7-8 years old
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes I thought myself from a book
> 6. Who taught you to knit? my mom
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## crazygyrlknits

47 born in the US I Learned to crochet from a babysitter while I was very ill at the age of 9.my great grand mother taught me to tat at 10. I taught myself to knit as memory an cc ordination therapy after coming back from Iraq at 45 with a little help from the lays out ladies. My daughter wants to knit bit is struggling, I told her to just draw up patterns she is talented at that. I think that knitting is on a comeback. We all love seeing the gratification of a finished item and a lot of jobs don't give that. Also the baby boomers are retiring and looking for things to keep them busy.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

1. How old are you? 67
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother.

I don't believe it is a dying craft, people are just to busy now days to show others and as the young grow up they either teach themselves or join a club. We have a group that get together with children at our local library and teach the children how to knit.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Evie RM said:


> I hope there will be an analysis. It would be very interesting to see the results.


yes tatesgirl, there will be an analysis. The survey closes 26 july and it will take me some time to analyse over 600 responses.


----------



## Shirley2

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No,I am just learning myself ,but taught daughter to crochet.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 68
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? books ,internet here(KP


----------



## Shirley2

1. How old are you? 69
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No,I am just learning myself ,but taught daughter to crochet.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 68
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? books ,internet here(KP


----------



## Ozzie Jane

crazygyrlknits said:


> 47 born in the US I Learned to crochet from a babysitter while I was very ill at the age of 9.my great grand mother taught me to tat at 10. I taught myself to knit as memory an cc ordination therapy after coming back from Iraq at 45 with a little help from the lays out ladies. My daughter wants to knit bit is struggling, I told her to just draw up patterns she is talented at that. I think that knitting is on a comeback. We all love seeing the gratification of a finished item and a lot of jobs don't give that. Also the baby boomers are retiring and looking for things to keep them busy.


HI, are you male or female? Don't mean to be rude, but looking for males on this forum.


----------



## Juanamac

1. How old are you? 34
2. Which country were you born? New Zealand
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I have no kids, but I have taught many to knit... I am a teacher and have been teaching groups to knit in lunchtimes for years. Currently I have a group of around 20 knitting teens who watch Dr Who while knitting in my Drama room at lunch.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 3. My father was deathly ill, my sister was a wee baby, and my mother thought it would be a good idea to have at least one quietly entertained person in the house, so taught me to knit one afternoon.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I have recently learned to crochet from one of my students
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother. She taught me the basics really quickly, and encouraged me to make up my own patterns and fix my own mistakes.


----------



## nanantoo

1. Will be 72 in August.
2. USA
3. No kids but a church mother paid me to teach her 9-yr. old daughter to knit.
4. Started knitting at 18.
5. Both knit and crochet
6. I learned to knit in college. Had to attend lots of boring meetings and others were knitting so I learned, too. Did not learn to crochet until I learned to knit. Mother crocheted but neither my older sister nor I could learn from her.


----------



## Cnleb

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 57
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Taught my daughter although she doesn't knit much.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My neighbor.
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## dollface

1. How old are you? 61
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, one is now an avid knitter/crocheter and actually does craft shows.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother who was taught to knit by her mother who was taught to knit by her mother. And to crochet.


----------



## LolaBean

It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 56

2. Which country were you born? USA (Pennsylvania)

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No

4. At what age did you start knitting? 53. After I turned 50, I've made it a point to do something new with my life every year.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No.....maybe next year!!

6. Who taught you to knit? I took a class at Joanne Fabrics, then watched a lot of YouTube videos.


----------



## MASHEPP

I just turned 65, born and raised in Michigan. I learned to knit when I was 10 in a 4-H class taught by a dear neighbor (thank you Mrs. Murphy) My son was not interested in learning to knit, but I did teach a friend and she is now a knitting instructor in a LYS.


----------



## kittys punkin

I am 54 years old and born in the USA. I have tried to get my daughter interested in crafts but she's not a crafty person. I started crocheting when I was in my teens, taught by my older sister. I learned to knit about 2 years ago by taking a knitting class.


----------



## pookyma

77 yrs old


----------



## pookyma

77 yrs old


----------



## pookyma

77 yrs old
Born USA
2 sons taught youngest to knit. Don't think he remembers anymore.
Home Ec teacher taught me to knit in high school. My project was to knit a pair of argyle socks. Long time ago.
Taught myself to crochet.


----------



## rujam

Is this the longest thread we have had? It's already up to 51 pages.


----------



## PurpleFi

1. How old are you? 66
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes and granchildren
4. At what age did you start knitting? 5
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mum and Grandma


----------



## Xiang

1. How old are you? Almost 60
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 2 out of 5, one knits, the other crotchets
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 or 10 - not really sure
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mum


----------



## sseidel

Ozzie Jean, thanks for posting this survey on the Forum. I am enjoying reading the responses and am looking forward to the analysis. The best part is reading the responses to how did you learn to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenjen59

1. How old are you? 53
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Taught my daughter to loom knit
4. At what age did you start knitting? Attempted when I was a teenager, seriously started knitting three years ago.
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Mostly self-taught.


----------



## Outlawann

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? England
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No - he wasn't interested
4. At what age did you start knitting? 6
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? minimal
6. Who taught you to knit? My mum


----------



## rtzeej

I am 54 years old. From the US, Pennsylvania to be exact. I learned to knit last year but my grandma tried to teach me many years ago. I took a class at Michaels craft store although I learned more on the Internet. I just taught my nephew, who is 18, how to cast on, knit the garter stitch, and bind off. He picked it up quickly. So proud of him. (And me)


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray

62 years old, born & living in England. Learned to knit as a child, taught by my grandmother. My mother always used to knit and still does at the age of 88!.


----------



## gdhavens

rujam said:


> Is this the longest thread we have had? It's already up to 51 pages.


No, the longest thread I have seen is "Erica's SUNDIAL Cardigan - DOES ANYONE RECOGNISE THIS PATTERN ? #1 & #2

This was the thread where a woman posted a picture of a cardigan that was horizontal cables and wanted the pattern. No pattern was found, so Erica Patberg (on Ravelry) designed one for us KPers. It ended up being a kind of KAL, and was fun.


----------



## martinw

1. 62
2. USA
3. no
4. 57
5. yes
6. taught myself


----------



## Meg-a-roo

1. How old are you? Older than Dirt.

2. Which country were you born? USA

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yup, my daughter likes to crochet but knitting not so much.

4. At what age did you start knitting? Around 10 or so and I am left handed--so it wasn't an easy task.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Nope.

6. Who taught you to knit? A friend of my mother's.


----------



## noneother

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 68
> 2. Which country were you born? United States
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Had no interest but one daughter taught herself to crochet.
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? Early twenties but dropped it until early fifties.
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, but I tend to knit more often.
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My Mom
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## kanikei

1. How old are you? 73
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes
4. At what age did you start knitting? First serious project (argyle socks!) at 17
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Grandmother and mother


----------



## minty

Hi there,
First time on here.
I am 49 years old
born in Australia
Tried to teach my daughter but not interested
Started knitting about 5 or 6
I can crochet, but I'm much better at knitting
My mum originally taught me to knit, but it was my Aunty who showed me more, and then taught me to crochet


----------



## shana151

1. How old are you? 31
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? my 9 yr old son is learning to loom knit
4. At what age did you start knitting? 31 LOL just started about 8 months ago
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? No, just knitting
6. Who taught you to knit? Myself and YouTube


----------



## auntaanne

65 yrs young 
Crotchet since 12 knitting since age 64. Learned around age 42 but didn't keep it up. Took a basic class at LYS last July. So happy I did. Used Stitch and Bitch to learn as well. 
Live in California USA
No kids 
Taught my co-workers to crotchet and had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## SweetPandora

In a nutshell:
1. How old are you? 51
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids, but taught niece to crochet last week. She already knows how to knit. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 7 when I learned to knit, and I was 16 when I learned to crochet. I haven't stopped since. 
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My mother. And her mother (who was a German immigrant) taught her. 

As a side note, I absolutely do not believe it is a dying art at all. I can't tell you how many people in their 20s and 30s I know if who are knitters or crocheters, and the same number of younger people I run into on various web sites.


----------



## eclara

I am 61 USA. taught sons and daughters,to do both.my mom taught


----------



## eclara

I am 61 USA. taught sons and daughters,to do both.my mom taught. I was 8


----------



## jdb

This posting seems to be a hugh interest to everyone, 53 pages so far, and I am enjoying reading every post. I am anxious for the results. Judy from VA.


----------



## pipps

I am 59 years young. I live in Sydney, Australia. I have one child, a son, who at about 8 years of age wanted to knit. I showed him how but unfortunately he lost interest not long after. I learned to knit at 4 years of age. I learned to crochet but have never attempted to crochet anything other than covers for wooden coathangers! When I am retired I am determined to start a crochet project and hopefully I will finish it and this will be the start of something big!! My mother taught me how to knit - I remember us sitting in front of a combustion stove in winter - sweet and precious memories!


----------



## jayniet

1. 65
2. Australia (Gold Coast)
3. I tried with my 2 girls (not the 3 boys) but they didn't keep it up. I'm now trying with my oldest granddaughters (18, 15 & 11)
4. Learned to cast on at about 6-7 and knitting properly by about 10.
5. I can do basic crochet but I am not good at it & enjoy knitting more
6. My mother, I think.


----------



## Oldies

What does KAL stand for? Thank you in advance.


----------



## gdhavens

Oldies said:


> What does KAL stand for? Thank you in advance.


 "K" "AL"
Knit Along - - Where several people are working on the same project at the same time, and keeping track of each others progress.


----------



## yarnuser

1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Don't have children. Taught my 80 year old Mother.
4. At what age did you start knitting? at 11
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes I do both.
6. Who taught you to knit? My loving Grandmother- R.I.P.


----------



## Jesemi

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. I am 59
2. Born in the UK
3. No, but trying to teach my 6 year old granddaughter
4. I started to knit at about 9 years old
5. Yes I crochet as well as knit
6. Mostly self taught although my mother started me off


----------



## mavisb

I don't believe knitting or crochet will ever be a dying art, as they are so many of us teaching the little ones. It may dwindle a bit but never die. One man said to me at the Easter Show that he preferred to see our Knitters Guild's ladies knit rather than watch the machine knitters, he said it was false. I don't look down on the machine knitters as it is their interest and no one can dictate to them what they should or shouldn't do. Long live all knitters, hand/machine and also crochets and Tunisian crochet.


----------



## Casper12a

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? NO but I would if they showed an interest. 2 boys
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my Grandmother


----------



## reddixon

I am 58yo, taught myself to knit about 10 years ago. Have a daughter who crochets and knits, she is 35 and didn't show interest until she was about 20. I have a daughter in law who I taught to knit last year. She is 30yo. I live in USA.


----------



## tinyfae

1. How old are you? 50
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, I had sons
4. At what age did you start knitting? 35 I was 12 when I started to crochet... my aunt taught me the basics .
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes 
6. Who taught you to knit? self taught


----------



## GG-Mom

1. 75 year young
2. USA
3. Tried to teach daughter & she wasn't interested
4. I started at 19
5. Knit only
6. I taught myself with Know How Book


----------



## Knora

I'm 62 and born in England. I taught both my daughters to knit and they still do. My granddaughter is just 5 and a leftie so the first attempt to teach her didn't go so well, but we'll try again. ( Any suggestions gratefully received, I've tried the watch in the mirror strategy.)) My mum taught me , but I don't remember so I must have been very young. I can crochet but I don't find so many patterns that appeal and the fact that crochet uses more yarn than knitting for a similar item also puts me off.
At our recent knit in public day there were several of my daughters generation, don't we all enjoy something that isn't mass produced? Even if you use exactly the same yarn and pattern there's still something different about 'your' finished product.


----------



## lambchop7262

58
usa
1 daughter - no
began about 3 yrs ago
only knit
ladies @ church & internet


----------



## Linday

1. How old are you? almost 56
2. Which country were you born? Canada
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My daughter. My grandchildren attend Waldorf school and they are taught to knit starting with corking at age five and moving to needles at age six.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 20
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes but not as much or as well as I knit.
6. Who taught you to knit? Self taught with a book by Paton's called Learning to Knit.


----------



## clcure

I think there has been a resurgence of knitting in the last five years. At least here in the Northwest United States. Lots of elementary kids are learning--boys and girls--and a lot of teenagers, as well. I have a lot of friends who are picking it up after years of not knitting. And me, I'm knitting like an addict. What can I say?


----------



## clcure

Oops!Forgot to answer the questions.
1. 61
2. US
3. I taught my daughter to knit and crochet but she only crochets.
4. I was 9 when my mother taught me to knit. My first project was a neck-down sweater--learned about dye lots--finished it 12 years later when my mother was dying of cancer. She wanted it to keep her warm...
5. I know how to crochet I just don't like it much. My grandmother taught me that and embroidery and tatting. I taught myself to do counted cross stitch because my sister wouldn't teach me. I do some of that by not much other hand work. May pick up tatting again this year...
6. My mother taught me to knit but she didn't really do any herself.


----------



## gozolady

1. How old are you? 57
2. Which country were you born? UK
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 7
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? no 
6. Who taught you to knit? my mum


----------



## JennyS

67yrs old
New Zealand 
My two daughters were not interested. Taught my grandaughter to knit
Self taught in my twenties
Yes, love to crochet as well


----------



## joanieb

I am 67 yrs old. I've been knitting on and off since I was a small girl, around 8-10. My mother taught me to knit and crochet and I have taught my daughter to both knit and crochet. We both knit or crochet almost all the time. There is always at least two or three projects on the go. I was born in Canada and have lived here all the time.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Hilary4 said:


> You put the flashing cursor at the start of what you want to copy and hold your left mouse button down and drag it to the end of what you want to copy. Then let it go and right click in the blue area. A drop down will appear. Choose Copy. Go to where you want to put the copied information - Quick Reply if on here or a document if you are copying something you want to keep. Right click on there and the same drop down appears. This time choose Paste. And there it will be!


Thank you Hilary 4 this seems easier than the way I was taught (& have forgotten)!!! Hilary Knitwitgalaxy


----------



## IndigoSpinner

1. How old are you? In August (next month), on the 16th, I'm going to be 70.

2. Which country were you born? Philadelphia, PA, USA.

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught my daughter to knit. She's my only child.

4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 20 when I started knitting.

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I pestered my grandmother into teaching me to crochet when I was 5 or 6, but didn't really do much of it until I was about 30. I still don't do a lot of crochet, usually trim on knitted items.

6. Who taught you to knit? A friend taught me to knit at my request.

Hope this helps. Are you going to itemize these into statistics?

I just posted this and was shocked to see that it's on page 54! I hadn't seen this before earlier in the day, so I'm assuming you got a TON of replies in a very short time!


----------



## ksenia88

1. I am 25 years old.
2. I was born in England.
3. Not yet - they are only 3, 18 months and 3 weeks. If they show an interest when they are older then I will.
4. When I was about 16/17 years old.
5. Don't crochet, but I wish I could.
6. My parents taught me to knit.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Here's sort of a post script to my previous post.

I offered to teach the older of my two granddaughters to knit but she explained to me gently that although she is really good at juggling, she's just too clumsy to be able to knit! If anybody can make any sense out of that, please explain it to me because it doesn't make sense as far as I can see.

My other granddaughter wants to learn to knit, but she's in Wisconsin, and I'm in Virginia. I'm putting together a package to send her with knitting needles, yarn and instructions. And copies of patterns I've written. I already sent her a copy of "Stitch and Bitch." So, maybe I'll get to teach her long distance.


----------



## mavisb

On Friday my work colleague wanted to ask me a question and she tried to describe what she wanted, so I said the only thing I can think of is French knitting. She asked if I could get her the doll with nails over the weekend as I knew what I was talking about. I took it to work yesterday but her daughter was sick. She brought her daughter to work and taught her how to do French Knitting and left her to it. I went to give the lady her change and they were all trying to restart it as the child pulled it all out, so off I go again restarting and teaching her how to do it. 

I told the child that when mummy invites me I will go over to teach her to knit, you should have seen her eyes light up. Her mother does not knit and does not know how to do French Knitting. This child is around 10 yrs old.

I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## Nannylez

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 58
> 2. Which country were you born? UK
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 19
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My Aunt
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------



## Polperro

I am 65 yrs young and started knitting when I was 8yrs young, I have tried to teach my daughter( 32yrs young) but doesn't seem to be able to grasp it, she's more into dress making. I do crochet a little and my dear old Mum (no longer with us)taught me to knit.


----------



## JeanMarieG

1. How old are you? 55
2. Which country were you born? US
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids, did teach my niece
4. At what age did you start knitting? 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, self taught
6. Who taught you to knit? A friend of my mother's


----------



## mjensen

I am currently 62 years of age and live in the USA. I have no kids so did not have anyone to teach, although I have taught some friends. I began knitting about age 10 and also learned to crochet at the same time so am able to do both. I was taught by my mother who learned while she was in nurses training. She learned from her room mate. I agree it's too bad that more people are not learning the craft. I knit to relax and always have a knitting or crochet project going. I crochet at least 150-200 pairs of mittens a year and donate to charity and knit at least 50 pairs of socks and donate as well. I can't imagine not having this skill. I am glad to hear others worry about a dying craft.


----------



## sockyarn

1. 70
2. America 
3.I did teach my son to knit in teens, but it only took when he was in his 40's.
4.Age 8
5. yes I do crochet.
6. My Mom.

I think hand crafts have revived and are very strong.


----------



## mjensen

Did you notice the ages of those responding. Also there are a fair amount of them with no children or children not wishing to learn. Even though there seems to be a lot of responders, I look at my friends and most of them do not knit or crochet or do any crafts for that matter. They are more content to buy from craft shows or stores. Where will that put the art of knitting and crocheting in the next 50 years!


----------



## plstahl

1. How old are you? 71
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes - I have one son and he knit a scarf in garter stitch for his large Pot Belly Bunny named Peter
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My aunt taught me to knit and purl during the timing sessions while she was giving me a home perm. She was a former hairdresser. After that I am self-taught.


----------



## ltyler65

1)How old:66
Country born in:USA
Did you teach your kids to knit:Yes, when they were growing up, from age 7 or 8 but they are just now returning to knitting and crochet at ages 25 to 45. I have also taught several GD. So far my son and GS don't show any interest.
What age did I learn: Mom tried to teach me from an early age but it didn't take until I was 25. 
Do I crochet: Yes
Who taught me to knit:My mom tried but a lady that shopped where I worked finally taught me to knit. I learned to crochet from a neighbor and her friends at age 7 to keep me busy so they could play Scrbble.LOL


----------



## Evie RM

mjensen said:


> Did you notice the ages of those responding. Also there are a fair amount of them with no children or children not wishing to learn. Even though there seems to be a lot of responders, I look at my friends and most of them do not knit or crochet or do any crafts for that matter. They are more content to buy from craft shows or stores. Where will that put the art of knitting and crocheting in the next 50 years!


In my opinion, I think part of the problem is that teenagers and most young people today are so busy with their electronic gadgets that they do not have the time to learn to knit or crochet. Of course, the desire to learn has to be there. I don't know what the answer is. My grandson's girlfriend expressed a desire to learn to crochet. I bought a magazine, some crochet hooks for her own to use and gave her some yarn that she picked from my stash to use for making a scarf as a first project. We sat down only one evening for about an hour so I could get her started. That was quite some time ago. I don't think she is working on it at all. She is really busy as she works two part time jobs. When she comes over I show her current projects I am making, hoping to spark an interest, but so far, no luck.


----------



## jassik

1. How old are you? 50
2. Which country were you born? USSR
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Yes, but my daughter (now 25) didn't want to, now she wants ME to knit things for her
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? My grand mother BABUSHKA


----------



## pyemb

1. 36
2. USA
3. too young but hopefully soon
4. 34
5. crocheted as a teenager but it was awful! ha!
6. internet - youtube, verypink.com, knitfreedom, etc.


----------



## Robyn in Chicago

I started teaching myself crochet a knitting at 60, my 2 nieces also do both there 34 and 43


----------



## BuntyBee

1. 60
2.USA
3. Yes, my daughter.
4.9 years old
5. Yes
6. My mom.


----------



## raymond

1. How old are you? 60
2. Which country were you born? Australia
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? 1 out of four
4. At what age did you start knitting? 10 or 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? Don't remember


----------



## mavisb

Dear Polperro; I went to your area when I was a child. I am 65 to what day and month were you born. I was born in Colliers Wood SW19.


----------



## NellieKnitter

1. How old are you? 70
2. Which country were you born? America
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, I have one son. Plan to teach granddaughter who is 10 years old and interested is sewing and knitting.
4. At what age did you start knitting? Late 20's
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes, I'm learning.
6. Who taught you to knit? I took a class in a department store. My mother did not knit or crochet, but she did teach me to sew and embroidery.

We grew up in a different world. Children's lives are so filled with school, computers, and outside activities they don't have time to learn needlecraft. I think teaching them between 5 and 8 years old is a good idea.


----------



## CharleenR

1. How old are you? 56
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No kids to teach
4. At what age did you start knitting? 12
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? a little
6. Who taught you to knit? my mother


----------



## sandy127

Bonnie7591 said:


> How old are you? 56
> 2. Which country were you born? Canada
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? No, only have boys, taught my niece who is 9
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mom
> 
> By reading this forum I don't think it is a dying art.


I am 48
Yes. My daughter is 15
I started knitting when I was 44
Yes. I have been crocheting since I was about 14
I taught myself to knit


----------



## Willie 1919

1. How old are you? 64
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? They were not interested. I did try.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 8 or 9
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Yes
6. Who taught you to knit? I learned at the YWCA

I am African American and I know only two others who knit. Is there any one out there? 

Yvonne


----------



## Lrushefsky

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


60 years old
USA
The boys did not want to learn but know I may teach them to share this way to relax, and to share things from me and grandma.
started about 5 or 6
Can crochet but I only do it to finish off knitting edges
My mother taught me to knit. The story is that she had some project on needles size 1. I was playing with it and all the stitches fell off needles. Next day my mom sat me down and taught me to knit. Thanks mom she is 92 and we still share this love.

A few years ago I taught my entire 2nd grade class to knit. I got a grant for plastic needles. Most purchased their yarn. Tied it to math and history. At end of year each kid made a square that was sown together and made into a blanket. Gave it to women's shelter.

Happy knitting Linda 
Happy knitting Linda


----------



## gdhavens

Lrushefsky, how wonderful that you passed your love on to a group of young people. They may not have "jumped on the band wagon" right then, but it something they will always remember and may turn to in the future. You can't unlearn something.

Also, you taught them to do for others, which is something that young people don't often learn. Good job!!!


----------



## bchristman

1. How old are you? 46

2. Which country were you born? US

3. Did you teach your kids to knit? DS - not interested, DD - taught her to crochet, wants to learn to knit, but haven't taught her yet.

4. At what age did you start knitting? 42 

5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes

6. Who taught you to knit? self-taught


----------



## slowyarn

I'm 64, from the USA, my son is not interested in learning just in having knitted items, I learned when I was about 14 in Junior High school, that is when I also learned the basics of crochet, my school teacher taught me to knit. My mother did neither knit or crochet, but I have a tapestry bag that belonged to my grandmother that had a partially crocheted black glove in it. I never saw my grandmother crochet, but she must have at some time. I am now helping a young coworker learn to knit so there is definitely interest from the younger generation.


----------



## Pennie Neridia

Am 78 next month.Born in UK.Taught all 4 daughters to knit (they still do occasionally ,)2Sons not interested ... Taught all 4 grand daughters,& 2 of my 3 grandsons ... !! 3 of the girls only do so on & off,one is really interested (the youngest,12 yes old now )
I don't crochet much,only basic !,I was taught by an aunt when I was 8.


----------



## Deenasan

1. How old are you?
2. Which country were you born?
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
4. At what age did you start knitting?
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
6. Who taught you to knit?

1. 56
2. USA
3. No, 2 boys, not interested. Grandson, 4, was intrigued by crochet hook, so he is learning to crochet; he is wary of the needles.
4. around 16
5. started with sewing (learned in school at about 13), then embroidery (the trend of the time, '70's), learned to crocheting (who didn't want a groovy crocheted vest? I made a skirt, though), then knitting
6. self-taught with books in the early days and now the internet


----------



## annazygowski

1. How old are you? 35
2. Which country were you born? england
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? no
4. At what age did you start knitting? 15
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? my grandmother and mother


----------



## TANTENETTE

74 years
USA
No children of my own, but taught niece several years ago. She is now 19. She is entering her sophomore year at Northeastern and knits continuously and beautifully while maintaining a 4.0.
Age 14.
Knit and crochet, but prefer knitting.
Mother did not knit or crochet; Aunt Dora taught me both.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

lostarts said:


> 1. How old are you? In August (next month), on the 16th, I'm going to be 70.
> 
> 2. Which country were you born? Philadelphia, PA, USA.
> 
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? I taught my daughter to knit. She's my only child.
> 
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? I was 20 when I started knitting.
> 
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? I pestered my grandmother into teaching me to crochet when I was 5 or 6, but didn't really do much of it until I was about 30. I still don't do a lot of crochet, usually trim on knitted items.
> 
> 6. Who taught you to knit? A friend taught me to knit at my request.
> 
> Hope this helps. Are you going to itemize these into statistics?
> 
> I just posted this and was shocked to see that it's on page 54! I hadn't seen this before earlier in the day, so I'm assuming you got a TON of replies in a very short time!


Jo, yes this survey will have a summarized report on all the responses. This is officially closed today so once I collect what's on the last page, I won't be able to include any more. Good luck with teaching your grand daughter long distance.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

mjensen said:


> I am currently 62 years of age and live in the USA. I have no kids so did not have anyone to teach, although I have taught some friends. I began knitting about age 10 and also learned to crochet at the same time so am able to do both. I was taught by my mother who learned while she was in nurses training. She learned from her room mate. I agree it's too bad that more people are not learning the craft. I knit to relax and always have a knitting or crochet project going. I crochet at least 150-200 pairs of mittens a year and donate to charity and knit at least 50 pairs of socks and donate as well. I can't imagine not having this skill. I am glad to hear others worry about a dying craft.


Wow!! That's amazing.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Hello everyone, just wanted to let everyone know that I've logged everyone of your responses. What a response! 

THIS SURVEY IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. I will now start the analysis and will post in the next week or so. Any posters after this reply is posted cannot be included. Sorry.

Thank you all for your participation. I loved reading everyone of your responses. I've learned so much about my fellow KPers. 

Jane


----------



## cathyknits

Thanks Jane! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## courier770

I'm surprised that this topic has gone on for 56 pages. Knitting is NOT a dying art by an stretch of the imagination. Just do a simple google search of "knitting" or "yarn". It is a GROWING fiber art. Just look at the ages of today's "best" designers, not only are they younger than ever...there are more MEN than ever.

I keep seeing people say that young people are not interested in knitting or have no time for knitting. Have you looked at our membership here on KP? Have you look at the posts by some of our members? 

Knitting used to be something that people (mostly women) did for economical reasons..then came the "boom" years where knitting sort of died down a little. Now people (of both genders) knit for a multitude of reasons but the main reason is "entertainment". We don't do it to save money, we don't do it because we have to, we do it because we like and enjoy it.

A coworker of mine asked me why I knit my own socks when I can buy socks cheaper. I told her that yes I can buy "cheap" socks cheaper but when I purchase quality sock yarn I get hours and hours of entertainment...sometimes a whole week, when I'm done I have a quality pair of socks that will not only last longer than store bought socks but will keep my feet warmer. She can spend the same amount of money on a movie ticket, a bucket of popcorn and a large soda...all of which will be "gone" in about 90 minutes to 2 hours"...meanwhile...I have SOCKS! She admitted that she never looked at it that way.

Knitting, crocheting and spinning are NOT dying arts, they are growing!


----------



## nittineedles

Too bad I missed this.


----------



## susan rosina

Age 46, New Zealand born and raised, taught both my girls to knit and some of their friends, we three can crochet but all prefer to knit they are age 14 and 17, 17 year old and I spin too, Grandma taught me. Winter here and starting a knitting club at school.
Susan


----------



## lifeline

courier770 said:


> I'm surprised that this topic has gone on for 56 pages. Knitting is NOT a dying art by an stretch of the imagination. Just do a simple google search of "knitting" or "yarn". It is a GROWING fiber art. Just look at the ages of today's "best" designers, not only are they younger than ever...there are more MEN than ever.
> 
> I keep seeing people say that young people are not interested in knitting or have no time for knitting. Have you looked at our membership here on KP? Have you look at the posts by some of our members?
> 
> Knitting used to be something that people (mostly women) did for economical reasons..then came the "boom" years where knitting sort of died down a little. Now people (of both genders) knit for a multitude of reasons but the main reason is "entertainment". We don't do it to save money, we don't do it because we have to, we do it because we like and enjoy it.
> 
> A coworker of mine asked me why I knit my own socks when I can buy socks cheaper. I told her that yes I can buy "cheap" socks cheaper but when I purchase quality sock yarn I get hours and hours of entertainment...sometimes a whole week, when I'm done I have a quality pair of socks that will not only last longer than store bought socks but will keep my feet warmer. She can spend the same amount of money on a movie ticket, a bucket of popcorn and a large soda...all of which will be "gone" in about 90 minutes to 2 hours"...meanwhile...I have SOCKS! She admitted that she never looked at it that way.
> 
> Knitting, crocheting and spinning are NOT dying arts, they are growing!


I think that was a great response to your co-worker. I am going to use that in the future (if you don't mind).


----------



## garichmond

No, I don't think knitting or crochet are dying crafts! That said, time is an issue for nearly everyone. I am 62 & started knitting four years ago. I tried three time as the years passed. I knit to relax and release stress...


----------



## mavisb

I agree Courier, I see young girls knitting on the platform waiting for trains, youngsters knitting in the train carriages and one girl felt more comfortable when I sat next to her and pulled out my knitting. We sat and knit together for a little while. Two ten year old boys learning to knit. It is wonderful to see the youngsters are knitting. We are going through a boom for knitting and crochet.


----------



## run4fittness

I agree with you Courier770! I see so many younger women and men in the yarn stores I go to! And I make sure I tell folks I see in there about this forum! Many write it down on a piece of paper and thank me for it!


----------



## loisthornton

I'm 79, and started knitting when I was about 8 or 9. I taught myself with a "how to" book and have continued to learn the same way.

I have no children but tried to teach my husband's granddaughter. She had no patience and gave up after about an hour.

It's a little scary to see that the majority of people who answered are over 60.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

I am 57 y o; born in Australia; tried to teach my daughter to knit but she gave up + didn't want to continue; think I was around 10 yo when I learnt to knit but not really sure, definitely before I was 12; learnt to crochet at age 10; don't recall who taught me to knit, must have been at school seeing as how I knit the Australian way and my mother knits European; Mum taught me to crochet.


----------



## EsaEinai

1. How old are you? 27 years old
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? Don't have any kids.
4. At what age did you start knitting? 25 years old
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
6. Who taught you to knit? a neighbor. it was my husband that got me started in crochet (which I learned first). His grandmother had taught him. With the first few crochet stitches came the awareness of the wonderful world of fiber craft skills (crochet, knit, sewing, embroidery, spinning, weaving, etc). There's so much I want to learn!

The first post mentioned a posting of results. Is that somewhere in these 57 pages?


----------



## gdhavens

As far as I know, the results haven't been posted yet. You are one of the younger ones to reply. It is wonderful you have joined our ranks.


----------



## patchz

the results are here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189479-1.html


----------



## Judy M

Very interesting. Thank you so much. Any idea how many KP members there are? Wonder how many are daily visitors. Me!!! when I'm home. LOL


----------



## yarnuser

Jane, You out did yourself on the results of the survey! I never expected to see graphs or a history of knitting.
Thank you for all your hard work and time involved.


----------



## PauletteB.

Truly a job well done. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness

Thank you Jane for a wonderful article. Will you be posting it anywhere else? It would be good to share with others.


----------



## Savta Fern

patchz said:


> the results are here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189479-1.html


Thank you for all of your efforts. I have one daughter who crochets occasionally and my granddaughter has expressed an interest in it. I may have to take needles and yarn with me when I next travel to visit them. Each of my kids has their own creativity which is exactly what the needle arts are. Hopefully, when they have a chance to sit still for a while, my major enjoyment will be picked up by them.


----------



## Laniw1

Thank you for this. It was a very interesting read. Knitting will be around forever!


----------



## Karzie

Thank you for posting interesting questions and then compiling all the information in such a readable and interesting format. 

Karen


----------



## linkan

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189479-1.html

Thanks for the Link and for making it so easy to see the results  This was a very interesting study .


----------



## Evie1042

I am almost 71 and live in USA. My mother taught me to knit and crochet and 9. Tried to teach my daughters and they are not interested. They do other stitch work, but seem to be disinterested in knit/crochet. Whatever will happen to my huge yarn stash?


----------



## Ottie

There is an organization called the Mother Bear Project. They are on Facebook. I know of 2 knitters in New York. They make bears and send them over seas.
This would be a worthwhile place to donate your yarn stash too and these knitters LOVE, LOVE, LOVE yarn , they will send you pictures of the children when they receive their bears.


----------



## JusNeedles

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you?
> 2. Which country were you born?
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit?
> 4. At what age did you start knitting?
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit?
> 6. Who taught you to knit?
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


1. 66
2. USA
3. No, they were NOT interested
4. 25
5. Yes
6. Self taught


----------



## Jessica-Jean

1. How old are you?.........................67
2. Which country were you born?.......NYC, USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit?.....Yes, but it didn't 'take'.
4. At what age did you start knitting?.8 and crochet, too
5. Do you crochet as well as knit?......Of course! I don't understand those who bad-mouth the one they don't do!
6. Who taught you to knit?................After much nagging, my grandmother did. Not to be outdone by her mother, my mother then taught me to crochet ... with thread.


----------



## Maya'sOma

I'm 64
Scotland
Tried but he preferred playing with cars...lol
age 7/8
yes
My mum....and knitting is certainly not a dying art...it has grown in bounds over the years and lots of new online stores have helped.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Knitting I think is on the way back its become trendy again?[/quote]

Speaking of trends... when I wanted to start having a go at knitting socks (1979) no one else I knew was knitting them so I just figured it out myself. I did, and have happily been knitting sox for myself and others ever since. U tube would have been nice back then but I'm not even sure people had personal computers then. It never occurred to me to ask for guidance at the LYS, (there were lots of them then, not so many now.) In my neck of the woods I think I must have been the only one doing sox at the time. Funny how things change, now it is the 'in' thing to knit sox and the wonderful sock yarns available...


----------



## mavisb

How old are you :.......................65
Which country were you born: ...........Colliers Wood SW19, England
Did you teach your kids to knit :.......Yes
At what age did you start to knit : 8 OR 9
Do you crochet : ....................... Yes
Who taught you knit/Crochet : ........... My mum taught me to knit and my eldest sister taught me to crochet


----------



## dog lady

I am 62and have been knitting for 12 years. I took a class as physical therapy. I was in a car accident and had a broken arm for 2 1/2 years and didn't want to lose function of my hand(left). My girls were already out of the nest but I did try to teach one of them. I live in middle America in the Missouri Ozarks.


----------



## mirl56

I am 57,
Born USA.
have one 23 yr old son, he has never shown any serious interest in learning any of my needle arts.
I started knitting at age 16 or 17.
yes, I can crochet but not as well as I knit.
self-taught both knitting & Crochet in the 70's.


----------



## elcue

1. How old are you? 59
2. Which country were you born? USA
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? My sons aren't interested. No daughters. 
4. At what age did you start knitting? Around 55
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? Crocheted since age 18 or 19. 
6. Who taught you to knit? Self-taught via online diagrams and videos.


----------



## bobctwn65

1. How old are you? 68
2. Which country were you born? usa
3. Did you teach your kids to knit? crochet
4. At what age did you start knitting? 66
5. Do you crochet as well as knit? now yes
6. Who taught you to knit? myself, books and you tube


----------



## litprincesstwo

I'm 61, taught my daughter, her best friend, my stepdaughter, and my 2 young 2nd cousins when they were 11 and 8 years old.

I was born and raised in Ohio. My Mamaw Cook taught me to knit. She also taught my mom to knit. My mom's first project was a sweater jacket with a picture of a steer on the back.It was for my dad, he was a farmer and we raised mostly beef.


----------



## mernie

Ozzie Jane said:


> It seems that the last 2 generations are not too interested in knitting which is a shame. I tried to teach my daughter when she was about 6 but she was not interested. She is now 34.
> 
> I would love to do a survey on this forum to find out the different age groups, what age they started to knit and if they have children, did they teach their skills to their kids.
> 
> It would also be interesting to find out at what age people started knitting. In a nutshell:
> 1. How old are you? 81
> 2. Which country were you born? USA
> 3. Did you teach your kids to knit? all three of my sons
> 4. At what age did you start knitting? 8
> 5. Do you crochet as well as knit? yes
> 6. Who taught you to knit? My mother and that lady on early TV..who's name escapes me...
> 
> I will keep this topic open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to participate (if they wish to). I will monitor, analyse and report findings in 3-4 weeks time. I hope you will participate.


----------

